# DIMB IG-Taunus informiert



## Schwarzer Kater (17. August 2005)

Hallo liebe IG-Mitglieder, solche die´s noch werden wollen, Sympathisanten und sonstige Beobachter!  

In diesem Thread möchten wir die geplanten Aktivitäten der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus für den Rest des Jahres 2005 vorstellen. Weiterhin wird es hier jeweils Updates zu den unten genannten Terminen und Veranstaltungen geben.


Termine 2005:

15.9. um 20 Uhr: IG-Treffen vorraussichtlich im Rettershof an der B455 zwischen Kelkheim und Königstein zur. Bei Interesse wird es auch eine gemütliche Tour im Vorfeld geben.

25.9.: Geländeorientierungskurs. Hierbei wird es um den richtigen Umgang mit unterschiedlichen Karten und die Orientierung anhand von Geländemerkmalen gehen. Der theoretische Teil wird am Vormittag erfolgen und nachmittags werden die Teilnehmer dann auf´s Gelände losgelassen. Weitere Details, Beginn, Dauer und Ort sind noch in Planung. 

20.10.: vorraussichtlich IG-Treffen 

im November: Schrauberkurs(e). Hierbei geht es um die Technik am MTB und wie man mit ihr umgeht. Drehmomente, den richtigen Einsatz der richtigen Mittel, die kleinen Feinheiten Tips und Tricks vermittelt dabei unser Partner Radsport Denfeld in Bad Homburg. Weitere Details, Beginn und Dauer sind noch in Planung. 

17.11.: vorraussichtlich IG-Treffen

15.12.: vorraussichtlich IG-Treffen

Vorschau 2006: Es ist bisher für´s Frühjahr ein Radpflege- und Rad-für-die-neue-Saison-fit-mach-Kurs angedacht. Desweiteren wird es einen Pannenhilfekurs im Gelände geben, bei dem die üblichen und unüblichen Schrecken aller Biker bekämpft werden sollen. Auf jeden Fall werden wir nächstes Jahr auch versuchen auf den großen MTB-Events der Region vertreten zu sein und für unsere Ziele Werbung zu machen.

Wem da jetzt was fehlt, eigene Ideen hat und selbst gern mitmachen möchte, der ist natürlich herzlich eingeladen zu einem IG-Treffen zu kommen. Wir beißen nicht und sind auch sonst sehr umgänglich! Vorher aber bitte Bescheid geben, damit wir einen Tisch/Raum in der richtigen Größe reservieren können.

Unsere Kontaktadresse für Interessebekundungen, Fragen aller Art, die Region betreffende Themen rund um die DIMB und natürlich auch Kritik ist [email protected] 


MfG Daniel


----------



## der knoche (29. August 2005)

Tag Herr Kater,

um was geht denn das bei dem Treffen und vor allem: bei der Tour vorher? Wann geht das los und wo, oder anders gesagt, ich würde gerne mitfahren, aber nicht wesentlich vor 18:00

.............................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. August 2005)

Worum es beim Treffen, bzw. bei der ganzen IG geht ist eigentlich ganz einfach: Wir wollen die Ziele der DIMB auf regionaler Ebene umsetzen und uns mit lokalen Problematiken auseinandersetzen. Dabei steht momentan erst mal die Basis- und Aufbauarbeit an. Über die Anfänge und das erste Treffen gibt es hier einen Bericht: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=175443

Zur Tour davor werde ich diese oder spätestens nächste Woche eine Rundmail versenden und den Wortlaut natürlich auch hier posten. Startzeit wird aber wohl im Bereich 18 Uhr liegen, da früher die meisten Berufstätigen nicht können und ein späterer Termin ungünstig ist wegen der frühen Dunkelheit. Genaueres wie gesagt später.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. September 2005)

*Einladung zum 2. Treffen der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus am 15.9.2005*


Hallo IG-Mitglieder und Interessierte  

hiermit möchte ich euch für den nächsten Donnerstag zu unserem zweiten Treffen einladen. Zeit wird 20 Uhr sein, als Ort ist der Rettershof bei Kelkheim angedacht. Dieser ist gut mit PKW und ÖPNV zu erreichen, da er zwischen Königstein und Kelkheim an der B 455 liegt. Das Schild kann man gar nicht übersehen! Außerdem gibt´s da wirklich lecker Sachen zu futtern und die Lage ist klasse.  

Für die Tagesordnung fällt mir bisher folgendes ein:
1. Gemütlich zusammen was Essen und Trinken  
2. IG-News: Was ist bisher geschehen, was ist aus den Sachen vom ersten Treffen geworden
  a. Vorstellung der anstehenden Veranstaltungen -> Orga, Kosten, Personal
  b. IG-Flyer
  c. Bisheriges Feedback
3. Was steht im Winter und für 2006 an?
  a. Eigene Veranstaltungen
  b. Regional bedeutende Veranstaltungen (hier schaue bitte jeder mal bei seinen Favoriten nach solchen und dem Termin!), auf den wir vertreten sein wollen
4. Weiter was Essen, Trinken und endlos über Fahräder reden...  

Wer gern noch was zur Tagesordnung ergänzen möchte oder zukünftig in den News-Verteiler der IG will, der mailt mir bitte einfach an [email protected] . An selbige Adresse mailt ihr bitte so schnell wie möglich eure Zusage, damit ich einen entsprechend größen Tisch reservieren kann. Das möchte ich am Montag machen!


Weiterhin wird es eine kleine Warm-Up-Tour um 18 Uhr geben. Start und Ziel wird hier natürlich auch der Rettershof sein, wohin es genau geht weiß ich noch nicht, aber wohl irgend was am Rossert und/oder Staufen. Tempo und Tourverlauf wird der Gruppe angepasst. Auch hierzu wären Zusagen per Mail nett, gefahren wird, wenn noch jemand außer mir da ist pümktlich 18:00, die Tage werden kürzer. Helm und Beachtung der DIMB-Trail-Rules ist natürlich Pflicht.

So, das wär´s, mfG Daniel!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. September 2005)

Also, habe soeben für Donnerstag reserviert, erst mal für 10 Personen. Wer zusätzlich noch kommen möchte, der kündige mir das bitte unbedingt per Mail vorher an! Wer sich schon mal die Speisekarte ansehen möchte oder doch einen Anfahrtsplan braucht ist schaut hier: http://www.zum-froehlichen-landmann.de/startseitefs.htm


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. September 2005)

Bei unserem letzten Treffen am 15.9. haben wir die Planungen für Veranstaltungen präzisiert. Es wird demnächst zwei Werkstattkurse (mit unterschiedlichem Inhalt) in Zusammenarbeit mit Radsport Denfeld in Bad Homburg geben, sowie am 16.10. als erstes Event einen Orientierungskurs für alle, die mit Karten auf Kriegsfuß stehen oder diese besser nutzen möchte. Die Ankündigung dazu findet ihr hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=186129
Weiterhin wurde noch kräftig am Flyer gebastelt und dieser abgesegnet. Außerdem wurde beschlossen, für die Saison 2006 Tagestouren für DIMB-Mitglieder und solche, die es werden wollen, anzubieten. Diese werden überall in der Rhein-Taunus-Region statt finden und hier im Forum jeweils gesondert angekündigt. Einen regelmäßigen IG-Biketourentreff wird es aber nicht geben, da das Angebot an hochwertigen Biktreffs hier in der Region hoch genug ist.
Das nächste Treffen der IG wird am 20.10. wieder um 20 Uhr im Rettershof statt finden. Voranmeldungen bitte an mich. [email protected] 


MfG Daniel


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. September 2005)

*Einladung zum 3. Treffen der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus*​
Einladung zum 3. Treffen der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus

Hallo liebe Mitbiker!

Am 20.10. steht unser nächstes Treffen an. Als Ort hatten wir ja wieder den fröhlichen Landmann im Rettershof im Auge gefasst http://www.zum-froehlichen-landmann.de/startseitefs.htm . Als Uhrzeit sollte 20 Uhr stehen bleiben, damit kein Anreise-Stress entsteht.

Programmvorschlag außer dem üblichen (Essen, Trinken, Fachsimpeln):

- Nachbetrachtung Orientierungskurs (der ist bis dahin ja schon gelaufen): Wie war die Resonanz, was kann verbessert werden, etc.
- Termine Werkstattkurse
- Logo für die IG: Auf dem Flyer vom Orientierungskurs hab ich schnell ein Logo drauf gebastelt, was aber mittlerweile noch um ein Rheinknie ergänzt wurde (siehe Anhang) und generell zur Diskussion steht. Jeder der möchte bringe also bitte einen Vorschlag ausgedruckt mit und wir schauen mal was dabei raus kommt. 
- IG-Tourentage: Wer macht was und wo? Für´s Wann dürfte es noch etwas zu früh sein, denk ich.

Weitere Programmwünsche und eure Voranmeldung zum Treffen (brauch ich zur Tischreservierung bitte bis zum 16.10.) wie immer an [email protected] mailen. Eine Vor-Treffen-Tour kann es wohl diesmal wegen Dunkelheit nicht geben. Das wird dann ab dem Frühjahr wieder anlaufen.

Ich freu mich also auf euer kommen, mfG Daniel


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Eine gute Woche später aus gegebenem Grund hier der Bericht über unser letztes Treffen vom 20.10. im Rettershof:

Erster Punkt war der erflogreich durchgeführte Orientierungskurs, der mit 11 Teilnehmern bei gut besucht war und uns auch einige Neumitglieder brachte. Als einziger Verbesserungwunsch wurde genannt, daß die Teilnehmer es gern etwas wärmer gehabt hätten. Für die nächste Auflage werden wir uns daher noch intensiver mit einer geeigneten Location für den Theorieteil beschäftigen müssen oder einfach für höhere Außentemperaturen sorgen. Fotos und mehr dazu hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=186129
Danach ging es um die Koordination der beiden Technikworkshops, die jetzt, das war der "gegebene Grund", soweit abgeschlossen ist. Daher findet ihr die Anmeldung und weitere Informationen zu den beiden Kursen jetzt hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=191323
Für die Sommermonate 2006 wurde das Tourenkonzept, welches sich an DIMB-Mitglieder und solche, die es werden wollen, wendet erstellt. Dabei wird unter Leitung von jeweils zwei IG-Mitgliedern pro Monat eine Tour im Rhein-Taunus-Gebiet statt finden. Bisher stehen folgende Gebiete fest: 
April - Winterstein und Usinger Becken
Mai - Vordertaunus und westlicher Hochtaunus
Juni - zentraler Hochtaunus
September - Rheingau oder Bingen-Bad Kreuznach
Die genauen und evtl. auch weitere Termine (Sonntage) werden im Laufe des Frühjahrs 2006 veröffentlicht.
Im weiteren Verlauf des Abends ging es wieder um den IG-Flyer, der immer weiter gedeiht und immer schöner wird!

Das nächste Treffen, welches wohl gleichzeitig das letzte Treffen 2005 sein wird, steigt am 17.11. zur gewohnten Zeit am gewohnten Ort. Dazu aber später mehr.

Grüße an alle Allwetterbiker, open trails, Daniel!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. November 2005)

Hallo liebe Kollegen!

Hier mal wieder die Einladung zum nächsten IG-Treffen nächsten Donnerstag (17.11.). Ort ist wie immer der Rettershof, Uhrzeit nach wie vor 20 Uhr. Da der Dezember erfahrungsgemäß ein stressiger Monat ist, wird dieses Treffen daher auch das letzte Treffen 2005 sein. Bei Interesse wie immer bitte eine kurze Mail an [email protected] , diesmal bis zum 14.11. bitte.

Zur Tagesordnung:
- Weiter auf der Speisekarte  
- Warten auf die Nachzügler und denen schon mal ein Bier und einen Martini bestellen   
- Nachbesprechung 1. Technikworkshop 
- Abstimmung über Logo und Bewundern des fast fertigen Flyers 
- Ideen für 2006

Freue mich auf zahlreiches Erscheinen, mfG Daniel


----------



## fUEL (11. November 2005)

HI, zusammen. 
Vor der Versammlung machen wir noch ein kleines Tourchen in der Gegend dort. Daniel als heimatlich verbundener Trailscout der Gegend wird uns sicherlich den einen oder anderen neuen Trail zeigen und wir werden viel Adrenalin in die Birne kriegen. 
Steht auch im Last Minute Biking für den 17.11. Kelkheim
Meldet Euch fleissig an, damit der Spaß noch grösser wird und wir auch noch was beim Essen zu erzählen haben. 

Bis denne
Frank


----------



## fUEL (12. November 2005)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Kollegen!
> 
> Hier mal wieder die Einladung zum nächsten IG-Treffen nächsten Donnerstag (17.11.). Ort ist wie immer der Rettershof, Uhrzeit nach wie vor 20 Uhr. Da der Dezember erfahrungsgemäß ein stressiger Monat ist, wird dieses Treffen daher auch das letzte Treffen 2005 sein. Bei Interesse wie immer bitte eine kurze Mail an [email protected] , diesmal bis zum 14.11. bitte.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. November 2005)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Geile Sache aus Richtung Victoriatempel nach dem Sternentalerregen der dort von wirklich keinem Biker in den letzten Tagen zuvor befahren war gab es nur noch totale Orientierungslosigkeit .
> Dank GEo von Graph trotzdem zurück zur Hohemark gefunden
> 
> Adel verpflichtet. !!


Über das wie schweigt man dann aber doch lieber...   einfach mal dem Graben folgen und siehe da, irgendwann war da tatsächlich ein Weg! Hab Forstwege noch nie so lieb gehabt wie am Donnerstag!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. Januar 2006)

Los geht´s im neuen Jahr mit unserem ersten Treffen für 2006 am 19. Januar, wie immer um 20:00 Uhr. Ort bleibt natürlich der bewährte "fröhliche Landmann" im Rettershof bei Kelkheim. Das Programm ist durch die Winterpause noch nicht so gigantisch lang, aber durchaus gehaltvoll. Wenn jemand noch was ergänzen möchte, dann immer her damit:

- Technikworkshop Teil 2 (Vorbereitung)
- Pannenhilfekurs (wann, wo, wer, Konzept)
- weitere Saisonplanung 2006 (Touren, Aktionen, Präsenz auf Veranstaltungen, etc.)
-    

Wie immer bitte euer kommen nach Möglichkeit bei mir bis spätestens zum 15.1. per E-Mail oder Posting hier ankündigen, damit ich einen entsprechend großen Tisch reservieren kann.


Bis dahin happy, snowy Trails und allen ein frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. Februar 2006)

Am 16.2. steht unser nächstes Treffen an. Zeit und Ort wie immer: "Fröhlicher Landmann"/Rettershof um 20 Uhr. Themenvorschläge für den Termin sind neben dem üblichen Gelage bisher folgende:

- Pannenhilfekurs am 9.4.: Wer macht was wie und überhaupt?
- Leistungsdiagnostik: Vergleich der Angebote, was machen wir draus? 
- NSG Rossert-Hainkopf-Dachsbau
- Artikel in der Neuen Presse
- Tourentermine festmachen

Weitere Themenvorschläge bitte noch an mich. Zusagen wie immer bitte früh genug an mich mailen, damit ich den entsprechenden Tisch reservieren kann. Will den Tisch am 13. reservieren.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. Februar 2006)

*Achtung Änderung!*

Aufgrund von Winterschlaf im fröhlichen Landmann weichen wir am 16.2. auf den Gimbacher Hof in/bei Kelkheim aus! Infos hierzu hier: http://www.hof-gimbach.de/


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. Februar 2006)

So, hier mal die Ergebnisse des gestrigen Treffens:



Gimbacher Hof ist klasse, da bleiben wir! Wir waren zu zehnt und haben es uns schmecken lassen. 

Wir bemühen uns darum mittelfristig einen Nachholtermin für den abgebrochenen Technikkurs vom Dienstag zu finden. Weiter Infos dazu dann ggf. im dazu gehörigen Thread.
Es wird nach dem Orientierungskurs und den Technikkursen am So, den *9.4.* einen *Pannenhilfeskurs* geben. Dort wird euch Thomas alle Tricks und Tips zeigen, mit denen man auf Tour mit "Bordmitteln" technische Probleme jeder Art beheben kann. Der Kurs wird im Gelände statt finden und daher mit einer kleinen Tour verbunden sein. Startpunkt wird der Parkplatz am Kreisel in Oberursel Hohemark sein. Beginn 11:00 Uhr. Kosten für DIMB-Mitglieder 4, für Nicht-Mitglieder 6.
Als weiteres Event möchten wir allen ambitionierten Racern im März eine Leistungsdiagnostik anbieten. Die Kosten werden hier 65 für DIMB-Mitglieder und 75 für Nicht-Mitglieder sein. Weitere Details in wenigen Tagen in einem eigenen Thread!
Weiterhin werden wir euch in diesem Jahr zu mehreren Touren in unserer Region einladen. 
2.4. Usinger Becken
          28.5. Vordertaunus und westlicher Hochtaunus
          6.8. östlicher Hochtaunus
          24.9. Trailparadies Bad Kreuznach
          XX.XX. Spessart​Die Touren werden zur Zeit ausgearbeitet. Es erfolgt auch zu jeder Tour ein Eintrag ins LMB und eine Ankündigung hier im Forum mit den wichtigsten Tourdaten.
Das nächste Treffen der IG Rhein-Taunus wird am 16.3. wieder im Gimbacher Hof statt finden. 

Und natürlich dürft ihr künftig hier immer unser neues Logo bewundern!  Vielen Dank hier noch mal an Tim für die tolle Umsetzung unserer Idee!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. März 2006)

Am 16.3. um 20 Uhr steht wieder das nächste IG-Treffen im Gimbacher Hof vor der Tür. Statt dem sonstigen Programmplan soll es diesmal ein Feedback-Runde zu den bisherigen IG-Aktionen geben. Darauf aufbauend sollten wir uns dann auch Gedanken über unsere Ziele für 2006 machen können. Bei Interesse bitte eine kurze Nachricht, ob ihr kommt bitte (Tischreservierung) bis 13.3. an [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. April 2006)

Für Donnerstag, den 20.4. ist das nächste Treffen der DIMB IG-Rhein-Taunus angesetzt. Zeit und Ort bleiben gleich, wir treffen uns um 20 Uhr im Gimbacher Hof in Kelkheim. Die Tagesordnung wird diesmal je nach den Teilnehmer flexibel sein. Unter anderem sollen folgende Themen behandelt werden:


Öffentlichkeitsarbeit
IG-Touren -> Nachbesprechung Usinger Becken -> Vorbereitung Vordertaunus
Erste Hilfe Kurs für Mountainbiker
aktuelle News
 

Über zahlreiches Erscheinen freuen wir uns sehr. Natürlich sind auch neue Mitglieder jederzeit willkommen! Da ich uns im Gimbi Plätze reservieren muß/will wäre mir eine rechtzeitige Mail, die euer Kommen ankündigt sehr recht: [email protected]

Bis dahin allen frohe Ostern!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Hier die Einladung zum 5. Treffen und gleich erst mal zum Termin! Wir treffen uns diesmal am* Freitag *den 19.5.! Zeit bleibt bei 20 Uhr Gimbacher Hof. Bisherige Punkte für die Tagesordnung sind folgende:


2. IG-Tour am 28.5.
Präsenz der IG auf Veranstaltungen
Pressearbeit
Erste Hilfe-Kurs
weitere Aktionen im Sommer (Vorschläge!)

Würde mich sehr über die Zusage zahlreicher Leute freuen! Gebt mir bitte bis zum 17.5. Bescheid wegen Tischreservierung: [email protected] Bis dahin wünsch ich euch sonnige Trails!

mfG Daniel


----------



## homburger (16. Mai 2006)

Oh nein, ich hatte seit Tagen den Donnerstag geplant. 
Das klappt bei mir dann bestimmt schon wieder nicht...

Na, mal sehen!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (31. Mai 2006)

*Unser Flyer ist da!*  Gestern kam ein ziemlich schweres Paket bei mir an und seit heute liegen die ersten Exemplare in einigen Bikeshops aus. Werde morgen noch weiteres Shops damit besuchen. Da ich aber sicher nicht alle Shops und anderweitige Lokalitäten in der Gegend abklappern kann, wäre ich über etwas Hilfe dankbar. Am besten einfach bei mir per E-Mail melden und wir schauen dann mal, daß es keine Überschneidungen gibt. Besonders im Raum um und westlich von Wiesbaden wäre Hilfe klasse!

Schon mal vormerken: Nächstes IG-Treffen am Do, den 15.6. (ja, Happy Kadaver   ) im Gimbacher Hof. Dazu demnächst mehr.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Da das bisherige Feedback zu einem IG-Treffen an Fronleichnam sehr zurückhaltend war (Familien, Fußball kucken, etc) und ich momentan auch nix auf die Reihe bekomme, möchte ich das Juni-Treffen um eine Woche, also auf den 22.6. verschieben. Die bisherige Tagesordnung ist auch noch nicht so prall, ich hoffe aber bis dahin schon was zu den auf dem letzten Treffen angesprochenen Themen sagen zu können. Bisher steht folgendes auf dem Programm:

Nachbesprechung Vordertaunus-Tour 
Vorbesprechung Hochtaunus-Tour 
Stand bei den Taunustrails (Auf- und Abbau, Standbesetzung, etc.)
Wer weitere Themen hat, immer her damit!

Anmeldung zum Treffen bitte wie immer per Mail an mich. Diesmal bitte bis zum 20.6., damit ich reservieren kann. Aufgrund des prima Wetters werde ich diesmal versuchen, einen Tisch draußen zu bekommen. Also denkt bitte an entsprechende Klamotten! Weiterhin möchte ich auch mal wieder den Versuch einer Pre-Tour machen. Diese wird um 18 Uhr am Gimbacher Hof starten und sich in ihrem Anspruch an den vorhandenen Teilnehmern orientieren. Anmeldung dazu bitte auch bei mir oder direkt im Last Minute Biking

MfG Daniel


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Es ist mal wieder soweit, die nächste IG-Zusammenkunft steht an! Statt finden wird sie wie immer im Gimbacher Hof in Kelkheim und zwar am 20.7. um 20 Uhr. Werd wieder draußen reservieren, falls jemand mit dem Bike kommt (ich z.B.). Eine vorausgehende Tour werd ich mir nach dem Echo des vergangenen Monats eher sparen. es sei denn, es melden sich jetzt doch noch mal ein paar Leute.

Zur Abendplanung:
Das übliche, reichhaltige Mahl!  

Unsere nächste IG-Tour steht. Diesmal werden wir uns mit vier Guides ab der Saalburg in den Hochtaunus rund um Feldberg&Co. wagen. Näheres dazu in diesem Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=228426 Es gilt aber noch, eine geeignete After-Tour-Location zu benennen. Dazu können wir uns ja mal Gedanken machen!
Problematik Hochtaunus. Nach dem Artikel in der FNP gab es ja jetzt auch den "netten" Artikel u.a. im Wiesbadener Kurier, den ich letztens rum geschickt hatte. Dieser Entwicklung wolen wir entgegen wirken und das Gespräch mit den Akteueren suchen. Dazu brauchen wir für die geplanten und zu planenenden Aktionen zahlreiche Mithilfe!!!
Resumée unserer Präsenz bei den Taunustrails in Eppstein. Hier könnt ihr uns auch gern an unserem Stand am jetzigen Sonntag besuchen und euch selbst ein Bild machen!
Weitere Themen wie immer erwünscht!

Würde mich freuen, euch zahlreich zu begrüßen und bitte wie immer eine kurze Mail dazu an mich, damit ich in geeignetem Umfang reservieren kann.

MfG, open trails, Daniel


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Es ist wieder so weit! Unser nächstes Treffen steigt in einer Woche, also am 17.8., um 20 Uhr im Gimbi. Wer dazu stoßen möchte, der mailt bitte kurz, damit ich die entsprechende Platz-Anzahl reservieren kann. Bei gutem Wetter reserviere ich dann wieder im Außenbereich, möglicherweise steht dann auch eine Vortour an! Dazu dann ggf. weitere Infos nächste Woche, wenn das Wetter etwas vorhersagbarer ist.

Bisherige Themen:

Trail Rules-Aktion im September
Wegsperrung bei Kronberg
Feedback Hochtaunustour
Touren im September
Herbstplanung

Würde mich über zahlreiches Erscheinen freuen!

MfG Daniel


----------



## caroka (10. August 2006)

Oh ja,
lecker Bierchen....:biggrins:

Komme!!!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Der Herbst kommt und wir treffen uns dieses Jahr (schon) zum neunten Mal! Nächsten Donnerstag, den 21.ist es schon wieder soweit. Würde mich über zahlreiches Erscheinen im Gimbacher Hof zu Kelkheim freuen. Über eine kurze Antwortmail hierzu bin ich wie immer dankbar, damit ich den passend großen Tisch reservieren kann. Zu bereden gibt es neben den üblichen Themen (Biken, das Wetter, Biken, Essen, Biken, Frauen, Biken, Männer, Biken, Autos, Biken, ...) noch folgendes:


Trailrulesaktion am 23.9. im Taunus, erste Vorbesprechung (weitere Anmeldungen erwünscht!!!!!)
Herbstplanung (=Kurse) mal im Detail
letzte IG-Tour in Bad Kreuznach am 24.9.

Zur IG-Tour im Trailparadies Bad Kreuznach kann man sich übrigens noch anmelden und zwar hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=2 Allerdings ist hier Eile geboten, denn die Plätze sind auf 20 limitiert und schon fast ausgebucht!

Open Trails!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Der goldene Oktober ist da (auch wenn´s gerade regnet) und unser nächstes Treffen steht ebenfalls vor der Tür. Aufgrund eines privaten Termins kann dieses allerdings nicht wie gewohnt am 3. Donnerstag des Monats statt finden, sondern eine Woche später am *26. Oktober*. Der Ort bleibt wie immer der Gimbacher Hof in Kelkheim. Wie immer wäre es sinnvoll, wenn ihr euer Kommen kurz mit einer E-Mail an mich ankündigt, damit ich einen entsprechend großen Tisch reservieren kann.
Neben den üblichen Themen wie Fahrräder, Essen , Trinken , Fahrräder und Fahrrad fahren   steht bisher das auf der Tagesordnung:

- Filmvorführung "Trailhunter Finale" vorbereiten
- Technikworkshops 06/07. 

Die Technikworkshops in Zusammenarbeit mit unserem Partner Fahrrad Denfeld in Bad Homburg werden einmal im Monat jeweils an einem Dienstag um 19 Uhr statt finden und vorraussichtlich folgende Themengebiet behandeln:

- Ladys only
- Scheibenbremsworkshop 
- Schaltung/Antrieb
- Fahrwerk - Konzeptdiskussion und Praxis

Mehr Details zu den Technikworkshops gibt´s dann beim Treffen

Würde mich auf zahlreiches Erscheinen freuen! Bis dahin wünsch ich allen noch viel gutes Wetter über´m Helm und jede Menge Trail-Kilometer unter den Reifen!

MfG Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Oktober 2006)

Es ist wieder Technikzeit! Unsere Workshops für die Saison 06/07 sind da!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. November 2006)

Guten Abend zusammen!

Der November hat gerade mal angfangen und schon steht das nächst Treffen der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus am 16.11. im Gimbacher Hof zu Kelkheim auf dem Plan, welches auch gleichzeitig das letzte Treffen 2006 ist. Das Pogramm hält sich daher auch in Grenzen:

- Versorgung Technikworkshops 1+2
- Neujahrstour

Der Rest wird wie üblich ein gemeinsames Beisammensein mit viel Plausch und kulinarischen Genüssen sein. Ich freue mich auf euer kommen und wie immer noch mehr, wenn ihr es mir kurz per Mail ankündigt.

MfG Daniel


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. November 2006)

Guten Abend zusammen!

Der November hat gerade mal angfangen und schon steht das nächst Treffen der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus am 16.11. im Gimbacher Hof zu Kelkheim auf dem Plan, welches auch gleichzeitig das letzte Treffen 2006 ist. Das Pogramm hält sich daher auch in Grenzen:

- Versorgung Technikworkshops 1+2
- Neujahrstour

Der Rest wird wie üblich ein gemeinsames Beisammensein mit viel Plausch und kulinarischen Genüssen sein. Ich freue mich auf euer kommen und wie immer noch mehr, wenn ihr es mir kurz per Mail ankündigt.

MfG Daniel


----------



## X-Präsi (14. November 2006)

Da ich in Berlin sein werde, kann ich leider nicht kommen 

Gibt aber nen kleinen Trost: 

*Sonntag, 19.11. gibts ne kleine, feine Runde auf das Dach der Pfalz, den Donnersberg *mit der höchsten Erhebung, dem Königsstuhl (687 müNN) mit fantastischer Aussicht.  
Die Tour hat gemütliche 35 Km / 750 Hm. Das Tempo wird aufgrund des babybedingt übernächtigten Guides eher moderat ausfallen  
Jede Menge schöne Trails nur 40 Km von Wiesbaden entfernt. Nicht ganz so wild wie Kreuznach aber ähnlich und sehr sehr spaßig!

Wer Bock hat, schaut mal nach den Fakten und gibt kurz Feedback, dass er dabei ist. Wär schön, mal wieder ne Runde zusammen zu drehen 

Mehr hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=249599


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. November 2006)

Auf diesen Artikel, erschienen am 11.11. beim Wiesbadener Kurier, ging soeben eine Antwort unsererseits raus. Wer der Redaktion und Herrn Hamm ebenfalls seine Meinung saegn möchte, ist dazu herzlich eingeladen.  

E-Mail an Wiesbadener Kurier
E-Mail an Jorg Hamm



			
				DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren beim Wiesbadener Kurier,
> 
> ich habe vor kurzem den bei Ihnen am Samstag erschienenen Artikel von Herrn Hamm zur Problematik "Wanderer gegen Mountainbiker" gelesen und möchte Ihnen dazu als Vorsitzender der Deutschen Initiative Mountainbek e.V. IG Rhein-Taunus ein paar Worte sagen.
> Es ist auch uns von der DIMB durchaus nicht verschlossen geblieben, daß es in unseren Wäldern, gerade in den intensiv genutzten Gebieten leider immer wieder zu Streitigkeiten kommt, wie es überall der Fall ist, wo sich viele Interessenten für die Nutzung eines einen begrenzten Raumes (Innenstädte, Strassenverkehr, Parkanlagen, etc.) finden. Allerdings muß ich entschieden der erneuten Behauptung von Herrn Hamm (vgl. Artikel vom 5.7.2006) wiedersprechen, es herrsche im Taunus das Faustrecht, böse Beschimpfungen, Drohungen und Schlägereien seien an der Tagesordnung. Ich selbst bin mehrmals wöchentlich im Bereich zwischen Niedernhausen und Bad Homburg unterwegs, sowohl als Mountainbiker, wie auch als Spaziergänger, aber eine Schlägerei ist mir in den letzten Jahren noch nie zu Gesicht gekommen und auch die unschönen Begegnungen sind zum Glück eher selten. In der Regel läuft eine Begegnung freundlich und unproblematisch ab, weil die allermeisten Naturnutzer verstanden haben, daß ein friedliches Miteinander nur bei gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme und Akzeptanz möglich ist. Damit das auch so bleibt, bzw. sich die Konflikthäufigkeit weiter senkt, wird es von Seiten der DIMB im nächsten Frühjahr entsprechende Aktionen zum besseren Miteinander in unseren Wäldern geben. Zu dieser Aktion in unserem Bereich Taunus werde ich Sie herzlich einladen und hoffe, daß Sie bis dahin auf solche Artikel, die die Thematik verschärfen und keinesfalls verbessern, verzichten. Diese Art von Journalismus trägt zumindest nicht dazu bei, daß die Waldnutzer vorbehaltsfrei miteinander umgehen.
> ...


----------



## Maggo (16. November 2006)

bin mal gespannt was die herrschaften dort antworten. wenn ich nachher zeit und muße habe schreib ich evtl auch ne mail, quasi als otto normalbiker ohne titel.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. November 2006)

Man braucht ja keinen Titel, um eine Stimme zu haben.


----------



## Maggo (16. November 2006)

genau, ich denke in solch einem fall kann die masse evtl ausschlaggebend sein, dass eine gegendarstellung gedruckt wird.


----------



## caroka (16. November 2006)

Super....... 
....mit Einladung zur Frühjahrsaktion....
und mit dem PS. nochmal auf falsches bzw. verbotenes Verhalten der "Gegenseite" aufmerksam gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. November 2006)

mal ne frage :

der zeitgenosse hamm hat doch schon mal son mist verzapft. da wurde doch auch seitens der dimb und anderer entsprechend reagiert.

hat herr hamm den jemals auf so ein schreiben irgendwie geantwortet ?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. November 2006)

Auf den Artikel von ihm am 5.7. haben wir damals nicht reagiert, weil wir leider zu spät auf den Artikel aufmerksam wurden. Von uns liest wohl niemand Kurier. 2 1/2 Wochen später zu antworten machte das nicht mehr viel Sinn. Andere haben ja wohl geantwortet, wie man dem jetzigen Artikel entnehmen kann.



wissefux schrieb:


> p.s. was heisst hier fahrstuhltür


 Wo hast du das denn gelesen?


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2006)

wie kann man um 8.28 uhr was zitieren, was um 8.27 gelöscht wurde  

hast ne mail von mir bekommen. bin momentan etwas konfus, da voll im umzugsstress und bikeabstinent


----------



## Maggo (16. November 2006)

ich habe soeben diesen brief an den wiesbadener kurier geschickt:




> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> 
> Den Bericht ihres Herrn Hamm Ã¼ber Konflikte zwischen Mountainbikern und Wanderern finde ich sehr einseitig geschrieben. (von Recherche kann hier definitiv keine Rede sein) Herr Hamm berichtet hier, wie auch schon in einem Ã¤hnlich schlechten Bericht vom 05.07.2006 von regelmÃ¤ssigen SchlÃ¤gereien und anderen Ausschreitungen rund um den Bereich des AltkÃ¶nig und Feldbergs. Ich hÃ¤tte gerne gewusst, woher diese Informationen stammen. Weder mir noch sonsteinem meiner mitbikenden Bekannten ist bisher von solchartigen VorfÃ¤llen bekann. Ihre Redaktion und insbesondere Herr Hamm sollten sich darÃ¼ber bewusst werden, dass diese Form von Berichterstattung das ohnehin angeschlagene Bild des Mountainbikers nur noch weiter verschlechtert und in den Dreck zieht. Der einzelne in ihrem Artikel vom 5.7. âdas weitaus grÃ¶Ãere Problemâ darstellende Freizeitsportler, der einfach ein bisschen Erholung vom Moloch der GroÃstadt sucht wird hier als ein rÃ¼cksichtloser RÃ¼pel, der Natur und GesselschaftsunvertrÃ¤glich durch die Gegend rast und ausgewachsene SchÃ¤ferhunde nachhaltig verschreckt dargestellt. Mir ist es absolut Schleierhaft, welche GrÃ¼nde es ihrerseits gibt diese Ansicht in der Ãffentlichkeit zu forcieren, schlieÃlich geht es hier lediglich um mehrere absolut gleichberechtigte Gruppen von Sportlern oder sonstigen Erholungsuchenden die sich ein und dasselbe Areal teilen. Ich fÃ¼r meinen Teil und der GroÃteil der ernsthaft Aktiv tÃ¤tigen Mountainbikern halte mich an die von der www.dimb.de aufgestellten Spielregeln um den Ruf dieser Spezies nach und nach auch in der Ãffentlichkeit aufzupolieren und sie ziehen leider an einem grÃ¶Ãeren Strang ziehend diese BemÃ¼hungen innerhalb eines halben Jahres zweimal mit extrem schlechten Journalismus in der Dreck. Ich wÃ¼rde mich Ã¼ber eine neutralere Berichterstattung ihrerseits freuen, vielleicht bewegt sie dieser Brief (hoffentlich folgen noch etliche) dazu in Zukunft etwas kritischer an solchartige Themen ranzugehen und mindestens Meinugen beider Seiten zu berÃ¼cksichtigen.
> ...


----------



## Lucafabian (16. November 2006)

Wir sollten nen offenen Brief schreiben und den entsprechend verteilen. Wenn so ein Brief an alle in der Umgebung ansässigen Zeitungen, vielleicht sogar Radio und TV geht wird Herr Ham in Zukunft sicherlich vorsichtiger sein. Er hat immerhin seinen Ruf als Reporter der gewissenhaft recherchiert zu verlieren (inwiefern da noch ein Ruf zu verteidigen ist, sei hier mal dahingestellt). Solange die Briefe nur an den Wiesbadener Kurier gehen werden sie mit größter Gewissheit nicht den gewünschten Erfolg erzielen.
Es sollte durchaus möglich den Hessichen Rundfunk für unsere Zwecke zu mobilisieren.  


Redet doch heute Abend mal drüber. 
Während des Studiums haben wir auch Probleme mit unserem Minister für Wissenschaft und Kunst gehabt. Erst massive Aktivierung der Medien brachte uns den gewünschten Erfolg.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## puremalt (16. November 2006)

Natürlich ist dieser Bericht einseitig, pauschalisierend und übertrieben. Aber den Autor wird man nicht eines Besseren belehren können. Höchstens, wie Dankenswerterweise geschehen und weiter geplant, die Medien allgemein darauf hinweisen, dass es Einzelfälle sind. Leider gibt es diese Bike-Rüpel und die müssen, wo man sie trifft, zur Rede gestellt werden. Leider wird man selten Einsichtigkeit erwarten können. 
Vielleicht sollte die DIMB selbst mal einen Artikel in den Medien platzieren, sich dort vorstellen und ihre Regeln erläutern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. November 2006)

puremalt schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte die DIMB selbst mal einen Artikel in den Medien platzieren, sich dort vorstellen und ihre Regeln erläutern.


Das wird auch Inhalt unserer Aktion im nächsten Frühjahr sein. Da möchten wir unsere Arbeit und die Inhalte der DIMB auch den Medien präsentieren.
Auch wenn man dem Herrn Hamm wohl nicht unbedingt seine  Meinung ausreden können wird, so denke ich doch, daß es wichtig ist, sich solche Artikel nicht kommentarlos gefallen zu lassen. 

Was heute abend beim Treffen heraus kam: 
- Es sind noch Plätze im Ladies-Workshop am 28.11. frei. Also traut euch Mädels!!!
- Wir werden eine Jahreseröffnungstour an Neujahr machen. Weiteres dazu demnächst an anderer Stelle.
- Nächstes Treffen vorraussichtlich am 11.1.2007. Und ja, ich weiß, daß das der zweite und nicht der dritte Do im Monat ist.


----------



## THEYO (23. November 2006)

Hallo allerseits,

auf den Artikel im Juli hat jemand geantwortet, das war ich :


> Sehr geehrter Herr Hamm,
> > Ich nehme hiermit als 2. Vorstandsvorsitzender von Wheels over Frankfurt
> > e.V. (www.wheels-over-frankfurt.de) stellung zu Ihrem Artikel vom 5.7.2006.
> > Der Verein Wheels over Frankfurt e.V. wurde im August 2004 gegründet, um
> ...



und, gebracht hats nichts. werde morgen versuchen den chefredakteur mal ans rohr zu bekommen, ansonsten wird mithilfe der achso verärgerten behörden zurückgeschossen.
news gibts dann hier!

fg
jo


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. Dezember 2006)

So, die ersten beiden Technik-Workshops sind rum, neue schon in Planung und wir steigen direkt am ersten Tag des neuen Jahres ins Geschehen ein mit unserer Jahreseröffnungstour zum Feldi.
Das nächste IG-Treffen wird am 11.1.07 statt finden. Mehr dazu dann wie immer hier und per Newsletter. Bis dahin wünsch ich euch, fröhlich-friedliche Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch nach 2007!


----------



## saharadesertfox (2. Januar 2007)

THEYO schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> auf den Artikel im Juli hat jemand geantwortet, das war ich :
> 
> ...



@THEYO
@schwarzer Kater

hat dieser Jörg Hamm






 Fon: 0611/355 53 44 schon geantwortet? Habe dem Redakteur auch eine Email aus der Sicht eines Läufers gesandt. Keine Reaktion. Zwei Berichte hat er schon verfasst. Ich bin auf weitere bissige Berichte gespannt.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. Januar 2007)

Selbstverständlich keine Reaktion.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen und frohes Neues!

Weihnachten ist überstanden, Silvester überlebt und wir treffen uns wieder. Und das schon bald, Termin ist der 11.1. um 20 Uhr, Ort bleibt der bewährte Gimbacher Hof in Kelkheim. Voranmeldungen zwecks Tischgröße bei mir wie immer dringend erbeten!

Das Programm ist noch recht flexibel. Es wird hauptsächlich um die anstehenden Termine gehen und ich möchte gern einige Vorschläge zum Vorgehen bei diffamierenden Presseartikel besprechen, damit wir darauf zukünftig schneller und angemessen reagieren können.

Ich freue mich auf rege Teilnahme, mfG Daniel


----------



## Frank (30. Januar 2007)

Moin. Ist für Februar auch ein Treffen im Gimbacher geplant? Ich will dieses Jahr wieder etwas mehr Zeit in den Sport investieren (aber erstmal brauch ich für hinten einen neuen Schlauch hehe) - und ob ich als faule Sau mit 10 kg zuviel mich da überhaupt hintrauen kann?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Januar 2007)

Moin Frank!

Klar treffen wir uns auch im Februar! Termin wird vorraussichtlich der 15. sein. Als Themen wahrscheinlich die Touren 2007, etc. Würd mich freuen dich zu sehen und wegen 10 kg zu viel mußt du dir in unserer Runde wirklich keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ... und wegen 10 kg zu viel mußt du dir in unserer Runde wirklich keine Sorgen machen.



es sei denn, dein bike hat 10 kg zuviel


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> es sei denn, dein bike hat 10 kg zuviel


Auch dann wäre das kein Problem. Wir sind Bikern jeglichen Gewichts an Körper und Rad offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (30. Januar 2007)

Mein Enduro hat kein Gramm zuwenig, soviel ist sicher.

Will 2007 wieder mehr Zeit im Sattel verbringen, nachdem mein US Auto gehen mußte *schnüff* Aber Ersatz ist geplant ... aber zumindest so lange muss ich wieder mehr für die Figur tun 

15.02. ... ok trag ich mir mal ein.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Am nächsten Donnerstag, dem 15.2., ist es wieder so weit für unser monatliches Treffen. Es findet wie immer um 20 Uhr im Gimbacher Hof in Kelkheim statt und wie immer freue ich mich über eine vorherige Anmeldung von euch, damit ich planen kann. 
Auf der Tagesordnung steht bisher noch nicht wirklich viel. Wenn jemand also gerne noch einen Punkt auf die Tagesordnung bringen würde, immer her damit! Bisherige Themen:

- Tourenplanung 2007 (wer etwas machen möchte macht sich bitte schon mal Gedanken)
- Rückblick Technikworkshops 06/07
- Biken, Biken, Biken und Biken!  

Ich freue mich auf euer Kommen,  

mfg Daniel Gronert


----------



## Frank (14. Februar 2007)

Bei mir wirds wohl diesen Monat leider doch nix, zu viele andere Sachen um die Ohren


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Februar 2007)

Schade.   Aber wir treffen uns ja 11 mal im Jahr, da wird sich sicher noch ´ne Gelegenheit finden.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Es ist März und das frühlingshafte Wetter zieht einen förmlich auf´s Bike. Es wird also wieder mehr los sein, in unserem Heimatrevier und damit auch wieder mehr zu tun für uns. Das zu planen steht auf dem nächsten Treffen an, welches am 22. März an gewohnter Stelle um 20 Uhr im Gimbacher Hof in Kelkheim steigt. 

Das Programm ist nach der Jahreshauptversammlung der DIMB dieses Wochenende in Bärenfels deutlich dicker, als in den vergangenen Wochen:

- Biometrie-Workshop - Nachbetrachtung
- Distribution "Fair on Trails"-Flyer
- "Fair on Trails"-Aktion(en)
- Bericht von der JHV
- Guiding bei IG-Touren
- IBC DIMB Racing Team-Event im Rahmen der Taunustrails
- Zusammenarbeit mit anderen IG´s
- Termine 2007 

Bei diesem dicken Programm hoffe ich wieder auf zahlreiches Erscheinen und weise wieder einmal darauf hin, daß ich bitte eine kurze Mail (hier klicken!) brauche, wenn ihr kommen wollt. Ein paar Plätze sind ja immer noch frei, aber ich muß den Tisch immer dienstags vor unserem Treffen (also diesmal am 20.) reservieren und möchte das einigermaßen passend tun. 

MfG Daniel


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Hiermit ergeht wieder die Einladung zum nächsten IG-Treffen. Dieses findet am 19.4. um 20 Uhr im Gimbacher Hof in Kelkheim statt und hat diesmal ein etwas kürzeres Programm. Wer noch einen Punkt auf der Tagesordnung vermißt, kann den natürlich gern noch einbringen. Bisher sieht die Tagesordnung wie folgt aus:

- Status IG-Tourenvorbereitung 
- FoT-Aktion 

Für eure Teilnahme hätte ich wie immer gern bis Dienstag eine Rückmeldung per E-Mail zwecks Tischreservierung. Bis dahin wünsch ich euch ein trailreiches Wochenende bei Traumwetter!

MfG Daniel


----------



## Frank (20. April 2007)

Shit, wieder verpaßt !


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. April 2007)

Es kommt bestimmt wieder ein Treffen.  

Das gestrige in Kürze:


Das IG-Treffen wir ab sofort wechselnd montags und donnerstags durchgeführt werden, damit auch Leute, denen der Donnerstag generell nicht passt, die Möglichkeit haben, zu kommen. Der nächste Termin wird demnach Mo der 14.5. sein.
Am 13.5. werden wir an mehreren markanten Punkten im Taunus die Fair on Trails-Aktion angehen, wobei wir nicht nur versuchen werden, den Flyer unters Volk zu bringen, sondern auch in Gespräche zu kommen.
[*]Es stehen folgende IG-Touren fest:
[*]27.5. Kalorien verbrennen und wieder zuführen ab Hofheim
[*]3.6. Einsteigertour ab Oberursel-Hohemark
[*]15.7. Taunustrail-Tour in Eppstein
[*]5.8. Trailparadies Bad Kreuznach
[*]12.8. 3 GipfelTour ab Friedrichsdorf
[*]Für das Usinger Becken und weitere Touren werden noch Termine genannt!​


----------



## Frank (20. April 2007)

Super, am 14.05. bin ich in Prag als Bierleiche unterwegs. Naja das Jahr ist noch lang *g*

Vielleicht sollte man für die IG Veranstaltungen/Touren mal einen Extra-Thread machen und festhalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. April 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man für die IG Veranstaltungen/Touren mal einen Extra-Thread machen und festhalten?



das wurde so im letzten jahr gemacht und wird sicher wieder so sein.
die jeweiligen guides stellen die tour mit beschreibung und ggf. höhenprofil im eigenen fred dann vor ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. April 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man für die IG Veranstaltungen/Touren mal einen Extra-Thread machen und festhalten?


Wird es geben, aber einzeln je Tour, da das dann sonst zu unübersichtlich wird und nicht zu früh vor der jeweiligen Tour.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Am 13.5. werden wir an mehreren markanten Punkten im Taunus die Fair on Trails-Aktion angehen, wobei wir nicht nur versuchen werden, den Flyer unters Volk zu bringen, sondern auch in Gespräche zu kommen.


Wird wegen Kollision mit Muttertag und daher Teilnehmerschwund auf Juni vertagt!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Wie auf dem letzten Treffen beschlossen, werden wir uns von nun an im monatlichen Wechsel mit dem bewährten Donnerstag auch montags treffen. Das gibt auch Leute die Möglichkeit zu kommen, bei denen der Donnerstag generell blockiert ist. Zumindest ist der erste Montagstreff der nächste Montag, der 14.5.! Ansonsten bleibt alles gleich, wir sind wie immer im Gimbacher Hof ( www.hof-gimbach.de ) in Kelkheim und ich werde einen Tisch für 20 Uhr reservieren. Für die Tischgrößenabschätzung freue ich mich wie immer über eine Antwortmail von euch, möglichst bis Sonntag Mittag. 
Darum geht´s diesmal:

- Neuer Termin für die Fair on Trails Aktion: 23. oder 24.6. oder noch ein anderer Termin?
- IG-Touren
- Nette Gesellschaft   

Freue mich wie immer auf zahlreiches Erscheinen!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Mai 2007)

Der erste Tourentermin 2007 steht: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=278287 Es geht ab Hofheim los in Richtung Hochtaunus und wir mit einem oppulenten Mahl enden!


----------



## IBC (6. Juni 2007)

So hab das hier gerade erstmal gesehen und da ich das Thema Fahrrad in Zukunft sowieso professioneller angehen will. Sprich richtige Touren usw. kommt das hier ja gelegen.

Habe jedoch noch einmal ein paar Fragen:

1. Muss ich mich hier irgendwo anmelden, wenn ja wo und kostet mich das was?

2. Wie alt sind denn hier die Jüngsten und wie alt die Ältesten?

3. Habe ich das richtig verstanden, jeden Monat gibt es ein Treffen? Auch über die kalte Jahreszeit?

So das wars erstmal, freu mich auf Antwort und hoffentlich bald auf gemeinsame Stunden auf dem Bike.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. Juni 2007)

Dann hab ich hier soweit ein paar Antworten. 


IBC schrieb:


> Habe jedoch noch einmal ein paar Fragen:
> 
> 1. Muss ich mich hier irgendwo anmelden, wenn ja wo und kostet mich das was? Müssen musst du nichts, wobei eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft natürlich gern gesehen ist. Die kostet dich 10 bzw. 12  im Jahr, je nach Zahlungsweise.
> 
> ...



Das nächste Treffen wir übrigens vorraussichtlich am 21.6. sein.


----------



## IBC (7. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Dann hab ich hier soweit ein paar Antworten.
> 
> Das nächste Treffen wir übrigens vorraussichtlich am 21.6. sein.




Alles klar, das hört sich doch super an.

Werde mich dann die Tage mal anmelden, 12 Euro ist ja wirklich nicht viel.

Also dann, vllt. schon bis zum nächsten Treffen, wobei ich denke das ich erst beim übernächsten dabei bin.


Ach bevor ich es vergesse, eine Frage hätte ich noch:  Wie schwierig sind denn die Strecken oder wie gut sollte man auf dem Fahrrad unterwegs sein? Darum mach ich mir keine Sorge nur um meine Ausdauer, da ich dieses Jahr noch überhaupt keine Gelegenheit hatte die zu trainieren, was ich dann davor vllt. nochmal machen sollte.


Gruß


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. Juni 2007)

IBC schrieb:


> Ach bevor ich es vergesse, eine Frage hätte ich noch:  Wie schwierig sind denn die Strecken oder wie gut sollte man auf dem Fahrrad unterwegs sein? Darum mach ich mir keine Sorge nur um meine Ausdauer, da ich dieses Jahr noch überhaupt keine Gelegenheit hatte die zu trainieren, was ich dann davor vllt. nochmal machen sollte.


Das ist von Tour zu Tour unterschiedlcih und wird dann im entsprechenden Thread angkündigt. 
Noch etwas zur Klarstellung, nicht, daß wir uns falsch verstehen: *Wir sind kein Tourentreff, sondern die lokale Interessenvertretung der DIMB!* Wir biken zwar auch außerhalb unserer IG-Touren in verschiedenen Gruppen zusammen, aber die IG-Treffen sind keine Biketour und finden zu 100% am Tisch statt. Dort geht es dann um die aktuellen Entwicklungen zum Thema MTB in der Region und unsere Planung.


----------



## IBC (7. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das ist von Tour zu Tour unterschiedlcih und wird dann im entsprechenden Thread angkündigt.
> Noch etwas zur Klarstellung, nicht, daß wir uns falsch verstehen: *Wir sind kein Tourentreff, sondern die lokale Interessenvertretung der DIMB!* Wir biken zwar auch außerhalb unserer IG-Touren in verschiedenen Gruppen zusammen, aber die IG-Treffen sind keine Biketour und finden zu 100% am Tisch statt. Dort geht es dann um die aktuellen Entwicklungen zum Thema MTB in der Region und unsere Planung.


Alles klar. Und ja, deine Signatur hab ich mit als erstes gelesen, weiß bescheid.

Gruß


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Juni 2007)

Hups, jetzt hab ich hier gar nix rein geschrieben.   Zumindest ist bei gutem Wetter morgen wieder Treffen am Gimbi. 20 Uhr im Außenbereich, bei schlechtem Wetter wird es laut Wirtin eng. Wenn wir draußen sitzten, kann man aber wenigstens mit dem Rad kommen.  
Programm ist diesmal nichts besonderes. Kurzer Tourenreview und Ausblick, sonst der übliche Schnack.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. Juni 2007)

Seit eben ist die Ankündigung zu unserer zweiten Tour am 15.7. online: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=285479 
Die Drei-Gipfel-Tour, die für Anfang August geplant war, steht dafür aber leider momentan durch eine Verletzung des Guides auf eher wackligen Füßen. 

Das nächste IG-Treffen wird am 16.7., also wieder montags, im Gimbi statt finden. Mehr Details dazu dann wie immer etwa eine Woche vorher.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo Taunus-DIMBos!

Ein Monat ist wieder rum und damit steht unser nächstes Treffen an. Diesmal wird es wieder montags, sprich am 16.7. um 20 Uhr, stattfinden. Ort bleibt der Gimbacher Hof und da ja ab Freitag wieder echter Sommer   gemeldet ist (man glaubt´s ja kaum!), werde ich wohl mit einer festenOption auf Draußen reservieren, damit die Anreise mit dem bzw. Beaufsichtigung des Rad(es) möglich ist. Bringt also bitte entsprechende Kleidung mit, damit keine unterkühlte Stimmung herrscht.

Zu besprechen/bearbeiten gibt es diesmal folgende Punkte: 
- Die Speisenfolge   nebst Getränkekarte  
- Nachbesprechung unserer IG-Tour vom Sonntag den 15.7. in Eppstein.
- Geändertes Tourenprogramm: 3 Gipfel-Tour muß entfallen  , dafür Einsteigertour ab Hohemark  .
- Organisation DIMB-Stand bei den Taunustrails am 19.8.
- Was tut sich in der DIMB? - Was steht konkret an und was betrifft uns direkt.
- Live und in Farbe: Ziehung der Sieger aus der Source-Verlosung im IBC DIMB Racing Team. Ich bitte hier um Bewerbungen zur Glücksfee mit Foto!  

Um zahlreiches Erscheinen wird wie immer gebeten, ebenso wie die Ankündigung (-> E-Mail ) des Erscheinens zwecks Abschätzung der Tischgröße.

MfG Daniel


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. Juli 2007)

Soeben haben die Vorsitzenden der DIMB geschlossen ihren Rücktritt erklärt. Weitere Vorstandsmitglieder werden folgen. Wer also am Rhein und im Taunus Interesse an der DIMB oder dem wofür sie stand hat, der sollte am Montag unbedingt dabei sein, wenn wir besprechen, ob und wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Arachne (12. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Soeben haben die Vorsitzenden der DIMB geschlossen ihren Rücktritt erklärt. Weitere Vorstandsmitglieder werden folgen. Wer also am Rhein und im Taunus Interesse an der DIMB oder dem wofür sie stand hat, der sollte am Montag unbedingt dabei sein, wenn wir besprechen, ob und wie es weitergeht.



   

Was war denn der Anlaß?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. Juli 2007)

Möchte ich hier nicht im Forum weiter ausbreiten. Die Resultate sind und waren im Open Trails-Forum zu lesen. Details am Montag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommix000 (13. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Möchte ich hier nicht im Forum weiter ausbreiten.



warum nicht? wie kann man sich denn als mitglied über die aktuellen ereignisse informieren? dabei meine ich nicht nur die resultate, sondern detailliertere infos über die umstände die dazu geführt haben.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. Juli 2007)

tommix000 schrieb:


> warum nicht? wie kann man sich denn als mitglied über die aktuellen ereignisse informieren? dabei meine ich nicht nur die resultate, sondern detailliertere infos über die umstände die dazu geführt haben.


Ich möchte die begonnene, hässliche Schlammschlacht im Forum nicht fortführen. Man braucht das nicht haarklein breittreten. Das schadet der DIMB und ich möchte hier keine persönlichen Differenzem breit treten. Als Mitglied kannst du dich am Montag beim IG-Treffen detailierter informieren.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,

soeben ist die Ausschreibung für unser Trailhighlight dieses Jahr raus gegangen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=291879 Wer traumhafte Trails und mediteranes Flair sucht und Spitzkehren mag, dem sei diese Tour wärmstens empfohlen! Anmeldung bitte der Übersicht halber über den IBC-Thread.

MfG Daniel

P.S.: Nächstes IG-Treffen am 16. August. Mehr dazu wie immer etwa eine Woche vorher.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. August 2007)

Und gleich kommt die nächste IG-Tour: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3936802#post3936802


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Vielleicht habt ihr euch schon gewundert, warum keine Ankündigung für das August-Treffen kam, wo das doch mal für den 16. geplant war. Aufgrund der Taunustrails, die mir und einigen anderen DIMBos diese Woche einen erhöhten Arbeitsaufwand (unter anderem eben am Donnerstag abend) bescheren, möchte ich euch erst für den 23.8. zum August-Meeting einladen. Programm gibt es nach den turbulenten Entwicklungen der letzten Wochen auch wieder reichlich:

- außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung der DIMB am 14. Oktober in der Stadthalle Hofheim. Die offizielle Einladung folgt noch, ich bitte aber jetzt schon um zahlreiches Erscheinen.
- allgemein wie´s weiter geht und was und vor allem wer die DIMB bewegt
- IBC DIMB Racing Team-Event Taunustrails: Wie war´s?
- IG-Touren Bad Kreuznach und Taunus: Nachbetrachtungen
- was steht demnächst an?

Sollte das Wetter entsprechend sein, wird das Treffen nochmals unter freiem Himmel statt finden. Zeit und Ort bleibt wie immer gleich: Gimbacher Hof in Kelkheim, 20 Uhr. Wie immer freue ich mich auch sehr über eine E-Mail zwecks Zusage für die Tischgrößenplanung.

MfG Daniel Gronert


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Hier kommt jetzt die richtige Einladung zum Treffen der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus im September. Dieses wird diesmal wieder am Montag sein, also dem, 17. und wie immer um 20 Uhr beginnen. Nach dem Eingang von drei Vorschglägen zum Locationwechsel, die mich aber nicht so überzeugt haben, möchte ich das Thema gern nochmal vor Ort durchsprechen. Daher sind wir wie gewohnt im Gimbacher Hof zu Kelkheim gebucht, aber diesmal nicht im lauten Gästeraum, sondern im 1. Stock im Raum "Staufen". Das dürfte schon mal eine wesentlich bessere Kommunikation ermöglichen.   Die Themen des Abends:

- außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung der DIMB am 14.10. in Hofheim
- DIMB-Präsenz auf der HAFA?
- Location und Organisation IG-Treffen

Ich freue mich wie immer über eine Rückmeldung eurerseits zwecks eventueller Änderung bei der Tischgröße.

MfG Daniel

Deutsche Initiative Mountainbike e.V., IG Rhein-Taunus

www.dimb.de


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Hier kommt wie gewohnt wieder die Einladung zum nächsten IG-Treffen, welches am Donnerstag, den 18.10. um 20 Uhr statt finden wird. Diesmal wird auch eine neue Location ausprobiert und wir treffen uns in Oberursel im Alt-Oberurseler Brauhaus. Einen Überblick und eine Wegbeschreibung dorthin findet ihr hier. 
Für einen Überblick über die zu erwartende Teilnehmerzahl bitte ich wie immer um eine Rückmail, wenn ihr zu kommen beabsichtigt. 

Themen gibt es natürlich auch:
- Nachbetrachtung der außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung
- HAFA
- Kurse und Workshops 07/08

An diesem Punkt auch nochmal der Hinweis für alle, die es möglicherweise vergessen haben: *Außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung der DIMB diesen Sonntag (14.) um 13 Uhr in der Stadthalle Hofheim!* Das sollte für jedes DIMB-Mitglied, besonders bei der geringen Anfahrt aus unserer Region, ein Pflichttermin sein, da hier die Weichen für die Weiterführung der DIMB gestellt und neue Vorstände gewählt werden sollen. Jede Stimme kann hier zählen und jede Meinung ist wichtig! 

MfG, bis Sonntag, Daniel


----------



## fUEL (14. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Hier kommt wie gewohnt wieder die Einladung zum nächsten IG-Treffen, welches am Donnerstag, den 18.10. um 20 Uhr statt finden wird. Diesmal wird auch eine neue Location ausprobiert und wir treffen uns in Oberursel im Alt-Oberurseler Brauhaus. Einen Überblick und eine Wegbeschreibung dorthin findet ihr hier.
> Für einen Überblick über die zu erwartende Teilnehmerzahl bitte ich wie immer um eine Rückmail, wenn ihr zu kommen beabsichtigt.
> ...


 

Nun dann lieber Daniel herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen " Amt"

jetzt wird ja alles wieder gut....

Gruß Frank


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Oktober 2007)

Bist Du demnächst nicht mehr so schnell ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Bist Du demnächst nicht mehr so schnell ?


1.- Wieso nicht? Ich hoffe über den Winter noch schneller zu werden!
2.- Gehört eigentlich nicht in diesen Thread.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Das nächste Treffen naht mit großen Schritten. Es wird zur Abwechslung wieder im Gimbacher Hof statt finden. Datum ist Montag, der 12.11., Uhrzeit wie gehabt 20 Uhr. Diesmal haben wir den Raum "Feldberg". Thematisch geht es bei unserem letzten Treffen 2007 natürlich primär um die HAFA/Sportiva am folgenden Wochenende. Es wäre schön, wenn alle, die sich eingetragen hatten, auch kommen könnten, damit wir letzte Ideen sammeln und konkret Aufgaben verteilen können. Natürlich werden auch wieder sämtliche Themen rund ums Biken und wahrscheinlich speziell auch den Winterpokal in gewohnter Manier bearbeitet.    

MfG Daniel


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hoffe, ihr habt den Vorweihnachtsstress zum größten Teil hinter euch und könnt langsam zum gemütlichen Teil des Monats übergehen und die eine oder andere Runde auf dem Bike im winterlichen Wald drehen. In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch allen eine frohe Weihnacht und natürlich auch einen guten Rutsch nach 2008! 

Für das neue Jahr steht gleich wieder die bewährte (einmal immerhin schon  ) Neujahrstour an. Gestartet wird um 12 Uhr in Oberursel-Hohemark. Weitere Infos hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=312977

Vorab schon mal den Termin für unser erstes Treffen 2008: Donnerstag der 17.1. um 20 Uhr. Wenn jemand gern seine Wunschlocation hätte, dann darf er wie immer gern die Organisation übernehmen und mir das bis zum 10.1. melden. Ansonsten treffen wir uns im bewährten Gimbacher Hof in Kelkheim. Themen und richtige Einladung hierzu kommen dann Anfang Januar.

Open Trails 2008, mfG Daniel


----------



## oldrizzo (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo Kater, hallo Welt,

frohes Neues!

Ich habe noch keine Bestätigung für den 17.01. für die besagte Location in FB... ich hake da nochmal nach, bin aber, wie ich seit gestern weiß, auf einem Dreh in Hamburg. Und ohne mich ist es ohnehin nur halb so schön. Soll ich vorsorglich mal für das Treffen vorfühlen?

Es grüßt der Bernd


----------



## Breezler (9. Januar 2008)

Hab heute mal auf der HP vom Gimbacher Hof geschaut.
Die haben vom 14.01. bis 30.01. geschlossen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. Januar 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Hallo Kater, hallo Welt,
> 
> frohes Neues!
> 
> ...


Ja wäre prima. Fühl mal vor!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. Januar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Hab heute mal auf der HP vom Gimbacher Hof geschaut.
> Die haben vom 14.01. bis 30.01. geschlossen.


So oder so wären wir im Januar eh nicht da gewesen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich wünsche allen ein frohes neues Jahr und lade hiermit zum ersten Treffen des Jahres ein. Termin wird, wie im Dezember angekündigt, diesen Donnerstag, den 17.1. um 20 Uhr sein. Aufgrund von verschiedenen geschlossenen Lokalen probieren wir diesmal den Waldgasthof Gundelhard zwischen Hofheim-Lorsbach und Kelkheim (Anfahrt am besten über Lorsbach) aus. Das bisherige Programm sieht wie folgt aus:

- Sachstandsbericht aus den Arbeitsgruppen "Projekt Zukunft"
- Planung Tourenprogramm 2008
- Termine 2008 allgemein
- Sonstiges

Eingeladen sind alle interessierten Mountainbiker. Ich bitte aber wie gehabt darum, mir euer Kommen mit einer E-Mail zu bestätigen, damit ich ggf. die Tischgröße der Gruppe anpassen lassen kann.

Bis Donnerstag dann, mfG Daniel

Deutsche Initiative Mountainbike e.V., IG Rhein-Taunus

www.dimb.de


----------



## fUEL (14. Januar 2008)

Für die Planungssicherheit vom Veranstalter und Anderen teile ich mein Kommen auch hier mit.

Viele Grüsse 
Frank


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Hiermit lade ich euch zum Februar-Treffen der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus ein. Dieses wird aus mich betreffenden Gründen nicht wie üblich montags, sondern am nächsten *Dienstag* (mal was Neues), den *19.2. um 20 Uhr *statt finden. Als Lokalität wird uns wieder der bewährte Gimbacher Hof (mal wieder was Bekanntes) in Kelkheim dienen, wo der Raum "Feldberg" im ersten Stock für uns reserviert ist. Wie immer bitte ich darum, mir kurz Bescheid zu geben *(->)* , wenn ihr kommt, da ich nur so die Tischgröße fals nötig variieren kann. Daher aufgrund der Erfahrung der letzten Male die Bitte, das ernst zu nehmen!

Auf der Tagesordnung steht bisher neben dem üblichen Schlemmen   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








, Schlürfen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und Schwätzen  :

- Fertigstellung des Tourenprogramms 2008
- DIMB Jahreshauptversammlung und Aktivtour Bad Kreuznach
- Ausbildung der IG-Guides
- Sport-Aktiv-Woche der Main-Taunus-Stiftung

Freue mich auf zahlreiches Erscheinen, mfG Daniel  

Deutsche Initiative Mountainbike e.V., IG Rhein-Taunus

www.dimb.de


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Wie auf dem letzten Treffen angekündigt, steigt unser Treffen diesen Monat eine Woche früher und zwar am kommenden Donnerstag, den 13.3. um 20 Uhr im Kronenhof in Bad Homburg. Es wäre wie immer begrüßenswert, wenn ihr euer Kommen mit einer Mail ankündigt, damit wir wissen, ob der reservierte Platz ausreicht. 
Der offizielle Teil des Abends wird sich um folgende Themen drehen:

- Budgetplanung 2008
- Rahmenbedingungen und Procedere IG-Touren
- vielleicht fällt ja noch jemanden was ein.

Bisher stehen übrigens folgende *Touren für 2008* auf dem Programm:

27.4. Einsteiger (Sylva)

18.5. Einsteiger (Sylva)

25.5. Königstein (Gerd)

22.6. Wiesbaden (Mecki und Andreas)

29.6. Spessart (Chris und Patrick)

27.7 Odenwald (Raymond)

17.8. Hochtaunus 1 (Mike)

31.8. Rund um Bad Soden (Thomas)

14.9. Vordertaunus (Daniel)

26.10. Hochtaunus 2 (Marc)



noch ohne Termin

Rund um Eppstein (Taunustrails-Team)

Wetterau/Nordtaunus (Oliver)


Vielen Dank schon mal an alle für das reichhaltige Angebot! Ich freue mich auf euer Kommen,

mfG Daniel

Deutsche Initiative Mountainbike e.V., IG Rhein-Taunus
www.dimb.de


----------



## fUEL (14. März 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Wie auf dem letzten Treffen angekündigt, steigt unser Treffen diesen Monat eine Woche früher und zwar am kommenden Donnerstag, den 13.3. um 20 Uhr im Kronenhof in Bad Homburg. Es wäre wie immer begrüßenswert, wenn ihr euer Kommen mit einer Mail ankündigt, damit wir wissen, ob der reservierte Platz ausreicht.
> Der offizielle Teil des Abends wird sich um folgende Themen drehen:
> ...


 

Hallo Daniel 

Besteht evtl die Möglichkeit eine kurze Zusammenfassung der Ergebnisse hier im Forum zu schreiben, damit die, die nicht da waren auch informiert werden?


----------



## wissefux (14. März 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel
> 
> Besteht evtl die Möglichkeit eine kurze Zusammenfassung der Ergebnisse hier im Forum zu schreiben, damit die, die nicht da waren auch informiert werden?



zustimm


----------



## saharadesertfox (14. März 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Der offizielle Teil des Abends wird sich um folgende Themen drehen:
> 
> - Budgetplanung 2008
> - Rahmenbedingungen und Procedere IG-Touren
> ...







fUEL schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel
> 
> Besteht evtl die Möglichkeit eine kurze Zusammenfassung der Ergebnisse hier im Forum zu schreiben, damit die, die nicht da waren auch informiert werden?



War dabei und hier eine Minizusammenfassung

1. Budgetplanung: Wir haben nach Ausgaben gesucht, aber leider keine gefunden. Schlug vor, den Beitrag stattdessen niedrig zu halten. Beitragserhöhung wird es jedoch wegen Eröffnung einer Geschäftsstelle geben.

2. 
a. Nur DIMB-Konforme Touren und welche Wege sind überhaupt DIMB-Konform.
b. Touren sollte der Guide vorher kennen und nicht erst am Tage der Führung per GPS-Download abfahren.
c. Gruppengröße und Levels. Beliebte Touren sollten von 2 Guides geführt werden.

3. Tour "Wetterau/Nordtaunus (Oliver)" ist die Winterstein XXL am 12.10.2008 (DIMB-Konform) und sogar eine kleine Einführung in die GPS-Technik beinhalten.

Alles andere waren nette Unterhaltungen bei zünftigem Bier und gutem Cappuccino.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. März 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel
> 
> Besteht evtl die Möglichkeit eine kurze Zusammenfassung der Ergebnisse hier im Forum zu schreiben, damit die, die nicht da waren auch informiert werden?


Sorry, aber dafür fehlt mir aktuell einfach die Zeit. Vielleicht findet sich auf den kommenden Treffen ja jeweils eine Art Protokoll-Führer, der das ganze dann hier einträgt. Oli hat das diesmal ja schon angefangen, wobei das 





> 1. Budgetplanung: Wir haben nach Ausgaben gesucht, aber leider keine gefunden. Schlug vor, den Beitrag stattdessen niedrig zu halten. Beitragserhöhung wird es jedoch wegen Eröffnung einer Geschäftsstelle geben.


so nicht ganz stimmt. Wir benötigen für unsere diesjährigen Aktivitäten einfach kein Budget. Für 2009 kann das anders aussehen, wenn man die Möglichkeiten entsprechend ausschöpft. Das Thema Geschäftstelle wird auf der MV erst noch zu besprechen sein.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Hier die Einladung zu unserem vierten Treffen dieses Jahr nächste Woche am 15. Ich hoffe auf zahlreiches Erscheinen! Dieses Mal wieder dienstags und wieder im Gimbacher Hof in Kelkheim. Uhrzeit bleibt bei 20 Uhr. Für eine Ankündigung des Kommens per Mail zwecks der richtigen Tisch-Größe bin ich wie immer dankbar!
Darum gehts diesmal:


allgemeiner Bericht zur JHV
Satzungsänderung bzgl. IGs 
Wahl des IG-Sprechers
Start des Tourenprogramms
Termine IG-Treffen

Weitere Punkte zur Tagesordnung natürlich immer gern.
Ist dieses Mal also etwas dickeres Programm, wird aber bei Gimbi-Teller und Bauernsalat sicher nicht zu trocken werden.  

MfG Daniel Gronert

Deutsche Initiative Mountainbike e.V., IG Rhein-Taunus

www.dimb.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. Mai 2008)

Ganz vergessen hier zu posten:  

Morgen um 20 Uhr ist im Freibereich des Gimbi wieder IG-Treffen. Hauptprogrammpunkt wird das Lockere Beisammensein und Klönen sein.


----------



## spoonempire (5. Juni 2008)

hi. komm aus sachsen und war vor kurzen in eurer gegend. würd gern bei euch paar rennen mitfahren. könntet ihr mir paar auflisten in der gegend um idstein? danke


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2008)

spoonempire schrieb:


> hi. komm aus sachsen und war vor kurzen in eurer gegend. würd gern bei euch paar rennen mitfahren. könntet ihr mir paar auflisten in der gegend um idstein? danke



taunustrails

link siehe sig bei mir und dem kater


----------



## spoonempire (6. Juni 2008)

ja danke, hatte ich schon gesehen.gibs noch mehr rennen bei euch?


----------



## wissefux (6. Juni 2008)

spoonempire schrieb:


> ja danke, hatte ich schon gesehen.gibs noch mehr rennen bei euch?



schau mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=317973

ansonsten bitte wieder zurück on topic


----------



## spoonempire (16. Juni 2008)

War am we wieder in eurer gegend. echt schön bei euch. war auf dem feldberg und bad camberg. wenns die zeit hergibt, komm ich gern zu eurem rennen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. Juni 2008)

Besser spät als nie:

Heute findet wieder unser monatliches IG-Treffen statt. Ort wieder Gimbi, Uhrzeit wieder 20 Uhr und da das Wetter sich ab morgen deutlich bessern soll, auch wieder Außenbereich.
Als Themen haben wir diesmal:
- Bericht von der Scoutausbildung
- Einladungstour der Melibocusbiker am kommenden Sonntag in den Odenwald

Über viele Besucher würde ich mich freuen. Über Besucher, die vorher schon eine E-Mail schreiben, in der sie ihr Kommen ankündigen, freue ich mich noch mehr.

MfG Daniel

Deutsche Initiative Mountainbike e.V., IG Rhein-Taunus

www.dimb.de


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

am kommenden Dienstag den 15.7. ist wieder der Termin gekommen, uns zu unserem Juli-Treffen zusammen zu setzen. Uhrzeit und Ort bleiben wie gewohnt: 20 Uhr im Gimbacher Hof zu Kelkheim. Sollte das Wetter bis Dienstag wieder stabiler sein, werde ich wieder versuchen, einen Tisch im Biergarten zu bekommen. 
Thematisch wird es diesmal sicher ziemlich hieß:

- Illegale Wege
- GPS-Nutzung und Verantwortung

Besonders für das erste Thema wird eine gemeinsam zu tragende Linie gefunden werden müssen, da der status quo nicht mehr tragbar ist und Veränderungen zu erwarten sind. Hierzu gab es am Dienstag ein Treffen mit den Verantwortlichen der Region.
Zum zweiten Thema hoffe ich, daß unsere GPS-Experten eine technische Einführung machen können. Anschließend werden wir aus leider gegebenem Anlaß über den verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit GPS- und Tourendaten zu reden haben.

Ich hoffe auf rege Beteiligung bei diesen essentiellen Themen und freue mich über eine Zusage per E-Mail zwecks Tischgrößenplanung.

MfG Daniel

Deutsche Initiative Mountainbike e.V., IG Rhein-Taunus

www.dimb.de


----------



## wissefux (16. Juli 2008)

man lasse mir mal ein paar infos der gestrigen sitzung zukommen.

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> man lasse mir mal ein paar infos der gestrigen sitzung zukommen.
> 
> danke


Nicht hier. Aufgrund des Umfangs am besten persönlich.


----------



## wissefux (16. Juli 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Nicht hier. Aufgrund des Umfangs am besten persönlich.



so hatte ich das auch gemeint ...

pm, e-mail, sms, klassische post. bin für alles offen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> so hatte ich das auch gemeint ...
> 
> pm, e-mail, sms, klassische post. bin für alles offen


Mund zu Ohr von Bike zu Bike am Sonntag vielleicht. Für umfassende Info-Mails fehlt mir momentan die Zeit. Irgendwann will ich auch noch mal biken.


----------



## mac tire (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo

Ihr habt doch für den kommenden So. eine Tour im Odenwald geplant. Gibt es dazu nochmal separat eine detaillierte Info in einem Thread, wo man sich dann evtl. anmelden
bzw. abstimmen kann wegen Mitfahr-/Mitnahmemöglichkeiten?

Gruß and Let it roll,

Ralf


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. Juli 2008)

Die Odenald-Tour hat mit der Wiesbaden-Tour den Platz getauscht. Daher ist die Odenwald-Tour schon gelaufen und am Wochenende stehen Wiesbadender Trailspäße (Thread dazu hier im Forum!) an.


----------



## mac tire (22. Juli 2008)

Aha und guten Morgen, da hab ich wohl gepennt. Sind denn die weiteren Termine noch fix oder...?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. Juli 2008)

Mir wäre bisher nichts anderes bekannt. Es kann natürlich trotzdem zu krnakheits- oder terminbedingten Absagen durch den Guide kommen. 
Es wird zu jeder Tour hier einen einzelnen Thread geben. Sobald der steht, steht auch die Tour auf sicheren Beinen.


----------



## sipaq (25. August 2008)

Bietet Ihr eigentlich auch mal wieder einen Schrauberkurs an? Das wäre für mich dann wohl der finale Tropfen, der mich dann zur Mitgliedschaft in der DIMB bewegen würde.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. August 2008)

Leider bietet unser Partner, mit dem wir das früher gemacht haben, die Möglichkeit nicht mehr an.


----------



## sipaq (26. August 2008)

Schade, schade. Fühle mich nämlich beim schrauben immer noch ziemlich unsicher. Naja, kann man nix machen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Nach zeitlich bedingter längerer Sendepause  sollten wir uns wieder treffen. Eingeladen sind alle DIMB-Mitglieder und Interessierte. Termin dafür soll kommenden Dienstag, den 25.11. im Gimbacher Hof in Kelkheim sein. Uhrzeit wie gewohnt 20 Uhr und wie gewohnt bitte ich zeitnah um eine kurze Mail, wenn ihr kommen wollt, damit ich einen entsprechend großen Tisch reservieren kann. Die Haupt-Themen werden folgende sein:



- DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus 2009 
-> Wer, was, wie? 
-> Termine 
-> Scoutausbildung​- GPS und Verantwortung



Natürlich sind auch andere Themen gern gesehen und wir werden sicher einen schönen und hoffentlich kommunikativen Abend haben.  Ich freue mich über Zahlreiches Erscheinen! 

MfG Daniel Gronert

Deutsche Initiative Mountainbike e.V., IG Rhein-Taunus

www.dimb.de


----------



## saharadesertfox (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Hiermit wird unser nächstes Treffen am 13.01.2009 im D(g)imbacher Hof verkündet. Was steht an?

1. Essen
2. Ein Plausch mit Gleichgesinnten
3. Offizielles
    a. Was haben wir in 2008 erreicht
    b. Was wollen wir uns für 2009 vornehmen
    c. Was gibt es Neues bei der DIMB
4. GPS, welche Möglichkeiten gibt es die Daten zur Auszuwerten
5. Was ist OSM?

Mit der Bitte um Rückmeldung verbleibe ich bis zu unserem Treffen am 13.1. im Dimbacher Hof.


----------



## saharadesertfox (13. Januar 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Hiermit wird unser nächstes Treffen am 13.01.2009 im D(g)imbacher Hof verkündet. Was steht an?
> 
> ...



Hallo Leute,

hatte Probleme mit dem Verteiler vom Schwarzen Kater. Deshalb heute ein kleines Treffen im D(g)imbacher Hof. Ich bin vorsichtshalber da und erkläre das OSM-Projekt und die Vorteile mit der Nutzung eines Garmins Edge 705.

Nächste Woche 20.01.2009 ist stattdessen offiziell das Treffen um 20:00!!! Eine richtige Mail kommt noch.

Grüße
sdf


----------



## DonDirk (18. Januar 2009)

Oops, Termin leider verpasst, schade - ich sollte doch öfter hier reinschauen...

Aber war ja gerade noch rechtzeitig


----------



## saharadesertfox (18. Januar 2009)

DonDirk schrieb:


> Oops, Termin leider verpasst, schade - ich sollte doch öfter hier reinschauen...
> 
> Aber war ja gerade noch rechtzeitig



Hast nichts verpasst, war der Einzige. War mit dem Verteiler ein wenig durcheinander gekommen.


----------



## DonDirk (20. Januar 2009)

D(g)imbacher Hof ist vom 19. Januar bis 11. Februar geschlossen - steht jedenfalls auf der Homepage von denen. Findet das Treffen heute eigentlich statt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (20. Januar 2009)

DonDirk schrieb:


> D(g)imbacher Hof ist vom 19. Januar bis 11. Februar geschlossen - steht jedenfalls auf der Homepage von denen. Findet das Treffen heute eigentlich statt?



Hallo Leute,

Hiermit wird unser nächstes Treffen am 27.01.2009 diesmal im Kronenhof Bad Homburg verkündet. 

Hier der Anfahrtsweg: Kronenhof Bad Homburg 
badhomburger-brauhaus.de


Was steht an?

1. Essen
2. Ein Plausch mit Gleichgesinnten
3. Begrüßung unserer neuen Mitglieder
4. Offizielles
   a. Was haben wir in 2008 erreicht
   b. Was wollen wir uns für 2009 vornehmen
   c. Was gibt es Neues bei der DIMB
5. GPS, welche Möglichkeiten gibt es die Daten zur Auszuwerten
6. Was ist OSM?

Hier können noch weiter Themenwünsche angemeldet werden.

Mit der Bitte um Rückmeldung verbleibe ich bis zu unserem Treffen am 27.1. im Kronenhof Bad Homburg.


----------



## saharadesertfox (22. Januar 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Hiermit wird unser nächstes Treffen am 27.01.2009 diesmal im Kronenhof Bad Homburg verkündet.
> 
> ...



Sorry, vergaß die Uhrzeit zu erwähnen. 20:00 wie immer!!!


----------



## saharadesertfox (28. Januar 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Was steht an?
> 
> 1. Essen
> 2. Ein Plausch mit Gleichgesinnten
> ...



Hallo Leute,

das war eine gelungene Veranstaltung. Bis zum demonstrativen Stühlerücken des Wirtes haben wir unsere Diskussionen geführt und anschließend auf dem Hof des Kronenhof fortgesetzt.

Hier die Ergebnisse zu

1. Hat gut geschmeckt ....
2. Hatte lange angedauert .....
3. Zwei neue Mitglieder konnten wir begrüßen ...
4. a. dazu kam es nicht. Schwarzer Kater wurde vermisst
4. b. 
- Tillmann der Naturschutzwart des Hochtaunuskreis war anwesend und hat uns vom Projekt Bikepark Feldberg berichtet.
- Das Forstamt beschwert sich über die intensive und illegale Nutzung des Altkönig. Also innerhalb der Naturschutzzone des Altkönig (hier sind die Wälle gemeint) die Trails bitte meiden. Für sündige Biker könnten Straf- bzw. Bußgelder bis zu einer 4stelliger Höhe anfallen.
- Einkaufsrabatte DIMB-Sponsoren
5. Eingeleitet wurde das Thema GPS + OSM mit einem kleinen Quiz (siehe Posting). 

Bis voraussichtlich den 24. Februar 2009 im D(G)imbacher Hof verbleibe mit einem bikendem 

Euer
Oliver (alias SDF)


----------



## saharadesertfox (28. Januar 2009)

Hier die Fragen. In einer Woche folgt die Antwort in diesem Forum.



> Landschaftsquiz
> 
> 1.Bis wohin führt der Tillmannsweg:
> 1.a. Parkplatz Pfahlgraben (Sandplacken) bis Fuchstanz
> ...


----------



## saharadesertfox (18. Februar 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hier die Fragen.....



... und hier die Antworten in der Anlage.


----------



## saharadesertfox (18. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

hiermit wird unser nächstes Treffen am 24.02.2009 wieder im D(G)imbacher Hof verkündet.

Was steht an?

1. Essen
2. Ein Plausch mit Gleichgesinnten
3. Offizielles
   a. Was haben wir in 2008 erreicht
   b. Was wollen wir uns für 2009 vornehmen
   c. Was gibt es Neues bei der DIMB
4. Versicherungsschutz über das DIMB-Racing-Team und welchen Versicherungsschutz kann die private Unfallversicherung bzw. Privathaftpflicht leisten.
5. Auf Wunsch noch in Ergänzung zum Thema GPS und OSM von letzter Woche.


Mit der Bitte um Rückmeldung verbleibe ich bis zu unserem Treffen am 24.2. im D(G)imbacher Hof.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. Februar 2009)

Ich werde auch wieder dabei sein. 

Ein wichtiger Tagesordnungpunkt wird noch das hier sein:



Die DIMB wird mit Stand vor Ort sein und jeder Biker, der an diesem Tag Präsenz zeigt, hilft dem Vorhaben weiter. Sollte also für jeden, der für die Rechte der Biker kämpfen will, ein Pflichttermin sein, unabhängig von der bevorzugten Radbekleidung oder der ausgeübten Variation unserer gemeinsamen Sportart. Das geht alle etwas an!


----------



## wissefux (25. Februar 2009)

wie war´s ? konnte leider nicht


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Februar 2009)

Gemütlich.  Haben Touren geplant (Winterstein, Vordertaunus, spessart, Bad Kreuznach) sind in Planung und die Themen GPS und Versicherungsschutz für Mountainbiker vertieft. Außerdem natürlich die Frankenstein-Thematik besprochen und ansonsten ein wenig gebrainstormt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (2. März 2009)

Gibt's eigentlich keine Einladung mehr per E-Mail? Ich wäre auch gern gekommen, habe das aber heute erst hier gesehen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. März 2009)

Oli hat die Einladung zwar rum geschickt, aber anscheinend ist sie bei einigen nicht angekommen. Werde ihm nochmal einen neuen Verteiler schicken müssen.


----------



## saharadesertfox (11. März 2009)

Hallo Leute,

hier ein interessanter Bericht, den unser Forumsmitglied gestern ins Forum gestellt hat. Kommentare erwÃ¼nscht:



matschkopp schrieb:


> 10.03.2009
> Mountainbiker pflÃ¼gen Limes um
> Der Volkssport Mountainbike hinterlÃ¤sst verheerende Spuren auf der Krone des Limes, mahnen besorgte Kritiker. Von Matthias Pieren
> 
> ...


----------



## saharadesertfox (11. März 2009)

Hier mein Kommentar dazu:

In der Gegend sind wir seltener unterwegs und mit Quads schon gar nicht. Dennoch, wir müssen uns an die eigene Nase fassen und überlegen ob es denn wirklich notwendig ist den "Illegalen" abzufahren oder direkt über den Limes zu brettern. Meistens sind es jedoch die Hohlwege daneben. Die werden oftmals gerne als den Limes bezeichnet. Der Limes ist letztendlich die Erhebung.

Klar zuschütten. Das wird doch schon mit so vielen Hohlwegen auch gerne gemacht. Zuwuchern und mit Geäst zuschütten. Selbst dann wenn es markierte Wanderwege sind. Siehe Roter Balken vom Sandplacken herunter. Diese Wege stammen aus dem Mittelalter und werden gerne mit den geradlinigen Forstpisten überbaut. Selbst der Parkplatz am Sandplacken ist unmittelbar auf dem Limes gebaut worden. Verschwunden ist dann sämtliche Kultur.

Laut Zeitung soll es auch schon zu "Schlägereien zwischen Mountainbiker und Wanderer gekommen sein, bei dem die Polizei gerufen werden musste."

Ich habe Mountainbike erst vor 2 1/2 Jahren entdeckt, ansonsten laufe ich seit 27 Jahren viel in Deutschlands Wäldern. Eine derarte absurde Begegnung habe ich jedoch noch nie erlebt. Das ist letztendlich nicht mehr als "Scharfmacherei".


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. März 2009)

Leicht inflationärer Gebrauch des Wortes "schändlich", würde ich sagen. Ansonsten - dürfte schwer sein, dagegen zu argumentieren. Es ist und bleibt Weltkulturerbe. Ich habe auch keinen Bock mich mit faltenbewehrten Ewiggestrigen rumschlagen zu müssen. Scharfmacherei hin oder her, die Pappnasen können mich alle mal. Keep a low profile, be nice and do the Wiesel.


----------



## karsten13 (11. März 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> hier ein interessanter Bericht, den unser Forumsmitglied gestern ins Forum gestellt hat. Kommentare erwünscht:



dazu gibt es längst einen eigenen Thread, denke, die Kommentare sind dort besser aufgehoben.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudlayv (25. März 2009)

Hallo Leute, 
Bin neu in der Gegend. Wohne seid Januar in Schmitten, bin begeisteter Biker und suche natürlich ein paar Biker zum fahren und quatschen. 
Ihr scheint mir ein gut organisierter Haufen zu sein. 
Kann man da irgendwie bei euch mitmachen? 

Grüße


----------



## saharadesertfox (25. März 2009)

Gudlayv schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Bin neu in der Gegend. Wohne seid Januar in Schmitten, bin begeisteter Biker und suche natürlich ein paar Biker zum fahren und quatschen.
> Ihr scheint mir ein gut organisierter Haufen zu sein.
> Kann man da irgendwie bei euch mitmachen?
> ...



Bestimmt! Hier in der Umgebung gibt es einige Gruppierungen mit unterschiedlichen Ausprägungen:

1.) Biken, Spaß und Quatschen diese Gruppierung: Taunusplauscher

2.) Ambitionierter Haufen diese Gruppierung: TNL

3.) Ansonsten gibt es noch in Brombach an der Esso-Tanke Stefan. Dort nach Stefan fragen.

4.) Jeden Samstag 14:00 an der Hohemark mit bis zu 50 Teilnehmer, geführte Touren von Go-Crazy


----------



## Gudlayv (27. März 2009)

Danke Saharadesertfox, 

Bei den Themen werd ich bestimmt schnell irgendwo unter kommen. 

Auf jeden fall ist der Bike treff von Go Crazy ein sehr schöner Tipp. 

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## saharadesertfox (6. August 2009)

Hi Leute,

es ist wieder Zeit unser monatliches Treffen einzuberufen. Die Wegsperrungen im Taunus wird das berrschende Thema sein. Alle DIMB-Mitglieder sind zu unserem nächsten Stammtisch eingeladen. Treffpunkt Gimbacher Hof am 11.08.2009 um 20:00. Ich bitte hier um Rückmeldung.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. August 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Alle DIMB-Mitglieder sind zu unserem nächsten Stammtisch eingeladen.


Natürlich sind uns auch Nicht- und oder Noch-Nicht-Mitglieder willkommen.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. März 2010)

wieso gibts denn keinen hinweis der dimb IG rhein Taunus bezüglich *deutschlands großer bikerumfrage*?

gibt's da gründe oder ist's einfach nur vergessen worden? egal, jetzt ist er da


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. Juli 2010)

*Einladung zum Treffen der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus!*

Nach längerer Sendepause und Verlagerung des Informationsflusses auf andere Kanäle ist es wieder an der Zeit, die IG zu reaktivieren, um für die zukünftige Entwicklung gerüstet zu sein. Daher lade ich alle DIMB-Mitglieder, Symphatisanten und MTB-Interessierte der Region am Dienstag, den *10.08. um 20 Uhr zum im 1. IG-Treffen 2010* in der bewährten Location Gimbacher Hof in Kelkheim ein (zahlen muß aber bitte jeder selbst ). Zur Planung der Raumgröße bitte ich bis spätestens 7.8. um eine Mail an mich zu schicken, damit ich einen geeigneten Tisch oder Raum organisieren kann.

Themen (weitere Themen sind gern gesehen!):

Speis, Trank und Plausch  
Statusbericht und Ausblick
Neuwahl IG-Sprecher
Ausrichtung und Aufgabenbereich der IG

Über ein zahlreiches Erscheinen würde ich mich freuen! 

MfG Daniel Gronert


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. August 2010)

Tisch ist bei dem erwartenen guten Wetter morgen im Außenbereich reserviert. Demnach kann das Bike bei Anreise mit Selbigem im Auge behalten werden. Dafür sollte für die Kleidung angemessen sein.


----------



## wissefux (15. August 2010)

wo ist der bericht


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. August 2010)

Gab es jemals einen Bericht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeStorch (17. August 2010)

moin moin...
ihr kennt euch bestimmt besser aus wenn ees darum geht was auf die beine zu stellen...
schaut mal rein!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7420590#post7420590

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=478568


----------



## Marko S (17. August 2010)

DeStorch schrieb:


> moin moin...
> ihr kennt euch bestimmt besser aus wenn ees darum geht was auf die beine zu stellen...
> schaut mal rein!
> 
> ...



Für dich könnte das bestimmt interessant sein.

http://www.woffm.de/indexxx.htm da unter Projekte schauen und gegen Unterstützung haben die Jungs auch nichts.


----------



## bonusheft (6. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

am Freitag, 08.04.2011 findet das 1. Quartalstreffen der IG-Taunus statt. Auch wenn es kurzfristig ist, würden wir uns über zahlreiches Erscheinen freuen.

Vor dem Treffen ist eine Runde Biken geplant. Es soll eine kleine Feierabendtour durch den Vordertaunus bis ca. 20 Uhr werden. Anschließend treffen wir uns in der Roten Mühle in Bad Soden. 

Geplant ist Folgendes:

17:00 Uhr Treffen
Restaurant Zur Roten Mühle 
Rote Mühle 1 
65812 Bad Soden

(Siehe auch auf Google Maps. B8 Richtung Kelkheim, Ausfahrt Rechts Richtung Königstein, danach gleich GERADEAUS über die Straße Richtung Rote Mühle)


20:00 Uhr IG-Treffen im Restaurant Zur Roten Mühle.

Themen:
- Aktuelle Situation Hochtaunuskreis Trailsperrungen 
- Zukünftige Tourenangebote der IG
- Abstimmung über weitere Aktionen 
- sonstiges

Anmeldung bitte an chb68 ät gmx.de, sagt dann auch bitte, ob Ihr schon zum Biken oder erst zum Treffen kommt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## frankweber (9. April 2011)

bonusheft schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> am Freitag, 08.04.2011 findet das 1. Quartalstreffen der IG-Taunus statt. Auch wenn es kurzfristig ist, würden wir uns über zahlreiches Erscheinen freuen.
> 
> ...


 

Aufgrund der kurzfristigen Einladung wäre ein ausführlicher Bericht hier im Forum für diejenigen die nicht konnten eine freundliche Geste
Danke vorab 

Frank


----------



## wissefux (12. April 2011)

im bereich interessengemeinschaft "feldbergregion" wurde was gepostet ... aber vielleicht sollte man das auch hier im öffentlichen bereich posten


----------



## bonusheft (12. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

anbei eine kurze Zusammenfassung des Treffens von letztem Freitag. 

Es wurden folgende Themen besprochen:

1. Aktuelle Situation Hochtaunuskreis / Trailsperrungen

Dieser Punkt wird wohl die meisten interessieren. Allerdings hat sich an der Situation nichts verändert. Wenn es etwas Neues gibt, findet Ihr es wie gehabt im Bereich der IG Feldberg. Es fand ein Treffen mit Hessenforst statt. Hierbei wurde von Seiten des Forstes vor allem die iIllegale Downhillstrecke angesprochen und erneut betont, daß die Situation nicht tragbar sei. Daß hier eine offizielle Lösung notwendig ist, ist seit langem bekannt, dies wird auch von Seiten der IG-Taunus so gesehen und gefordert. Am 15.04.2011 trifft sich die IG-Taunus mit der unteren Naturschutzbehörde, um weitere Gespräche aufzunehmen. Info folgt dann bei der IG Feldberg.

2. Zukünftige Tourangebote der IG-Taunus

Freiwillige Guides wurden gefunden, jetzt müssen noch ein paar rechtliche Details geklärt werden. Dann gibt es auch in Kürze wieder regelmäßige Touren.

3. Die Treffen sollen zukünftig mit einem Vorlauf von 2 Wochen organisiert werden.


Viele Grüße,


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. April 2011)

Super, dann war das Ergebnis in Sachen Konfliktsituation am Feldberg = 0. Also weiter wie bisher: TTV.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (12. April 2011)

Danke für den kurzen Bericht vom Treffen. 

Offen ist noch die Frage:
Welche Infos gibt/gab es zu dem Punkt "Bike- & Nordic-Walking-Strecke Eppstein" ??


----------



## bonusheft (13. April 2011)

Hier die Info zum Mountainbike- und Nordic-Walking Park in Eppstein: Momentan werden verschiedene Strecken und Varianten erarbeitet. Aber da es vor Ort Leute gibt, die sich bestens auskennen, sind wir daran nicht beteiligt. Die Vorschläge dazu werden Anfang Mai in der Arbeitsgruppe aus Eppsteinern und Vertretern von Kreis und Kommune vorgestellt. 

Falls es Dich näher interessiert: Etwas Ähnliches gibt es in Bad Schwalbach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (13. April 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Info


----------



## Marko S (1. Juni 2011)

Liebe Dimb-Mitglieder und Supporter,

die IG-Taunus lädt ein:

2. Quartalstreffen der IG-Taunus am 10.06.2011:

17.00 Uhr Treffpunkt+Abfahrt Parkplatz Hasselgrundhalle / Auf der Weide 5 / 65812 Bad Soden

Kleine Feierabendtour zum Feldi und wieder zurück bis ca. 20 Uhr. Tour wird sportlich, deswegen bitte ausreichend Kondition mitbringen.
Fahrtechnik kann dann während des Bergab-Modus trainiert werden.

Ab 20 Uhr dann IG-Treffen im italienischen Restaurant "Gran Sasso", Clausstr. 20, 65812 Bad Soden.

Themen:
- Bericht über das letzte Meeting der IG-Taunus mit der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde Bad Homburg 
- Erstellung eines Wegenetz-Vorschlags, welcher anschließend digitalisiert wird und der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde eingereicht wird.
- Zukünftige Tourenangebote der IG Taunus
- Abstimmung über herausragende Aktionen (Idee: Infotag am Feldberg / Flyer-Verteilung / etc.)
- sonstige FAQ

Wer vorbeikommen möchte, möge doch bitte eine Mail an Ig.taunus (et) dimb.de schreiben, damit wir genügend Plätze reservieren können.
Über zahlreiches Erscheinen freuen wir uns.


----------



## Marko S (17. August 2011)




----------



## karsten13 (17. August 2011)

Wow, nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit eine DIMB-Taunus-Tour - und dann auch noch für nen guten Zweck 

Was mir allerdings seit dem Lesen des Flyers nicht mehr aus dem Kopf geht: Wenn ich denn mal irgendwann, irgendwo im Taunus unglücklicherweise auf einem befestigten Weg angehalten werden sollte, den andere nicht als befestigt ansehen, dann kann ich womöglich nach dem 28.08. sagen: Wo ist das Problem? Bin ich doch mit der DIMB gefahren ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Limes_x (20. August 2011)

Nette Sache....
Werde auf alle Fälle versuchen dabei zu sein.


----------



## Ridge-Tim (25. August 2011)

Coole Sache, bin dabei 
Muss man ja nutzen, wenn´s direkt vor der Haustür losgeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridge-Tim (28. August 2011)

Die Tour heute war geil! Unbedingt wieder machen 
Auch wenn da ein krasser Sturz war...


----------



## prodigy (28. August 2011)

Schade, habe es leider zu spät gelesen. Hat jemand den track aufgezeichnet und kann ihn mir netterweise zukommen lassen? Danke!


----------



## Limes_x (28. August 2011)

habs leider auch nicht geschafft , wäre aber auch sehr an dem track interessiert.


prodigy schrieb:


> Schade, habe es leider zu spät gelesen. Hat jemand den track aufgezeichnet und kann ihn mir netterweise zukommen lassen? Danke!


----------



## hottube (28. August 2011)

Hallo an Organisatoren und Mitfahrer. Vielen Dank für diese schöne Sonntagstour. 
Unterstützung für Ostafrika, auch diese Idee finde ich unterstützenswert.


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (29. August 2011)

Jupp, war ne lustige runde durch den Taunus!


----------



## michahi (29. August 2011)

War eine nette Runde, ich hoffe unser Guide ist bald wieder fit


----------



## Marko S (20. Oktober 2011)

Hi Sportsfreunde,

Heissa, hussasa, der Herbst ist da!
Damit wir diesen auch noch gemeinsam mit ein paar schÃ¶nen Laub-Powerdrifts genieÃen kÃ¶nnen, laden wir euch hiermit ein zum 

*3. Quartalstreffen der DIMB IG-Taunus 
Am Freitag, 28.10.2011, 17 Uhr Tour / 20 Uhr IG-Treffen
Treffpunkt: Oberursel, Parkplatz Hohemark *


Die Tour:
Quick & Dirty zum Feldberg und wieder zurÃ¼ck. Dauer ca. 2.5 Std., ca. 900 HÃ¶henmeter, ca. 20 km.
Genaue Route entscheidet einer unserer Guides, wenn alle Tourenteilnehmer anwesend sind und das Fahrlevel bekannt ist.
Wichtig: Bitte unbedingt Helm und helle Lampe mitbringen, ansonsten leider keine Teilnahme mÃ¶glich. 

*Bei Regen fÃ¤llt die komplett Tour aus, dass werden wir aber frÃ¼hzeitig bekannt geben.* 

Danach:
Ab 20 Uhr: Chill out bzw. Warm up im
Waldtraut - das Freizeitrestaurant
HohemarkstraÃe 192 
61440 Oberursel 
Tel : 06171 - 28 466 91 
http://das-waldtraut.de

Themen:

-          Gemeinsames Kennenlernen von neuen Mitgliedern und Interessenten
-          Ergebnis der Spendenaktion âBiken fÃ¼r Ostafrikaâ
-          Zwischenbericht Dimb-Anschreiben bzgl. MTB-Wegenetzvorschlag an Forstamt KÃ¶nigstein / Kreisamt Hochtaunus, Amt f. Umwelt / Naturpark Hochtaunus
-          Sammeln von VorschlÃ¤gen fÃ¼r mÃ¶gliche Flow-Trails in der Feldbergregion
-          Sonstige Themen.


Da das Waldtraut an Freitagen auch sehr voll werden kann, brauchen wir dringend deine Teilnahme-Zusage per E-Mail an: rlehner(Ã¤)gmx.de.
Ansonsten freuen wir uns natÃ¼rlich auf euer zahlreiches Erscheinen zum gemeinsamen shredden und fachsimpeln.

Bis dahin,
Mit besten GrÃ¼Ãen,

Robert Lehner
Sprecher IG-Taunus


----------



## Ridge-Tim (21. Oktober 2011)

Bei der Tour fahre ich gerne mit, ich bin aber leider (noch) kein Mitglied, ist das in Ordnung wenn ich mitfahre?
Ich war auch bei der Spenden-Tour letztens dabei


----------



## MissQuax (21. Oktober 2011)

Ridge-Tim schrieb:


> ... ich bin aber leider (noch) kein Mitglied ...



Wenn du "leider" schreibst, warum denn dann nicht? Die  1,75 (bei Einzugsermächtigung sogar nur  1,58) pro Monat kann sich doch wohl jeder leisten. Und je mehr Mitglieder die Gemeinschaft hat, desto "schlagkräftiger" ist sie.

Gruß, MissQuax


Kleine "Hilfestellung": hier klicken und Mitglied werden!


----------



## Ridge-Tim (21. Oktober 2011)

Cool, bin dabei 
Dann also bis Demnächst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (21. Oktober 2011)

Ridge-Tim schrieb:


> Cool, bin dabei
> Dann also bis Demnächst



Das ist doch mal was und die kleinen Vergünstigungen wollen wir ja auch nicht vergessen.
http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=56&Itemid=80

Mitfahren kann natürlich jeder, solltest du aber des öfteren DIMB-Touren fahren wollen ist die Mitgliedschaft nicht zu vermeiden.
Immerhin sind alle Mitfahrer einer DIMB-Tour auch Unfall versichert.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## EA-Tec (28. Oktober 2011)

So, seit wenigen Minuten Mitglied - freue mich auf gemeinsame Touren.


----------



## Marko S (29. Oktober 2011)

DIMB-Tour 28.10.2011

Schöne Tour bei bestem Herbstwetter.





Die nächste Tour ist auch schon in Planung.
Beim IG-Treffen kam die Idee auf eine Tour zum Weihnachtsmarkt auf dem Feldberg zu veranstalten.
Weitere Infos kommen später.


----------



## Ridge-Tim (30. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schöne Tour vorgestern! Gefällt mir 


Marko S schrieb:


> DIMB-Tour 28.10.2011anung.
> Beim IG-Treffen kam die Idee auf eine Tour zum Weihnachtsmarkt auf dem Feldberg zu veranstalten.


Gute Idee, bin dabei 

P.S.:
Angucken 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlDa3hQs8-w&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]Biken im Taunus 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Rampe (30. Oktober 2011)

Fand die Tour auch sehr schön, dank an Guide Marko.

Weihnachtsmarkt auf dem Feldberg ist übrigens am 10 und 11 Dezember von 11 bis 21 Uhr.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Marko S (31. Oktober 2011)

Rampe schrieb:


> Fand die Tour auch sehr schön, dank an Guide Marko.
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan



Von dir zählt das doppelt für mich und der kleine Ausreißer am Lipstempel kommt bestimmt auch nicht wieder vor.
Bei der nächsten Tour wird der Trail komplett gefahren.
Wobei das höchstens zwei Leute mitbekommen haben

Bis Mittwoch
Marko

Wie es nicht anders sein kann gibt es die IG-Taunus jetzt auch bei facebook.
http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/294548397223119/


----------



## Marko S (3. November 2011)

Hi Leute,

vielen Dank für das zahlreiche Erscheinen zur Tour und zum 3. Quartalstreffen.
Doch leider bin ich erst dann zufrieden, wenn alle 192 Kontakt aus der Dimb-Verteilerliste auch erscheinen werden 



1. Vor dem Treffen fand eine Biketour durch den Taunus mit 8 Teilnehmern statt, darunter auch ein neues DIMB-Mitglied.

2. Vorstellungsrunde: Nach längerer Zeit war wieder eine größere Anzahl von Teilnehmern anwesend, darunter ein weiteres neues Mitglied und ein Interessent.

3. BMC Bikes für IG Scouts: RL hat das Sponsorenprogramm von BMC vorgestellt, aktuell gibt es zwei Interessenten für BMC-Bikes.

4. Zwischenbericht DIMB Anschreiben bzgl. Wegenetzvorschlag: Unser Wegenetzvorschlag wurde inklusive Anschreiben Ende September an die 
   zuständigen Stellen geschickt (Forstamt Königstein / Naturpark Hochtaunus / Kreisamt Bad Homburg / Taunus Touristik Service). Jetzt sind die Behörden am Zug.

5. Mountainbike-Park Eppstein: RL war im September auf der Projektsitzung in Eppstein. Vertreter von Forstamt und Naturpark Hochtaunus waren auch 
anwesend. Vorschläge für die Routen liegen vor. Die Initiative geht vom CDU-Stadtrat aus, durch diesen politischen Hintergrund hat das Projekt gute Chancen, 
es liegt ein gewisser Druck auf den Behörden.

6. Flowtrail: wir haben erste Vorschläge für einen Flowtrail in der Feldbergregion gesammelt. MS wird die Vorschläge zusammenführen, sobald wir einen Termin
für einen Runden Tisch mit den Behörden vorgeschlagen bekommen.

7. IG Taunus-Aktionen 2011 (Biken für Ostafrika): eine solche karitative Aktion soll jährlich durchgeführt werden.

IG Taunus-Aktionen 2012: 
- Aktiv Touren: Wir wollen ein Aktiv-Wochenende anbieten, wahrscheinlich im Mai oder Juni, der Termin muß aber noch mit den Touren der anderen IGs
abgestimmt werden. PB und TB übernehmen die Planung in Absprache mit Anette Kälberer.
- Beteiligung mit einem Infostand am Oberurseler Bikemarathon. SM wird Kontakt zu den Veranstaltern aufnehmen.
- Beteiligung an der Aktion Biken für krebskranke Kinder mit geführter DIMB-Tour und Stand auf dem Feldberg. RL nimmt Kontakt auf.

Die nächste Tour wird wahrscheinlich auf den Feldberg zum Weihnachtmarkt gehen (10./11. Dezember).


Wir haben jetzt auch eine IG-Taunus-Gruppe auf Facebook, wo zukünftig mehr gepostet wird. Wer also in der Social Media Welt unterwegs ist,
kann uns auch dort besuchen und sich einklinken: http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/294548397223119/


Mit besten Grüßen,

Robert Lehner
Sprecher IG-Taunus


----------



## Ridge-Tim (3. November 2011)

Abstimmen und weiterleiten! 

http://www.fwg-schmitten.de/index.php/umfrage.html


----------



## Marko S (22. November 2011)

Weihnachtstour der DIMB IG Taunus am Sonntag den 11.12.2011 um 13:00 Uhr

Wie bereits im Vorfeld angekÃ¼ndigt werden wir eine gemÃ¼tliche Weihnachtstour veranstalten.
Das Ziel soll der Weihnachtsmarkt in Oberreifenberg (im Vorjahr auf dem Feldberg) sein. 
Also Geld fÃ¼r GlÃ¼hwein oder andere HeiÃgetrÃ¤nke nicht vergessen.
Auf unserer Weihnachtstour sind rund 25â30 Km  und 700 Hm zu bewÃ¤ltigen.
Wie immer werden wir den einen oder anderen Trail unter die Stollen nehmen,
da aber eher die Geselligkeit im Vordergrund stehen soll, ist hier der technische Anspruch nicht so hoch (max. S1).
Die genaue Tourplanung werden wir von den Wetterbedingungen abhÃ¤ngig machen,
weshalb keine weiteren Angaben zum Tourverlauf gemacht werden.
Start ist am Sonntag den 11.12.2011 in Oberursel Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums um 13:00 Uhr.

Also bis bald

Eure DIMB IG Taunus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (11. Dezember 2011)

DIMB Weihnachtstour bei kalten aber schönen Wetter

Die Tour führte uns von Hohemark aus über den Sandplacken nach Oberreifenberg zum Weihnachtsmarkt.
Abwärts ging es über Rotes Kreutz (X Trail), Naturfreundehaus,  Königstein, Viktoriatempel.





Allen Mitstreitern ein frohes Fest und guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## Everstyle (11. Dezember 2011)

Auch wenn die Tour nicht zum Feldberg führte  mir hat es Spaß gemacht! 

Gruß

E.style


----------



## Marko S (12. Dezember 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Tour nicht zum Feldberg führte  mir hat es Spaß gemacht!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> E.style



Nächstes mal, dann ist aber Schnee surfen angesagt 
und so eine Tour mit gut gelaunten Mitfahrern macht doch immer Spaß, Alehol war ja auch noch im Spiel 

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Marko S (12. Januar 2012)

Servus Buam und Madln,
Das neue Jahr ist da â lasst uns radeln!

Erst einmal ein frohes neues Jahr. Wir hoffen, Ihr seid alle gesund und fit in 2012 gestartet.
Damit wir auch weiterhin fit bleiben und der Winterspeck nicht zu sehr ansetzt, laden wir euch hiermit ein zum

Neujahrs-Treffen der DIMB IG-Taunus

Die Tour:
Am Sonntag, 22.01.2012, 13 Uhr

*Die Tour ist wegen der Wetterlage abgesagt
*
Danach:
*Ab 17 Uhr: Chill out bzw. Warm up im Waldtraut - das Freizeitrestaurant*

HohemarkstraÃe 192
61440 Oberursel
Tel : 06171 - 28 466 91
www.das-waldtraut.de

Themen:
-Gemeinsames Kennenlernen von neuen Mitgliedern und Interessenten
-Zwischenbericht Dimb-Anschreiben bzgl. MTB-Wegenetzvorschlag an Forstamt KÃ¶nigstein / Kreisamt 
Hochtaunus, Amt f. Umwelt / Naturpark Hochtaunus
-Zwischenstand und weitere Planung unserer IG-AktivitÃ¤ten wie IG-Touren, Aktiv-Wochenende, Teilnahme Oberursel Bike-Marathon, Teilnahme  am 6. âRadeln auf den GroÃen Feldbergâ
-Sonstige Themen.

Da das Waldtraut an Sonntagen auch sehr voll werden kann, brauchen wir dringend deine Teilnahme-Zusage per E-Mail an: [email protected]
Ansonsten freuen wir uns natÃ¼rlich auf euer zahlreiches Erscheinen zum gemeinsamen shredden und fachsimpeln.

Bis dahin,
Mit besten GrÃ¼Ãen,

Robert Lehner
Sprecher IG-Taunus


----------



## bonusheft (21. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

kurze Info, damit sich niemand umsonst um 13:00h an die Hohemark stellt: 

Die geplante Tour fällt wegen Regen aus. Das Treffen findet aber wie geplant statt.


Bis dann!


----------



## Ridge-Tim (21. Januar 2012)

Hmm Schade, ich Fahr' trotzdem wer ist dabei? 
Bis morgen dann ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (22. Januar 2012)

Ridge-Tim schrieb:


> Hmm Schade, ich Fahr' trotzdem wer ist dabei?
> Bis morgen dann ;D



bin um 13:00 an der HM,

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Ridge-Tim (22. Januar 2012)

Hmm, haben uns wohl leider verpasst


----------



## karsten13 (22. Januar 2012)

Ridge-Tim schrieb:


> Hmm, haben uns wohl leider verpasst



sieht so aus, war aber um Punkt 13:00 an der HM am Waldtraut, hab bis 13:10 gewartet und auch mal die Parkplätze nach nem Ridge abgesucht, nix 

Es war noch jemand mit nem Ghost da, der nach der DIMB-Tour Ausschau hielt, der wollte aber net mit mir fahren 

Bin dann halt alleine los. War dann wieder kurz vor 17:00 an der HM, passend zum Treffen, aber die hätten mich bestimmt net reingelassen 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## IG-Taunus (23. Januar 2012)

*Protokoll zur Sitzung 22.01.2012*



Neuwahlen IG-Sprecher, stellvertretender IG-Sprecher. Anwesend waren 12 Dimb-Mitglieder.
*Verteilung von ZustÃ¤ndigkeiten innerhalb der IG-Taunus:*


Pflege von Online-Medien wie z.B. Dimb IG-Taunus Website (News, Termine mit Fotos), IBC-Forum und Facebook-Seite.
Organisation IG-Touren (Tour-Anmeldung, AnkÃ¼ndigungstexte verfassen,  Teilnehmerlisten fÃ¼hren+versenden, Unfallberichtserstattung, Formulare  archivieren und fÃ¼r Guides bereitstellen, usw.)
Der IG Taunus stehen gegenwÃ¤rtig 6 IG-Scouts zur VerfÃ¼gung.

*AktivitÃ¤ten 2012:*


Nach MÃ¶glichkeit ganzjÃ¤hrig: Jeden 3. Sonntag im Monat um 13 Uhr IG-Taunus-Touren (Wechselnde Touren, StartplÃ¤tze, Guides) Termine werden noch bekanntgegeben.
Dimb-IG-Taunus-Aktivtour vom 22.-24.06.2012. Start: Freitagmittag, Ende  Sonntagnachmittag. TÃ¤glich 2 Gruppen mit max. 20 Teilnehmern, Touren von  30-50 Km, ÃbernachtungsmÃ¶glichkeiten in Oberursel oder Oberstedten,  abends z.B. Public Viewing Fussball-EM. Details folgen.
Teilnahme an dem karitativen Event âRadeln auf den groÃen Feldbergâ  am  09.09.2012 (http://www.feldberg-radeln.de) mit eigenem Dimb-Team. Wir  werden zusÃ¤tzlich die Veranstaltung mit unseren IG-Scouts beim guiden  (hin- und rÃ¼cktour) unterstÃ¼tzen sowie einen Infostand betreiben.  Mindestteilnahme/Spende: 5.- Euro (geht Zugunsten der Kinderkrebshilfe  FFM).
Teilnahme am Oberurseler Bike Marathon am 10.06.2012.  http://www.mountain-sports-ev.de/events/bikemarathon2011/ mit  Racing-Team und ggfls. Info-Stand.
*Weitere Themen:*


Weitere Verfahrensweise zum Dimb-Anschreiben bzgl.  MTB-Wegenetzvorschlag+Flowtrail an Forstamt KÃ¶nigstein / Kreisamt  Hochtaunus, Amt f. Umwelt / Naturpark Hochtaunus soll mit DIMB-Vorstand  am 10.02. in Bad Nauheim abgestimmt werden.


----------



## karsten13 (23. Januar 2012)

IG-Taunus schrieb:


> *Protokoll zur Sitzung 22.01.2012*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm, wer ist denn nun gewählt worden? Oder ist das nicht öffentlich? 

Zu den Online-Medien hätte ich auch noch eine Anmerkung. Kann man sich evtl. auf *ein* zentrales Medium zur (öffentlichen) Kommunikation einigen? Vorschlag: Dieser Thread. Wäre praktischer, sonst les ich den Inhalt 3x in anderen Formaten (weil könnte ja irgendwo noch was anderes oder mehr drinstehen ...).

Man kann ja dann von facebook, mail, website und sonstwo wieder hierher verlinken (hat Marko eben in facebook schon so gemacht  ).

Zuletzt: Wer ist denn nun der User "IG-Taunus"? Finde ich etwas unpersönlich, der Schreiber könnte sich ja wenigstens "outen" 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Marko S (24. Januar 2012)

karsten13 schrieb:


> hmm, wer ist denn nun gewählt worden? Oder ist das nicht öffentlich?



Da hat sich nichts geändert Robert ist IG-Sprecher und Christoph ist sein Vertreter.



karsten13 schrieb:


> Zu den Online-Medien hätte ich auch noch eine Anmerkung. Kann man sich evtl. auf *ein* zentrales Medium zur (öffentlichen) Kommunikation einigen? Vorschlag: Dieser Thread. Wäre praktischer, sonst les ich den Inhalt 3x in anderen Formaten (weil könnte ja irgendwo noch was anderes oder mehr drinstehen ...).
> 
> Man kann ja dann von facebook, mail, website und sonstwo wieder hierher verlinken (hat Marko eben in facebook schon so gemacht  ).



So in der Art werde ich das auch weiter machen, mit der Homepage der DIMB-IG-Taunus muss ich mal schauen was so alles machbar ist,
aber da solltest du doch der richtige Ansprechpartner für mich sein.
Ein wenig ist sie ja bereits überarbeitet.



karsten13 schrieb:


> Zuletzt: Wer ist denn nun der User "IG-Taunus"? Finde ich etwas unpersönlich, der Schreiber könnte sich ja wenigstens "outen"
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



Der User IG-Taunus wird für alle offiziellen Belange genutzt z.B. Touren, Protokolle usw.
Der Zugang ist verschiedenen Personen möglich und jeder kann sofort erkennen, dass es sich um einen offiziellen Termin der IG-Taunus handelt.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## nexx (30. Januar 2012)

Gemoie zusammen!

Bin seit letzter Woche DIMB-Mitglied, Motivationspunkt war die geplante Verschärfung der Landesforstgesetze und das daraufhin angesetzte Treffen in Bad Nauheim am 10.02.

Ich habe eine Zeit lang in Friedberg gewohnt, jetzt wohne ich aber in der biketechnischn absolut uninteressanten Region um Gießen und würde mich deshalb freuen, mich euch anschließen zu können!

Bis zum Parkplatz Hohemark sinds zwar knapp 50km, aber was solls. Gruppenbeitritt für die Fratzenbuch-Gruppe ist auch schon beantragt 

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## Nukem49 (30. Januar 2012)

Check doch mal den Dünsberg bei Gießen, war da schön des öfteren und der is eigentlich ganz spaßig.


----------



## nexx (30. Januar 2012)

Nukem49 schrieb:


> Check doch mal den Dünsberg bei Gießen, war da schön des öfteren und der is eigentlich ganz spaßig.



Ja, ist mir auch schon zu Ohren gekommen, aber ich fahre ungerne in unbekannten Wäldern rum, ohne jemanden dabei zu haben der sich auskennt 
Wer bietet sich an? 

Vorher müsste ich aber mein Radl mal wieder zusammenbauen, das hängt seit nem viertel Jahr völlig nackig am Montageständer und langweilt sich...


----------



## Nukem49 (30. Januar 2012)

Also wenn wir Dünsberg fahren läuft das immer so ab das wir ein paarmal hoch und wieder runter fahren. Hoch gehts auf der Schotter/Asphaltstraße und runter dann eben auf Trails. Wenn du da Bock drauf hast schick einfach mal ne PM!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nexx (30. Januar 2012)

Nukem49 schrieb:


> Also wenn wir Dünsberg fahren läuft das immer so ab das wir ein paarmal hoch und wieder runter fahren. Hoch gehts auf der Schotter/Asphaltstraße und runter dann eben auf Trails. Wenn du da Bock drauf hast schick einfach mal ne PM!



Cool! Ich behalte das im Hinterkopf und werde mich melden, wenn Bike & Kondition wieder halbwegs hergestellt sind


----------



## IG-Taunus (5. Februar 2012)

*IG-Taunus Tour am 19.02 um 13:00 Uhr ab Oberursel-Hohemark

*Die genaue Tourplanung werden wir von den Wetterbedingungen abhängig machen, ist ja zur Zeit nicht so planbar.
 Angedacht sind 25 - 30 km und 500 bis 700 Hm. Wie anspruchsvoll das ganze wird hängt natürlich von den anwesenden
Personen und den Wetterbedingungen ab. Auf jeden Fall ist mit Eisflächen auf den Wegen zurechnen.
   Start ist am Sonntag den 19.02.2012 in Oberursel Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums um 13:00 Uhr.
Es gelten die *Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.* http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=251&Itemid=147

Die Tour wird von den IG-Scouts Christoph und Marko geführt.

 Nach derzeitigem Stand (18.02. 19:00 Uhr) wird die Tour wie geplant stattfinden!
  Sollte es wiedererwarten stark Regnen würde spätestens 10:00 Uhr an dieser Stelle eine Absage bekanntgegeben.


Also bis Sonntag

Eure DIMB IG Taunus


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (6. Februar 2012)

.


----------



## TiJoe (6. Februar 2012)

IG-Taunus schrieb:


> Start ist am Sonntag den 11.12.2011...



Ich denke, dass Datum passt nicht...

Gruß Joe


----------



## nexx (6. Februar 2012)

Hecklerfahrer schrieb:


> Ich hatte irgendwo hier gesehen, dass am 10.2. in Bad Nauheim ein Termin wg des neuen Forstgesetzes stattfinden soll. Steht der noch? Und wenn ja, wo find ich die Details?
> 
> Tausend Dank!
> 
> Nils



Hab dir mal ne PN geschickt


----------



## IG-Taunus (7. Februar 2012)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass Datum passt nicht...
> 
> Gruß Joe



ist geändert Danke


----------



## Marko S (7. Februar 2012)

Hecklerfahrer schrieb:


> Ich hatte irgendwo hier gesehen, dass am 10.2. in Bad Nauheim ein Termin wg des neuen Forstgesetzes stattfinden soll. Steht der noch? Und wenn ja, wo find ich die Details?
> 
> Tausend Dank!
> 
> Nils



Hallo Nils

Da kann ich derzeit auch noch nichts Genaues sagen muss mal mit dem Boss sprechen.
Sollte das ein öffentlicher Termin sein kann ich den ja hier bekannt geben.
Derzeit sind aber auch auf der DIMB Seite keine Infos vorhanden.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## IG-Taunus (17. Februar 2012)

Die Tourausschreibung zum 19.02. ist Aktualisiert!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9176102&postcount=204


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (17. Februar 2012)

Der 5. Jahreszeit angepasster Kommententar:


Da simmer dabei, dat is prima!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (19. Februar 2012)

DIMB Tour 19.02.12

  [FONT="][SIZE=3][FONT=Arial]Eigentlich hatte ich ja eher mit viel Eis auf den Wegen gerechnet und  die Tourenplanung entsprechend gestaltet.
Aber die Bedingungen ab 400Hm waren dann doch winterlich mit Neuschnee, also schnell umdisponiert und wir hatten unseren Spaß im frischen Schnee.
Das war dann der richtige Winterabschluss für diese Saison bei schönem Wetter und herrlichen Winterimpressionen am Altkönig.
Am Ende hatten wir 22 km und rund  700 Hm auf dem Tacho.[/FONT]

[URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1063876"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]





Bis zur nächsten Tour

Marko
DIMB IG Scout
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## IG-Taunus (26. Februar 2012)

[FONT="][FONT=Arial]Die Tourenplanung / Termine  für das Jahr 2012 stehen fest. Alle weiteren Infos zu gegebener Zeit hier im Forum.[/FONT]

[U][URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1096241"][/URL][/U]



Also bis zur 18.03.2012

Eure DIMB IG-Taunus 
[/FONT]


----------



## hptaccv (6. März 2012)

Hi,

als mittlerweile nicht mehr ganz neu-zugezogener würd ich mich gern bei der ersten Tour anschließen. 
Wo gehts denn i.d.R. los? Hofheim? ;-)

Grüße,
hptaccv


----------



## IG-Taunus (7. März 2012)

Hi,

Treffpunkt ist in der Regel Oberursel / Hohemark. Das wird aber vor einer Tour nochmal genau angekündigt. 


Gruß,

IG-Taunus


----------



## IG-Taunus (11. März 2012)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!! Achtung Terminänderung auf Samstag 17.03 !!!!!!!!!!!!
IG-Taunus Tour am 17.03.2012 um 13:00 Uhr ab Oberursel-Hohemark*

  Am nächsten Sonntag findet wieder eine Tour der DIMB IG Taunus statt. 

  Dieses Mal geht es über den Sandplacken in den Hintertaunus und über Schmitten und kl. Feldberg wieder zurück zur Hohemark. Die Tour hat ca. 35km und ca. 1000hm. 

  Start ist am Samstag den 17.03.2012 in Oberursel-Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums um 13:00 Uhr. Anmeldung bitte hier im Forum oder per PN an bonusheft.

  Es gelten die *Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.* http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=251&Itemid=147

  Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus, das werden wir aber frühzeitig bekannt geben.

  Bei Minderjährigen muß aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.


Also bis Samstag!

*Eure DIMB IG Taunus*


----------



## nexx (13. März 2012)

Ahoi,
wann gibts denn Details zur schoppenschlürfernden Aktivtour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridge-Tim (13. März 2012)

Jop also ich bin am Sonntag dabei, war schon nen paar mal dabei und bin Minderjährig, muss ich auch nochmal so einen Zettel mitbringen oder passt das so wenn ich den schon mal abgegeben habe


----------



## IG-Taunus (13. März 2012)

Bring bitte zur Sicherheit noch mal so einen Zettel mit. Die anderen Teilnehmer müssen sich auch immer eintragen, egal wie oft sie schon dabei waren. 

Bis Sonntag!


----------



## Nerve8ES (14. März 2012)

Hi, freue mich schon auf die IG-Taunustour am kommenden Sonntag bei  hoffentlich noch bestem Frühlingswetter. Wir sehen uns am Waldtraut.

Falls  die Tour noch nicht übervoll ist würde gerne noch einen "Externen"  mitbringen, der auch mit dem DIMBe.V. liebäugelt. Falls nicht möglich  bitte kurz Bescheid geben.

Viele Grüße & bis dahin


----------



## IG-Taunus (15. März 2012)

*Terminverschiebung: IG-Taunus Tour jetzt am 17.03.2012 um 13:00 Uhr ab Oberursel-Hohemark*

Hallo zusammen,

aufgrund der Wettervorhersage haben wir beschlossen, die Tour auf Samstag vorzuverlegen. Am Sonntag soll es regnen, da hätten wir  sowieso keinen Spaß gehabt. 

Alles weitere zur Tour gilt wie bereits oben gesagt. 

Viele Grüße und hoffentlich bis Samstag,

*Eure IG-Taunus*


----------



## IG-Taunus (19. März 2012)

*DIMB-Tour vom 17.03.2012*

Aufgrund der Wettervorhersage für den Sonntag hatten wir die Tour um einen Tag vorgezogen. So fand die März-Tour der IG-Taunus bereits am Samstag bei bestem Wetter statt. Auch der Untergrund war schon wieder gut abgetrocknet. Bikeputzen nach der Tour: unnötig 

Los ging es an der Hohemark. Von dort sind wir über Lindenberg und Sandplacken in den Hintertaunus nach Schmitten gefahren. Dann ging es an Arnoldshain vorbei und durch Oberreifenberg zum kleinen Feldberg und via Fuchstanz trailig zurück zur Hohemark.

  Am Ende standen 32km und 1080hm auf der Uhr. Vielen Dank an die Mitfahrer und hoffentlich bis zur nächsten Tour!

  Viele Grüße, 

*Eure IG-Taunus*


----------



## IG-Taunus (6. April 2012)

*Absage der Aktivtour am 22-24.06.2012
*
Leider müssen wir die Aktivtour der IG-Taunus für den angedachten Termin absagen.
Frankfurt ist ja als Messestadt bekannt und so ist es dank eine großen Industriemesse nicht möglich
zum angedachten Termin bezahlbar Unterkünfte für unsere Teilnehmer zu organisieren.
Derzeit wird nach einem neuen Termin gesucht, weitere Infos zu gegebener Zeit.

Am      24.06.2012 werden wir aber unabhängig davon eine IG-Tour anbieten.

 Viele Grüße, 

*Eure IG-Taunus*


----------



## Marko S (8. April 2012)

Hier geht´s zur Tourenausschreibung und Anmeldung für den 15.04.2012

Viel Spaß

Marko


----------



## Marko S (18. April 2012)

*Hessische Umweltministerin fordert Trailsperrungen für Mountainbiker*

Heute fand eine nicht öffentlich angekündigte Pressekonferenz der Hessischen Umweltministerin Lucia Puttrich (CDU)im Taunus statt.
Der Bericht wird morgen am 18.04 um 18:00 Uhr auf RTL Hessen (Regionalprogramm) ausgestrahlt.
Da hier die Sperrungen  von Trails gefordert wird (der genaue Wortlaut ist noch nicht bekannt) sehe ich keinen Grund mehr über die derzeitigen
Vorschläge zum Gesetzesentwurf des Hessischen Forstgesetzes zu schweigen.
Ein  Referentenentwurf zum Hessischen Forstgesetz soll im großen und ganzen so aussehen, der endgültige Wortlaut ist aber noch nicht bekannt.
Das heißt auch die nächsten Wochen können sehr interessant werden und alle Radfahrer die weiterhin ihrem Hobby nachgehen wollen
sollten bereit für verschiedene Aktionen sein. 

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (18. April 2012)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Ob es die Mountainbiker schaffen, genauso viel Öffentlichkeit zu erzeugen, wie Occupy oder Piraten??? Zu hoffen wär´s.


----------



## oldrizzo (18. April 2012)

die gute frau hatte schon während ihrer amtszeit in der wetterau einen an der klatsche... und ein bisschen gegenwind schadet ihr mit sicherheit nicht...

übrigens: http://www.luciaputtrich.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFlury (18. April 2012)

Hier ein kurzer Bericht  vom MTBC Wehrheim zum gestrigen Treffen mit der Umweltministerin im Taunus:

"Als ich mich zusammen mit dem Fachwart MTB beim HRV auf den Weg zum Sandplacken gemacht habe, wussten wir ja nicht, was uns dort erwartet. Über den HRV haben ich auch erst sehr kurzfristig von diesem Treffen erfahren. Als wir dort ankamen, erwarteten uns 3 Herren mit Mountainbikes und in Radbekleidung. Allerdings waren die alle bei Hessen Forst beschäftigt. Jetzt wussten wir noch weniger, was uns erwartet. Nach und nach trafen noch mehr Vertreter von Hessen Forst ein. Wir mussten dann schon Richtung Fuchstanz fahren, während die Pressevertreter an der illegalen Downhillstrecke filmten, die den Weg vom Sandplacken zum Fuchstanz kreuzt. Danach sind wir zum Trail Richtung Reichenbachtal gefahren und dort wurde gefilmt, wie wir in der Gruppe, inkl. Umweltministerin Lucia Puttrich, einen breiten Forstweg bergab fahren. Der einzige Pressevertreter, der sich für uns interessiert hat, war von RTL Hessen. Dieser interviewte neben der Ministerin noch die beiden anwesenden Kadersportler und Detlef als Landesfachwart. Daher haben wir die Befürchtung, dass die anderen Pressevertreter (keine Ahnung, für wen diese berichten) unseren Standpunkt gar nicht mitbekommen haben. Morgen, 18.4. soll ab 18 Uhr in RTL Hessen (Regionalprogramm) der Bericht ausgestrahlt werden. Dieser soll aber auch anschließend im Internet zu sehen sein. Wir haben dann noch ein Gespräch mit Frau Puttrich und dem Chef der Pressestelle des Umweltministeriums geführt, um unseren Standpunkt nochmal mitzuteilen. Wir haben auch darum gebeten, dass das nächste Mal bitte auch die Betroffenen von solch einem Termin erfahren.

Es wurde heute also sicherlich nichts entschieden und wir haben nichts gewonnen. Damit war aber auch nicht zu rechnen. Es war aber gut, dass ein paar Mountainbiker anwesend waren. Manchem Hessen Forstler hat das sichtlich nicht gepasst.

Lassen wir uns überraschen, wie es weitergeht. Mehr können wir leider derzeit nicht machen."


----------



## McFlury (18. April 2012)

Dazu habe ich gerade noch dies gefunden:

http://www.fnp.de/tz/region/lokales/hochtaunus/der-wald-ist-fuer-alle-da_rmn01.c.9767829.de.html


----------



## D.Sanchezz (18. April 2012)

http://www.nh24.de/index.php/politi...-ins-hessische-forstgesetz-aufgenommen-werden


...auch die Kommentare beachten...

Kennzeichen.. Steuer... 


lächeln und winken...


----------



## sipaq (18. April 2012)

McFlury schrieb:


> Dazu habe ich gerade noch dies gefunden:
> 
> http://www.fnp.de/tz/region/lokales/hochtaunus/der-wald-ist-fuer-alle-da_rmn01.c.9767829.de.html


Leserbrief an die TZ ist raus.

Ich zitiere den mal hier, sofern er nicht veröffentlicht wird:


> Solange die Forstverwaltung (bzw. die TZ) mit Ihrer Verleumdungstaktik bzw. Ihren verbalen Angriffen ala "Hardcore-Attentäter" nicht aufhört, wird sich da wenig tun, das ist schon jetzt absehbar. Anbei mal ein paar Richtigstellungen:
> 
> Die Anzahl der Downhill-Fahrer im Hochtaunus ist gegenüber der Anzahl aller Mountainbiker im Taunus verschwindend gering. Diese jetzt alle in einen Topf zu werfen zeugt von Unkenntnis der Sachlage und von wenig Bereitschaft auf ein gutes Miteinander.
> 
> ...


----------



## McFlury (18. April 2012)

D.Sanchezz schrieb:


> http://www.nh24.de/index.php/politi...-ins-hessische-forstgesetz-aufgenommen-werden
> 
> 
> ...auch die Kommentare beachten...
> ...




Horst Zickler ist cool!!!!


----------



## oldrizzo (18. April 2012)

mail an frau puttrich nicht vergessen... an sie habe ich mich gerichtet..


----------



## ghostbikersback (18. April 2012)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> mail an frau puttrich nicht vergessen... an sie habe ich mich gerichtet..



Das kann man nur empfehlen, sogar biker sind meistens Wähler...

[email protected]


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. April 2012)

McFlury schrieb:


> Horst Zickler ist cool!!!!



 Ja vor allem wie er sich von den umweltfreundlich auf der Straße fahrenden Radfahrern in seiner stinkenden Blechkarosse belästigt fühlt

Ebenso wie der feine Herr Burger in seiner Freizeit gerne "per Motorrad die Taunuskurven nimmt". Ein echter Umweltfreund, der CO2 mit seinem Mopped sicher nur erzeugt, um von A nach B zu kommen


----------



## uwe50 (18. April 2012)

RTL Hessen: Streit um Waldwege

Filmbericht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basvender (18. April 2012)

wollte es auch gerade verlinken. Finde den Bericht gar nicht mal soo schlecht. Es wird zumindest recht sachlich argumentiert!


----------



## Marko S (19. April 2012)

McFlury schrieb:


> Dazu habe ich gerade noch dies gefunden:
> 
> http://www.fnp.de/tz/region/lokales/hochtaunus/der-wald-ist-fuer-alle-da_rmn01.c.9767829.de.html



Das Ganze ist mal wieder bezeichnend für unser Politiker, die einzige Lösung für unsere Volksvertreter ist Gesetze verschärfen
und dabei ist es völlig egal ob die bestehenden überhaupt ausgenutzt werden.
Auch nach derzeitiger Rechtslage ist das fahren abseits von festen Wegen nicht zulässig
und wenn der Hessenforst etwas dagegen unternehmen wollte könnte er das auch ohne weiteres.

Da bekommt man doch gleich wieder das Kotzen über so viel Aktionismus und Scheinheiligkeit.


----------



## X-Präsi (19. April 2012)

Hallo Marko,

danke für die Info! Eine große Bitte an alle:

wir halten den GEsetzesentwurf noch nicht in den Händen. Vorher bitte keine Aktionen irgendeiner Art starten! Soll heißen, dass wir (DIMB-Vorstand, IG Taunus, Wheels over Frankfurt, Gravity Pilots) gerade ein Konzept mit Gegenmaßnahmen erstellen. Wir müssen verhindern, dass dieses unsinnige Gesetz so kommt. Das hätte evtl. Signalwirkung über Hessen hinaus. 

Mehr Info in Kürze auf diesem Kanal.


----------



## uwe50 (19. April 2012)

und jetzt auch ein Artikel in der FAZ:

*Mountainbiker im Taunus Waldboden erodiert, Wild wird gestÃ¶rtâ*

FAZ - Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung - vor 17 Stunden
17.04.2012 Â· Mountainbiker hinterlassen ihre Spuren im Taunus. Die Ausweisung geeigneter Strecken erweist sich als schwieriger Kompromiss.

In Leserbriefen kÃ¶nnen wir auf die sachlichen Punkte hinweisen


----------



## oldrizzo (19. April 2012)

ich habe gar keinen bock mehr, auf die s.c.h.e.i.s.s.e. die heitmann und co. permanent verzapfen, weiter einzugehen. die argumente haben einen meterlangen bart, aber man wird nicht mÃ¼de, stets den gleichen text zu zitieren. was macht z.b. rotwild im wald? das gehÃ¶rt da eigentlich nicht hin und fÃ¼hlt sich da auch nicht wohl. aber auf weiter flur bÃ¶te es eine zu gute zielscheibe fÃ¼r jÃ¤ger und co. und den schwarzspecht stÃ¶ren harvester nicht?! an die hat er sich gewÃ¶hnt oder was? das âproblemâ gÃ¤be es in der intensitÃ¤t nicht, wenn die damen und herren ihre Ã¤.r.s.c.h.e. frÃ¼her hochbekommen hÃ¤tten.


----------



## IG-Taunus (19. April 2012)

*Hallo Freunde des Bergradsports*,
 
*Bitter, aber wahr: Kommt bald das Aus fÃ¼r Singletrails in Hessen?* 

  Das Land Hessen mÃ¶chte Mountainbiker mit der Ãnderung  des  Hessischen Forstgesetzes  weitestgehend aus hessischen WÃ¤ldern verbannen.
  Zitat aus der Gesetzesvorlage: âRadfahren ist  gestattet auf festen Wegen, die ganzjÃ¤hrig mit 2-spurigen Fahrzeugen befahren werden kÃ¶nnen usw.â
  Dies wÃ¼rde in der Praxis eine Mindestbreite von ca. 3 Metern bedeuten.
Am letzten Montag, 16.04. 14 Uhr fand dazu bereits eine Ortsbesichtigung am Feldberg statt.
Mit dabei waren die Presse, unsere hessische Umweltministerin Lucia Puttrich (CDU), Naturpark Hochtaunus und Hessenforst,
und nur durch Zufall haben wir davon erfahren und waren mit 3 Bikern da.
Die Presse schreibt dazu:
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/rhein-ma...den-erodiert-wild-wird-gestoert-11721822.html
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/hochtaunus/der-wald-ist-fuer-alle-da_rmn01.c.9767829.de.html
  Ein Bericht auf RTL wurde ebenfalls ausgestrahlt.
http://www.rtl-hessen.de/videos.php?video=17915&kategorie=0&PHPSESSID=4
RTL die Zweite

*DIMB IG-Taunus macht mobil: IG-Treffen am 29.04.2012!*

  Wir mÃ¼ssen uns wehren und unseren Standpunkt zu dieser Novellierung in der Ãffentlichkeit verbreiten.
*DafÃ¼r brauchen wir vor allem DICH!*
  Zusammen mit unserem PrÃ¤si Thomas Kleinjohann und den VorstÃ¤nden der Dimb-Mitgliedsvereinen WOFFM â Johannes Weinkauf und
Gravitiy Pilots â Sebastian Kammerer erarbeite ich gerade einen Infoflyer sowie AktivitÃ¤tenplan (Demos, Events, Critical Mass etc.).

*Ãber den Inhalt, Ablauf und Vorgehensweise mÃ¶chte ich euch gerne informieren und lade deshalb ein:*

 *Am Sonntag, 29.04.2012
  Treffpunkt: Oberursel, Parkplatz Hohemark, vor dem Taunus-Informationszentrum*

*14:00 Uhr** Die Tour:*
  Quick & dirty zum Feldberg und AltkÃ¶nig und wieder zurÃ¼ck.
Dauer ca. 4 Std., ca. 1000 HÃ¶henmeter, ca. 30 km.
  Es werden mindestens zwei Guides anwesend sein und wir werden unterschiedliche Strecken anbieten.
Eine Tour S0 - S1 und eine S0 bis S2+ nach der Singletrail-Skala.
   Anmeldung und genaue Ausschreibung der Tour hier oder per PN an IG-Taunus.
Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen kÃ¶nnen, gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.
Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V. Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist fÃ¼r die Tourteilnahme nicht notwendig, wird  aber natÃ¼rlich gerne gesehen. 
Bei MinderjÃ¤hrigen muÃ aus versicherungstechnischen GrÃ¼nden die Unterschrift der Eltern fÃ¼r die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.
Sollte es Regen wird hier am Tag der Veranstaltung bekanntgegeben in wieweit die Tour stattfindet oder nicht.

*Danach:*

*Ab 18 Uhr: IG-Treffen mit allen Infos im
  Waldtraut - das Freizeitrestaurant*
  HohemarkstraÃe 192
  61440 Oberursel
  Tel : 06171 - 28 466 91
www.das-waldtraut.de

  Da das Waldtraut auch sehr voll werden kann und nur begrenzt PlÃ¤tze hat, brauchen wir dringend deine Teilnahme-Zusage per E-Mail.
Ansonsten freuen wir uns natÃ¼rlich auf euer zahlreiches Erscheinen zum gemeinsamen shredden und PlÃ¤ne schmieden.

  Bis dahin,
  Mit besten GrÃ¼Ãen,

  Robert Lehner
  [FONT="]Sprecher IG-Taunus[/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. April 2012)

Ich bin am 29.04. dabei. Freu mich!!!! Quick & dirty - da kann ich nicht widerstehen 

Letzte Woche durfte ich Herr Bouffier persönlich kennen lernen. Wir haben auch über die geplante Gesetzesänderung gesprochen. Er hat versprochen im Dialog zu bleiben. Wie Thomas schon sagt, es tut sich was ;-)
Alles wird gut.


----------



## M-T-B (21. April 2012)

Dabei


----------



## oldrizzo (21. April 2012)

moin robert,
bin auch dabei, hatte dir aber schon eine mail geschickt....

ride on

bernd


----------



## nasenibär (21. April 2012)

Sch... Mountainbiker,

ich finde diesen Gewissen losen Raubbau an der Natur einfach nur eine Schande. Bei uns in Baden- Würtenberg gibt es ja Gott sei Dank die2 m Regel und alle Radrambos die sich nicht daran halten werden vom Förster mit der Flinte standrechtlich liquidiert. -Recht so-

Hoffentlich kommt im Taunus die 30 m Regel und es werden in Zukunft auch die Fahrer von SUV`s und Baumerntemaschienen mit Schrot durchsiebt.

Mit naturfreundlichem Gruß


----------



## Marko S (21. April 2012)

nasenibär schrieb:


> Sch... Mountainbiker,
> 
> ich finde diesen Gewissen losen Raubbau an der Natur einfach nur eine Schande. Bei uns in Baden- Würtenberg gibt es ja Gott sei Dank die2 m Regel und alle Radrambos die sich nicht daran halten werden vom Förster mit der Flinte standrechtlich liquidiert. -Recht so-
> 
> ...



He Tino
wenn ich dich nicht kennen würde na dann 
so jetzt aber wieder ernsthafte Beiträge labern können wir am Telefon.

schönen Grüße nach Stuttgart
Marko


----------



## hottube (22. April 2012)

MarkoS im OpenTrails:



> Dem Forst und den Wald/Jagdpächtern sind hier zu viele Leute im Wald und die fahren und laufen ihrer Meinung nach auch noch kreutz und quer durch den Wald



Ich bin ebenfalls überzeugt die aktuell verbreiteten Argumente sind nur vorgeschoben. Die Interessen der Initiatoren sollten wir allerdings genau analysieren. Ich bin überzeugt nur so kommen wir zu einem konstruktiven Dialog.


----------



## Lupo (23. April 2012)

hottube schrieb:


> Ich bin ebenfalls überzeugt die aktuell verbreiteten Argumente sind nur vorgeschoben. Die Interessen der Initiatoren sollten wir allerdings genau analysieren. Ich bin überzeugt nur so kommen wir zu einem konstruktiven Dialog.



das seh ich genauso, sonst bewegt sich nix! 
interessant finde ich aber, dass frau puttrich sich auf einmal "was vorstellen könnte" das sich unsere downhiller schon seit mindestens diesen 9 jahren wünschen.....

wens interessiert: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1107521


----------



## Asrael (23. April 2012)

Sehr schöner Leserbrief.


----------



## uwe50 (23. April 2012)

Lucia Puttrich im Wangershäuser Wald 

Aus den Bilder zu diesem Artikel wird ersichtlich, dass unsere Ministerin doch schon mal so eine Holzerntemaschine gesehen hat.

Man beachte zu diesem Artikel vom 12.10.11 auch den Leserkommentar von Max.


----------



## Lupo (23. April 2012)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Lucia Puttrich im Wangershäuser Wald
> 
> Aus den Bilder zu diesem Artikel wird ersichtlich, dass unsere Ministerin doch schon mal so eine Holzerntemaschine gesehen hat.
> 
> Man beachte zu diesem Artikel vom 12.10.11 auch den Leserkommentar von Max.



..und nicht nur gesehen, wenn man dem kommentar von max glauben darf:

_Die Lokalpresse in Wiesbaden berichtet heute vom Spaß der Ministerin beim Fahren und Betätigen eines Harvesters._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (23. April 2012)

je tiefer man sich in die Materie einarbeitet, kann man nur zu dem Schluss kommen, dass es gar nicht um den Wald und seine Erhaltung geht. Vor allem nicht dem Forst.

Das Harvesterthema ist ein sehr sensibles "unterirdirsches Thema", wenn man nach Bodenverdichtung etc. sucht und z.B. sowas findet:

http://www.waldwissen.net/technik/holzernte/boden/bfw_bodenschutz/index_DE

Auch alle weiterführenden Links sind sehr interessant. Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Förster diese Auswirkungen auch kennen, aber die Augen davor verschließen, weil - wie aktuell bei allem - der Profit an oberster Stelle steht - und zwar der kurfristige! Auf Teufel komm raus muss sich so ein Harvester rechnen, wenn er erstmal angeschafft wurde. Es gibt auch genügend Artikel zu finden, wo die Kalkulationsbasis für einen Harvestereinsatz hinterlegt ist. Allein schon der Wikipedia-Eintrag zu Harvester ist interessant!

Die oberflächlichen Schäden eines Mountainbikers/Wanderers/Pilzsuchers/streunenden Hundes sind im Grunde zu vernachlässigen im Vergleich zu den Bodenverdichtungen durch Maschinen.

Warum allerdings von allen Seiten auf den Mountainbiker als Bösewicht gezielt wird, kapiere ich noch nicht. Selbst wenn man alle Biker, die querfeldeinfahren, standrechtlich erschießen würde, wären die Auswirkungen auf DEN WALD gleich Null.

Ich kann mir nur einen Grund herleiten - und ich fahre auch MTB, aber viele von Euch benehmen sich wie die Axt im Wald gegenüber jedem anderen Waldbesucher. Selbst die "Luschis" auf ihren CC-Bikes werden nicht zurückgegrüßt. Da wundert mich nicht, dass der MTBker das Feindbild Nr. 1 ist....

*duck und weg*


----------



## oldrizzo (23. April 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nur einen Grund herleiten - und ich fahre auch MTB, aber viele von Euch benehmen sich wie die Axt im Wald gegenüber jedem anderen Waldbesucher. Selbst die "Luschis" auf ihren CC-Bikes werden nicht zurückgegrüßt. Da wundert mich nicht, dass der MTBker das Feindbild Nr. 1 ist....
> 
> *duck und weg*



ironie? wenn ja - kennzeichnen... 

wenn nein und das geschriebene deine erlebnisse widerspiegelt, dann gute nacht. ich habe seit 2 jahrzehnten mit bikern aller klassen und in jedem alter zu tun und bis auf verdammt wenige ausnahmen, sind das alles freundliche und offene persönlichkeiten.


----------



## wusel_ffm (23. April 2012)

Also ich grüsse immer und werd auch fast nur gegrüsst. Auch von Wanderern! Sogar auch von Förstern auf Rundgang ist sowas schon vorgekommen. Die unangenehmen Fälle lassen sich an einer Hand abzählen. 

Denke auch das die viel zitierten Vorfälle von Wanderer vs. MTB Kamikaze  ähnlich häufig wie Probleme im tägliche Strassenverkehr vorkommen. Es wird ja auch nicht das Auorfahren verboten weil sich nen Unfall am Frankfurter Kreuz ereignet. 

Zum Thema forstrechtliches erschiessen:
Flächendeckendes erschiessen der Biker an Ort und Stelle, würde zu einem lokal recht hohen Nährstoff- und Schadstoffeintrag führen und den gesamten Feldi/Alden überdüngen. Ich bestreite daher das es den Wald nicht schädigt und lehne dies ab! Ausserdem sinken dann die Mieten für Wohnraum in Rhein Main wegen Leerstand, so das auch ein wirtschaftlicher Schaden eintritt und soviel Holz kann man garnicht aus dem längst total verdichteten Wald rausreissen um das wieder aufzuwiegen.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (23. April 2012)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ironie? wenn ja - kennzeichnen...
> 
> wenn nein und das geschriebene deine erlebnisse widerspiegelt, dann gute nacht. ich habe seit 2 jahrzehnten mit bikern aller klassen und in jedem alter zu tun und bis auf verdammt wenige ausnahmen, sind das alles freundliche und offene persönlichkeiten.



Ganz und gar nicht Ironie...genau deshalb leite ich ja auch die Hetzjagt auf die Biker daher ab. Oft genug gesehen, dass "Bekloppte" von hinten an ner Wandererschar (mit Kindern) vorbeibrettern und hoffen, dass nix passiert. Traurig aber wahr....nur wie gesagt: Dem Wald selbst ist das alles völlig wurscht....

Ich grüße JEDEN Wanderer, ich hab sogar immer noch ein nettes Sprüchlein für sie, aber an ihrem Erstaunen merke ich jedes Mal, dass ich der einzige bin (wusel ffm ist dann wohl der 2.) LEIDER!


----------



## Asrael (23. April 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> aber an ihrem Erstaunen merke ich jedes Mal, dass ich der einzige bin (wusel ffm ist dann wohl der 2.) LEIDER!



Soso an ihrem Erstaunen merkst du das? Und Wusel ist der Zweitzigste?

Lass mich raten, Du gehörst auch zu denjenigen die jedem der mit mehr als 120mm Federweg unterwegs ist unterstellen, dass er eine Schippe im Rucksack hat und gleich illegale Trails schaufeln geht...


----------



## oldrizzo (23. April 2012)

ob das erstaunen, welches die wanderer an den tag legen, ein valides mittel ist, um darauf zu schließen wie andere biker sich verhalten, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Xah88 (23. April 2012)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Lucia Puttrich im Wangershäuser Wald
> 
> Aus den Bilder zu diesem Artikel wird ersichtlich, dass unsere Ministerin doch schon mal so eine Holzerntemaschine gesehen hat.
> 
> Man beachte zu diesem Artikel vom 12.10.11 auch den Leserkommentar von Max.



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZm5vJOt35M"]New Kids - Fickschnitzel      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Man ersetze "Bier" mit "Wald" und fertig ist meine Meinung zu dieser Frau...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (23. April 2012)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ob das erstaunen, welches die wanderer an den tag legen, ein valides mittel ist, um darauf zu schließen wie andere biker sich verhalten, wage ich zu bezweifeln.



Wenn jemand vor angst schon fast ins Gebüsch springt, wenn er einen Biker von weitem sieht, dann wird er seine Erfahrung gemacht haben. Wenn man dann aber was in der Richtung "...nur langsam, Leute, ich bin auch nicht schnell..." loslässt und sich die Gesichter aufhellen, dann vermute ich, dass das nicht die Regel ist....

Aber das ist ja auch gar nicht das Thema. Ich vermute nur, dass das ein Grund für die Stimmungsmache gegen Biker sein könnte.

Illegale Trails schaufeln find ich völlig harmlos, weils wie gesagt dem Wald gar nichts ausmachen dürfte.


----------



## oldrizzo (23. April 2012)

ein grund für die stimmungsmache ist auf jeden fall die interessenlage der jäger, dann wäre da noch die furcht vor der haftung des waldbesitzers für nicht waldtypische gefahren.. es gibt auch einige wenige, denen es wirklich um naturschutz geht. des wanderers leid mit dem ein oder dem anderen biker ist zwar immer gut für die presse, aber nicht des pudels kern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schüni (24. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ob der Zeitungsartikel sind mir die Tränen gekommen, wie sich Hessen Forst um die Flora und Fauna kümmert und versucht diese vor den MTB Attentätern zu schützen. Ich bin jetzt noch vor Rührung kaum fähig hier zu schreiben.

Um Hessen Forst beim Schutz der Fauna und Flora zu unterstützen, möchte ich um Unterstützung bitten. Wo immer ein Forsteinschlag vorgesehen ist (erkennbar an markierten Bäumen etc.) sollten wir schauen, ob sich in diesem Gebiet geschützte Arten befinden oder dieses Gebiet von solchen aufgesucht wird. Falls z.B. dort ein Schwarzstorch Futter sucht oder die gelb gestreifte Rotbauchunke dort ihr Revier hat, müsste natürlich eine Meldung an den Forst und an die Naturschutzverbände erfolgen um den Einschlag in diesem sensiblen Gebiet zeitlich zu verschieben bzw. ganz zu unterlassen.

Grüße

Schüni


----------



## Rampe (24. April 2012)

Wie sehr auch unseren Waidmännern am wohlergehen seltener Specis liegt, bewies gerade ein naturbegeisterter Jäger der final dafür sorgte das ein immigrierter Wolf nie mehr von rowdyhaften Bikern gestört wird.

http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/umw...olf-mit-grosskalibriger-Waffe-erschossen.html

Ebenfalls in diese Rubrik fällt der leider anonym gebliebene Hubertusjünger der einem Reporter kürzlich anvertraute, wenn ein Luchs in sein Revier einwandert sei das "Loch schon geschaufelt".

Sicher denken nicht alle Jäger so, aber es zeigt das es vielen nur um ihr Hobby geht, die Natur geht denen Doppelläufig am Ar.... vorbei.


----------



## Sardic (25. April 2012)

oh man,da will man nur noch weinen.was sollen wir machen?jugend an den PC und stört uns nicht im wlad?


----------



## Xah88 (25. April 2012)

So gesehen ist das doch nur eine Aufforderung an uns, unsere Strecken 3 m breit zu machen. (fraglich wäre, ob man der Natur damit hilft)

Also einfach die DH 1,50m links und rechts alles platt machen und wir dürfen fahren


----------



## Marko S (25. April 2012)

Der nächste Bericht von RTL einfach mal neu zusammengeschnitten und der Name vom Biker ist auch noch falsch.
http://www.rtl.de/cms/news/rtl-aktu...egen-biker-im-wald-2157f-51ca-12-1098740.html


----------



## Xah88 (25. April 2012)

Also einfach keinen Perso mitnehmen, dafür die Namen & Adressen der hessischen CDU Parteimitglieder auswendig lernen und dann diese bei der Kontrolle als die eigenen angeben...fertig isses ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nukem49 (25. April 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Also einfach keinen Perso mitnehmen, dafür die Namen & Adressen der hessischen CDU Parteimitglieder auswendig lernen und dann diese bei der Kontrolle als die eigenen angeben...fertig isses ...


 
 das is ma ne gute idee!


----------



## bikebuster90 (25. April 2012)

perso hab ich sowieso nie dabei  geht auch keinen was an, wer ich bin


----------



## Lupo (26. April 2012)

Marko S schrieb:


> Der nächste Bericht von RTL einfach mal neu zusammengeschnitten und der Name vom Biker ist auch noch falsch.
> http://www.rtl.de/cms/news/rtl-aktu...egen-biker-im-wald-2157f-51ca-12-1098740.html



...und dem Förster fehlen offenbar die Argumente. Von dem kommt nur *hätte, wäre, würde, könnte* Ist denn überhaupt ein Unfall mit Fussgängern bekannt, insbesondere an dem ein Biker die Schuld hat?


----------



## Sardic (26. April 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> So gesehen ist das doch nur eine Aufforderung an uns, unsere Strecken 3 m breit zu machen. (fraglich wäre, ob man der Natur damit hilft)
> 
> Also einfach die DH 1,50m links und rechts alles platt machen und wir dürfen fahren


Dual Slalom im Taunus <3


----------



## Feldbergtour (26. April 2012)

Ich teile klein-holgis Einschätzung voll und ganz. Ich bin als Wanderer, Läufer und Radler im Taunus unterwegs und erschrecke manchmal selbst, wie rüde manche Mountainbiker ohne ein Wort der Vorwarnung und ohne die Geschwindigkeit zu reduzieren von hinten an Wanderern regelrecht vorbeirasen. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, hat mich bisher als Wanderer oder Jogger noch kein Radler im Wald gegrüßt. Ich erinnere mich aber noch gut an eine Situation, in der ich einen Trail hochlaufend angehalten habe und zur Seite getreten bin um - ich dachte freundlicherweise - einer Gruppe entgegenkommender Biker Platz zu machen. Danach fuhren etwa 5 Biker mit gehörigem Tempo bergab an mir vorbei, ohne dass auch nur einer gegrüßt, geschweige denn sich bedankt hätte. Dabei habe ich jedem einzelnen aus etwa 1 Meter Entfernung beim Vorbeifahren zugeschaut. Ich kam mir dabei ziemlich blöd vor und das Erlebnis hat mich nachdenklich gemacht. Vielleicht ähnlich wie klein-holgi, jedenfalls achte ich seit dem noch mehr darauf, als Radler im Wald auf andere Rücksicht zu nehmen, zu grüßen, zu bremsen und freundlich zu sein. Den netten Kontakten zufolge, die ich hierdurch mit Wanderen habe, scheint das geschätzt zu werden. Warum erzähle ich das alles? Nun, zum einen, weil nach meiner Erfahrung das Benehmen einiger Bikern im Wald immernoch ein Problem darstellt, das andere Waldnutzer ganz unmittelbar verärgert und deswegen vielleicht auch etwas zur "schlechten Stimmung" im Verhältnis zu Hessen-Forst beiträgt. Jeder von uns Bikern sollte mE im Wald darauf achten, sich gegenüber Wanderern und anderen Waldnutzern besonders freundlich und rücksichtsvoll zu verhalten. Das kann uns nämlich allen nur nützten, denn jeder positive Kontakt mit Wanderern, Hessen-Forst Mitarbeitern und Jägern macht Maßnahmen gegen Biker unverständlicher und stärkt unsere Akzeptanz bei allen politischen Diskussionen, die möglicherweise noch anstehen. Zum anderen, weil es sehr sinnvoll ist, sich als biker auch einmal "in die Schuhe" von anderen Waldnutzer zu versetzen, was den Blickwinkel für Begegnungen im Wald ziemlich schnell ändert. Das ist übrigens auch genau das, was den Hessen-Forst leuten, Journalisten wie Herrn Burger von der FNP und dem Kollegen der FAZ, die gerade für FAZ Niveau unglaublich einseitige Berichte verfasst haben, und Jäger gut tun würde. Mal einen Tag mit einer Gruppe Biker durch den Taunus zu radeln und zu erleben, wieso es wirklich Wert ist, das Radfahren Im Wald weiterhin zu ermöglichen und vielleicht sogar neue Möglichkeiten wie zusätzliche markierte Downhill-Strecken zu fördern - weil es nämlich eine sehr umweltverträgliche, gesellige, fröhliche und die Natur respektierende Art der Freizeitbeschäftigung und sportlichen Betätigung ist, die es lohnt gefördert anstatt gemaßregelt zu werden.


----------



## Marko S (26. April 2012)

Feldbergtour schrieb:


> Ich teile klein-holgis Einschätzung voll und ganz. Ich bin als Wanderer, Läufer und Radler im Taunus unterwegs und erschrecke manchmal selbst, wie rüde manche Mountainbiker ohne ein Wort der Vorwarnung und ohne die Geschwindigkeit zu reduzieren von hinten an Wanderern regelrecht vorbeirasen. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, hat mich bisher als Wanderer oder Jogger noch kein Radler im Wald gegrüßt. Ich erinnere mich aber noch gut an eine Situation, in der ich einen Trail hochlaufend angehalten habe und zur Seite getreten bin um - ich dachte freundlicherweise - einer Gruppe entgegenkommender Biker Platz zu machen. Danach fuhren etwa 5 Biker mit gehörigem Tempo bergab an mir vorbei, ohne dass auch nur einer gegrüßt, geschweige denn sich bedankt hätte. Dabei habe ich jedem einzelnen aus etwa 1 Meter Entfernung beim Vorbeifahren zugeschaut. Ich kam mir dabei ziemlich blöd vor und das Erlebnis hat mich nachdenklich gemacht. Vielleicht ähnlich wie klein-holgi, jedenfalls achte ich seit dem noch mehr darauf, als Radler im Wald auf andere Rücksicht zu nehmen, zu grüßen, zu bremsen und freundlich zu sein. Den netten Kontakten zufolge, die ich hierdurch mit Wanderen habe, scheint das geschätzt zu werden. Warum erzähle ich das alles? Nun, zum einen, weil nach meiner Erfahrung das Benehmen einiger Bikern im Wald immernoch ein Problem darstellt, das andere Waldnutzer ganz unmittelbar verärgert und deswegen vielleicht auch etwas zur "schlechten Stimmung" im Verhältnis zu Hessen-Forst beiträgt. Jeder von uns Bikern sollte mE im Wald darauf achten, sich gegenüber Wanderern und anderen Waldnutzern besonders freundlich und rücksichtsvoll zu verhalten. Das kann uns nämlich allen nur nützten, denn jeder positive Kontakt mit Wanderern, Hessen-Forst Mitarbeitern und Jägern macht Maßnahmen gegen Biker unverständlicher und stärkt unsere Akzeptanz bei allen politischen Diskussionen, die möglicherweise noch anstehen. Zum anderen, weil es sehr sinnvoll ist, sich als biker auch einmal "in die Schuhe" von anderen Waldnutzer zu versetzen, was den Blickwinkel für Begegnungen im Wald ziemlich schnell ändert. Das ist übrigens auch genau das, was den Hessen-Forst leuten, Journalisten wie Herrn Burger von der FNP und dem Kollegen der FAZ, die gerade für FAZ Niveau unglaublich einseitige Berichte verfasst haben, und Jäger gut tun würde. Mal einen Tag mit einer Gruppe Biker durch den Taunus zu radeln und zu erleben, wieso es wirklich Wert ist, das Radfahren Im Wald weiterhin zu ermöglichen und vielleicht sogar neue Möglichkeiten wie zusätzliche markierte Downhill-Strecken zu fördern - weil es nämlich eine sehr umweltverträgliche, gesellige, fröhliche und die Natur respektierende Art der Freizeitbeschäftigung und sportlichen Betätigung ist, die es lohnt gefördert anstatt gemaßregelt zu werden.


----------



## Marko S (26. April 2012)

IG-Taunus schrieb:


> *Hallo Freunde des Bergradsports*,
> 
> *Bitter, aber wahr: Kommt bald das Aus für Singletrails in Hessen?*
> 
> ...



noch mal zur Erinnerung


----------



## oldrizzo (27. April 2012)

Feldbergtour schrieb:


> Ich teile klein-holgis Einschätzung voll und ganz. ...



das ist m.E. aber nicht zielführend... wollen wir jetzt aufrechnen, wer wann nicht grüßt, wer seinen hund unangeleint im wald laufen lässt, wer unachtsam autotüren aufreisst, wer mit überhöhter geschwindigkeit auf den zufahrtswegen zu den parkplätzen unterwegs ist oder was ist mit der netten dame, die ihre hundeleine quer über den weg spannt, sie an dem einen ende, der hund am anderen? nutzt das irgendeinem? wenn es danach ginge, müssten auch alle anderen nutzer aus dem wald vertrieben werden, denn es gibt immer welche, die den arsch markieren und sich nicht an regeln halten, sollen die anderen deswegen buckeln? ein kollektives schlechtes gewissen ist sieche ehrenvoll, bringt nur nichts in der sache.


----------



## Feldbergtour (27. April 2012)

Ein kollektives schlechtes Gewissen ist vielleicht nicht mal ehrenvoll, zumindest nicht wenn es so pauschal behauptet wird. Ich glaube allerdings auch nicht, dass es das gibt. In der Sache geht es eher um allgemeinen Anstand und Rücksichtsnahme im Umgang miteinander, der auch Bikern hilft.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. April 2012)

Feldbergtour schrieb:


> .... geht es eher um allgemeinen Anstand und Rücksichtsnahme im Umgang miteinander....



nichts anderes hab ich gemeint. Und sei ich als Biker auf einer Waldautobahn noch so im Recht, wenn einer seinen Hund frei rumlaufen lässt oder eine Gruppe Wandersleut die ganze Wegbreite beansprucht, ist es was anderes als wenn ich den Hundebesitzer anrülpse "Lein´ deinen Köter an (oder ich fahr ihn um..)" oder aus 50 Metern schon ungebremst "Plaaaaaatz da!" brülle.... oder wenn ich sachte um den Hund rumfahre oder die Wanderer in ihrem Tempo mit "Gudn Tach, darf ich grad mal durch?" grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostbikersback (27. April 2012)

Ich denke schon das klein-holgi hier einen Punkt hat.

Viele biker im Taunus sind weder besonders kommunikativ (entweder zu cool für diese Welt oder schlicht schüchtern) noch fallen sie durch ihre überbordende Freundlichkeit auf. Ist zumindest mein Eindruck nach 3 Jahren Taunus.

In anderen Revieren merkt man da schon einen deutlich Unterschied. Das mag aber auch teilweise daran liegen, dass um Feldberg und Fuchstanz sehr viel los ist und man natürlich nicht 1000 Leute grüßen kann.

Grundsätzlich sollte jeder aber mal darüber nachdenken, ob er sich gegenüber anderen Waldnutzern immer korrekt verhält (hohes Tempo; Freundlichkeit) und ob man nicht durch ein paar einfache Gesten unser Image verbessern und auch seinen eigenen Spaß deutlich erhöhen kann.


----------



## uwe50 (27. April 2012)

DIMB begrüßt Angebot der hessischen Forstverwaltung an die Mountainbiker


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. April 2012)

Na das ist doch fein....trotzdem wollte ich noch eine Nachricht, die sich vor 1,5 Stunden so zugetragen hat, hier im Thema loswerden, weil es den "bösen Biker ja angeblich nicht gibt":

Ich bin gerade in den Wald gefahren als ich 200 m vor mir 2 Jungs sehe, die über einem ihrer Bikes grübeln. Als ich fast bei ihnen war, fängt der eine sein Bike mit Hinterrad in der Luft an den Berg hochzutragen/-schieben. Als ich neben ihm bin, hab ich gefragt: "Is was kaputt?"...- "ja die Bremse".  Hat wirklich auf einer Seite blockiert und sich so gut wie nicht mehr gedreht. "Soll ich mal schauen?" und hab den Inbus rausgeholt. Rad versucht grade zu stellen am Schnellspanner und dann gemeinsam mit ihm den Bremssattel gelockert und während er den Bremshebel gedrückt hat, den BRemssattel wieder einigermaßen grade festgezogen. Die Jungs werden so um die 12-14 gewesen sein.... Dazu hab ich mein Bike auf die eine Seite des Weges gelegt und wir standen mitten auf dem Weg während der Aktion. Während des Schraubens unbemerkt kamen 2 Vollpfosten auf ihren Bikes den Weg runtergebrettert, die uns seit 300 Metern schon reparierend gesehen haben. Aber mit Vollbremsung und einem "Na, PRIIIIMA....(mitten im Weg)" sind sie an uns vorbei.

Ich dachte ich hör nicht recht und außer einem "hier ist was kaputt...mann mann mann" konnte ich nichts mehr sagen.

Wie kann soviel Dummheit sich in einem Menschen ansammeln? Von Vernunft, Rücksichtnahme, allgemeinem Benehmen sind doch einige noch weit entfernt. Keine Ahnung, was da in der Erziehung falsch gelaufen ist....Es hat mir auf jeden Fall die kompletten 300 Hm aufwärts versaut, weil ich fassungslos war....

Nein, es waren keine vollvisierbehelmten mit Klappspaten im Rucksack. (weil mir ja unterstellt wurde, ich würde diese Gattung hier ins schlechte Licht stellen wollen  )


----------



## oldrizzo (27. April 2012)

ich behaupte nicht, dass es die nicht gibt, ich sage lediglich, dass es vollpfosten allerorten gibt und ich nicht finde, dass âdieâ biker sich da gebÃ¼hrend aus der masse abheben. und in der nÃ¤he frankfurts weht der wind ohnehin etwas rauher als bei uns aufm land. 
auch wenn die wenigen (oder mehr) negativ auffallen, glaube ich trotzdem nicht, das man das zum Thema machen sollte, denn die meisten bleiben das was sie sind... oder ist das im echten leben anders? nur wenige lassen sich durch Argumente von ihrem arsch-sein abbringen.


----------



## bonusheft (27. April 2012)

Solche Trottel sind wahrscheinlich schon jedem begegnet. Ohne Worte...

Wenn ich Deine Schilderung richtig verstehe, war das ganze auf einem breiten Weg passiert. Das spricht also mal wieder gegen eine Wegebreitenregelung im neuen Forstgesetz. Die hätte dann auch nichts gebracht


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. April 2012)

Ja sicher...Waldautobahn mit mindestens 3 Metern Breite. Wenns ein uneinsehbarer Trail gewesen wäre, hätte ich mich nicht so breit gemacht. An der Stelle dürfen sogar noch Autos den Berg hoch fahren. Ich dachte ja mit Laufrad gradestellen, ist das Thema erledigt. Keine Ahnung, was die Buben angestellt habe. Das Rad sah nicht aus, als hätte es einen Abflug gemacht. Erst als es so nicht weiterging, hab ich mein Rad hingelegt....
Als ich um die nächste Kurve kam weiter oben, stand dort ein fetter Baumabtransport-LKW mit eigenem Kran dran, der sich und den Hänger komplett beladen hat. Ob sie den auch angepöbelt haben bei ihrer Abfahrt, weil der nämlich die komplette Breite des Weges ausgenutzt hat?

Ich glaube allerdings eher, dass das die Sorte "netter Bankberater" war, die heute Mittag noch in der Art "Ja, Frau Müller, sicher Frau Müller, darf ich Ihnen die Tür aufhalten, Frau Müller..."  unterwegs waren, aber kaum, dass sie den Helm aufhatten, wurden sie zu A......chern.
Aber ist ja auch egal...wie gesagt, kam ich die komplette Tour kaum drüber weg, bis meine Konzentration in den schlammigen Abfahren ganz gebraucht wurde, deshalb wollte ich das noch loswerden


----------



## arlac77 (27. April 2012)

Ich bin am 29.04. dabei


----------



## x-rossi (28. April 2012)

aus hoher geschwindigkeit erwächst ebenso große verantwortung.

mehr möchte ich hier nicht schreiben.


----------



## TiJoe (29. April 2012)

IG-Taunus schrieb:


> Da das Waldtraut auch sehr voll werden kann und nur begrenzt Plätze hat, brauchen wir dringend deine Teilnahme-Zusage per E-Mail.
> [FONT="][/FONT]



Ihr habt Mail!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schüni (30. April 2012)

@klein Holgi:

Das Du dich evt. auch nicht richtig verhalten hast, ist Dir bis jetzt nicht in den Sinn gekommen. 

Unabhänig von der Breite des Weges gehe ich zur Seite, damit ich niemanden störe oder behindere.

Ich hätte Dich auch angemault, ist mir auch schon bergab passiert, ganze Gruppe Mountainbiker blockiert den schmalen Weg (168,5 cm) und einer aus der Gruppe reißt das Maul, weil ich angeblich zu schnell vorbei fahre. Aber den Arsch nicht vom Weg bekommen. 

Grüße

Schüni


----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. April 2012)

Schüni schrieb:


> Ich hätte Dich auch *angemault*, .......einer aus der Gruppe *reißt das Maul*.....


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. Mai 2012)

@schüni: deiner diktion kann man entnehmen, dass du leider genau in die beschriebene negativ-gruppe gehörst. getroffene hunde bellen... schade, der feldberg und seine fantastischen trails haben eigentlich intelligentere und sympathischere biker verdient.


----------



## TiJoe (2. Mai 2012)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> @schüni: deiner diktion kann man entnehmen, dass du leider genau in die beschriebene negativ-gruppe gehörst. getroffene hunde bellen... schade, der feldberg und seine fantastischen trails haben eigentlich intelligentere und sympathischere biker verdient.


----------



## Schüni (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo tricknOlOgy!

Der Eindruck kann entstehen. Leider sind viele Menschen und auch in der Untergruppe Mountainbikern, nicht in der Lage zu reflektieren. Ich erlebe es häufig, dass einige MTBler dazu nicht in der Lage sind. 

Zur Klarstellung: Ich erwarte nicht, dass Fußgänger, Kinder etc. also Nicht MTBler mir Platz machen brauchen und müssen. Hier bremse ich, mache mich bemerkbar und fahre langsam vorbei.

Jedoch, und darauf bezog sich mein Post, empfinde ich als hochgradigen Egoismus, wenn MTBler den Weg zumachen, im Trail Ihr Rad repairieren, direkt in der Kurve pinkeln etc. Von MTBler würde ich ein gewisses Mitdenken erwarten und in solchen Fällen, bin ich nicht rücksichtsvoll. Am liebsten sind mir diese, die dann noch meckern. 

Ein kleines Beispiel dazu: 

Zwei MTBler bergauf zum Feldberg, nebeneinader, kurz vor dem Umfallen, reden und quatschen etc. Soweit OK. Fahre dann in der Mitte durch, moderate Geschwindigkeit, bergauf halt. Was passiert als Antwort: Haste keine Klingel? Aber den Weg zumachen ist OK. Zur Klarstellung: Bergab und mit hoher Geschwindigkeit hätte ich dies nicht gemacht. Ich versuche niemanden zu gefährden. 

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Klein-Holgi (4. Mai 2012)

Schüni schrieb:


> Leider sind viele Menschen und auch in der Untergruppe Mountainbikern, nicht in der Lage zu reflektieren. Ich erlebe es häufig, dass einige MTBler dazu nicht in der Lage sind.



Genau das war meine Rede. ...und dass der Ton die Musik macht. In dem von Dir geschilderten Beispiel sind wieder Mountainbiker unterwegs, die ein hirnrissiges "Haste keine Klingel?" von sich geben...in dem Fall sage ich: Du warst der "Gute" 

...genau diese Feststellungen, die ich so oft mit Mountainbikern mache, dass sie eben nicht rücksichtsvoll, nett oder gut erzogen sind, sondern dass der größte Teil am meckern ist, am rücksichtslos fahren usw. 

Es wurde hier nur gesagt, dass die alle anderen schuld sind und die Spezie Mountainbiker das netteste Volk im Wald ist - und das habe ich in Frage gestellt und behauptet, dass ein netter Mountainbiker leider eher die Ausnahme ist...wie so nach und nach bewiesen wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (5. Mai 2012)

hat sich erledigt. termin gefunden. 





> DIMB begrüßt Angebot der hessischen Forstverwaltung an die Mountainbiker



unsinniger vorschlag - es braucht keine trennung der benutzergruppen. es braucht eine legale dh und freeride strecke für die bergab-fraktion und gut ist. der vorschlag, zu kanalsieren wird dazu führen, dass außer ein paar wenigen strecken alles andere gesperrt werden wird. unpackbar, dass die dimb als angebliche interessenvertretung der biker sowas mitmacht.


----------



## Asrael (5. Mai 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> unpackbar, dass die dimb als angebliche interessenvertretung der biker sowas mitmacht.



Meines Erachtens tut sie das in keinster weise, die dimb ist gegen jegliche Art der wegesperrung für mountainbiker.

Das illegale querfeldeinfahren der abwärtsfraktion ist so oder so nur ein vorgeschobenes Argument, da dieses erstens bereits verboten ist und es zweitens mitten im wald selten zu Konflikten zwischen mountainbikern und anderen Wald Besuchern kommt.

Ein Wegbreitengesetz würde ganz im Gegenteil eher zu noch mehr Konfliktsituationen führen, weil nun viel mehr Biker auf viel weniger wegen unterwegs wären. Außerdem
wissen wir alle, dass die meisten Wanderer auf breiten Wegen und nicht auf singletrails unterwegs sind.

Die Frage ist nur warum uns Hessen Forst und die Gemeinden wirklich aus den Wäldern haben wollen.
Ich denke das es hier hauptsächlich um die Interessen der Jägerlobby, Pächtern, sowie alteingesessnen Wandervereinen geht, die der Meinung sind der Wald sei zum Holz holen, erholen oder eben zum Tiere abknallen da und eben nicht zum Sport treiben und durch shredden.

Nichts desto trotz halte ich den Bau einer Dh/Fr/enduro/flowtrail Strecke für anstrebenswert und längst überfällig (siehe Wiesbaden, da geht's ja auch)


----------



## Paul_FfM (5. Mai 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> hat sich erledigt. termin gefunden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Teile Deine Auffassung. Die Lobbyarbeit der DIMB scheint mir in mancher Hinsicht deutlich verbesserungsfähig zu sein. Zwar wird die neue Regelung des Forstgesetzes mit guten Gründen auch in dieser Presseerklärung abgelehnt, gleichzeitig aber das Zugeständnis gemacht, dass am Feldberg zu viele Biker unterwegs sein sollen. Da ist doch abzusehen, was die Verwaltung aus dieser Stellungnahme macht.

Paul


----------



## uwe50 (5. Mai 2012)

*Heutige 2. Testfahrt in Eppstein zum Judenkopf*

Etwa 50 Mountainbiker treffen trotz widerlicher Wetterprognose in Eppstein ein, um in vier Gruppen die 25 km lange Strecke bei 700 Höhenmeter abzufahren. Während der Tour gab es einen kurzen Regenschauer, am Ende der Tour kam dann der richtige Regen. Da waren aber die meisten bereits bei der Rückfahrt oder in der Wunderbar weite Welt. Die einen fanden heute neue Trails, die anderen interessante Gespräche und wieder andere das Erlebnis, in einer Gruppe mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs zu sein. 

Die gewählte Strecke beinhaltete bereits Kompromisse. Selbstverständlich kann man das Ganze auch umgekehrt fahren und die vielen Trails-Abzweigungen eröffnen reichhaltige Streckenvariationen auf engstem Raum.

Wer das Gebiet näher kennen lernen möchte, kann sich z.B. am 

Sonntag 19.08.2012 für den Eppsteintrail-MTB-Marathon anmelden oder 
an den Beinhart MTB.-Treffs Dienstag und Donnerstag in Hofheim bzw. Kelkheim oder 
an den MTB-Treffs vom TV-Lorsbach (Mo. und Sa.) teilnehmen 

Noch zwei Bitten an die TeilnehmerInnen:

Bitte die heutige Strecke in keiner Weise veröffentlichen
Wer den Beurteilungsbogen noch nicht ausgefüllt hat, kann diesen als PDF-Datei unter der E-Mail Adresse [email protected] anfordern.

Zum Schluss allen noch ein herzliches Dankeschön. Mir hat es Spass gemacht!


----------



## Marko S (6. Mai 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> unsinniger vorschlag - es braucht keine trennung der benutzergruppen. es braucht eine legale dh und freeride strecke für die bergab-fraktion und gut ist. der vorschlag, zu kanalsieren wird dazu führen, dass außer ein paar wenigen strecken alles andere gesperrt werden wird. unpackbar, dass die dimb als angebliche interessenvertretung der biker sowas mitmacht.



http://dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=551&Itemid=197

Also ich kann da nichts von Sperrungen lesen und ein Kanalisierung hat auch nichts mit sperren von Trails oder Wegen gemein.
Ich kann mich auch nicht entsinnen das bei einer Sitzung der DIMB solche Anmerkungen gemacht wurden.
Ihr wollt was ändern dann würde ich sagen Ihr seid einfach bei der nächsten Sitzung anwesend.
Das Bildzeitungsniveau über lassen wir doch bitte den anderen, mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## IG-Taunus (6. Mai 2012)

Protokoll zur Sitzung 29.04.2012



Erläuterung, was in den letzten 2 Jahren im Hochtaunuskreis passiert ist.
Aktuelle Situation zwischen Dimb und den Behörden (Vorschläge der IG-Taunus liegen seit September 2011 bei den Behörden, Untere Naturschutzbehörde, Forstamt Königstein und Naturpark Hochtaunus), kein nennenswertes Feedback seither erhalten, keine Einladung zum runden Tisch, alle beteiligten verweisen auf die Vorbereitungen des Naturpark Hochtaunus, stattdessen Pressetermin mit Ministerin Puttrich am Feldberg, wo Biker als Naturschädiger dargestellt werden.
Vorstellung der erstellten Flyer- und Aktionskonzepte anlässlich der geplanten Gesetzesnovellierung.
Aufgabenverteilung für verschiedene Aktionen.
 
    10.06.2012: Teilnahme am Oberurseler Bike Marathon mit DIMB-Zelt.


----------



## Paul_FfM (6. Mai 2012)

Marko S schrieb:


> http://dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=551&Itemid=197
> 
> Also ich kann da nichts von Sperrungen lesen und ein Kanalisierung hat auch nichts mit sperren von Trails oder Wegen gemein.
> Ich kann mich auch nicht entsinnen das bei einer Sitzung der DIMB solche Anmerkungen gemacht wurden.
> ...



Ich zitier mal aus der Erklärung:

"Robert Lehner von der DIMB Interessengemeinschaft (IG) Taunus: Die Feldberg-Region ist tatsächlich durch den Nutzerdruck aller Art sehr stark belastet. Das Problem ist nur durch funktionierende Besucherlenkung zu lösen. Jedoch nur ein qualitativ hochwertiges Streckenangebot an die Biker ist hierzu geeignet. "

Und dass in der aktuellen Diskussion eine Besucherlenkung ohne Verbote funktionieren wird glaube ich nicht. 

P.


----------



## Asrael (6. Mai 2012)

Doch und zwar durch speziell für Mountainbiker angelegte und ausgewiesene Strecken. Stichwort Bikepark Taunus.


----------



## Paul_FfM (6. Mai 2012)

Asrael schrieb:


> Doch und zwar durch speziell für Mountainbiker angelegte und ausgewiesene Strecken. Stichwort Bikepark Taunus.



Wer glaubt, dass solche speziell angelegten Strecken nicht mit einem Verbot, auf anderen Wegen zu fahren einhergeht ist, in meinen Augen naiv. Am Ende gibt's dann keine spezielle Strecken und ein Verbot.

P.


----------



## Marko S (6. Mai 2012)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Ich zitier mal aus der Erklärung:
> 
> Und dass in der aktuellen Diskussion eine Besucherlenkung ohne Verbote funktionieren wird glaube ich nicht.
> 
> P.





> Wer glaubt, dass solche speziell angelegten Strecken nicht mit einem Verbot, auf anderen Wegen zu fahren einhergeht ist, in meinen Augen naiv. Am Ende gibt's dann keine spezielle Strecken und ein Verbot.



Ich glaube nicht das dass unser derzeitiges Problem ist.
Sollte der Referentenentwurf zum Hessischen Forstgesetz (Zukünftig Hessisches Waldgesetz) zur Abstimmung kommen
und die bereits erwähnten Einschränkungen beinhalten erübrigen sich solche Diskusionen.
Genau darauf sollten wir uns konzentrieren,  dass machen im Übrigen alle anderen Beteiligten auch.
Keiner will derzeit über ein ausgewiesenes Streckennetz zur Besucherlenkung reden.
Ist doch auch ganz logisch, kommen die Einschränkungen sind wir in einer denkbar ungünstigen Position.
Noch viel schlechter könnten dann Kommerzielle Anbieter  und Vereine dran sein (z.B. Go Crazy oder der MTBC Wehrheim),
die müssen sich dann überlegen ob sie überhaupt noch offiziell Touren anbieten können ohne mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt zu geraten.
Wer will schon ausschließlich auf den breiten Waldautobahnen fahren.

Auch wenn ich mich jetzt wiederhole, es ist an jedem Einzelnen sich für sein Hobby zu engagieren.
Gerade zum Thema Hessisches Forstgesetz sollte jeder mal den Arsch hochbekommen und sich bei zukünftigen  Aktionen beteiligen.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (7. Mai 2012)

Hat heute morgen (6-7 Uhr) jemand FFH gehört? 
Mir wurde gerade von diversen Arbeitskollegen berichtet, dass ich heute im Radio war... (weiß ich nix von). Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es um das Thema MTB im Wald ging ?!!? 
Ich hatte Ende März mit FFH mal bzgl. der Strecke in Wiesbaden in Interview, ggf. hat man das mit eingebaut. 
Werde man versuchen an einen Mitschnitt zu kommen.


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2012)

yep. da gab es einen kurzen bericht über den geplanten bike-park in wiesbaden ...


----------



## MissQuax (7. Mai 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Hat heute morgen (6-7 Uhr) jemand FFH gehört?
> Mir wurde gerade von diversen Arbeitskollegen berichtet, dass ich heute im Radio war... (weiß ich nix von). Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es um das Thema MTB im Wald ging ?!!?
> Ich hatte Ende März mit FFH mal bzgl. der Strecke in Wiesbaden in Interview, ggf. hat man das mit eingebaut.
> Werde man versuchen an einen Mitschnitt zu kommen.



Ja, war leider sehr tendenziös - vor den Infos zur Strecke, hat der Moderator gemeint, daß die *MTBer kreuz und quer durch den Wald fahren und man sich kaum vorstellen könne, was das für Schäden anrichtet*!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. Mai 2012)

haha, bike-park ist gut.... kleine, legale strecke trifft es eher. nix lift, nix massenveranstaltung.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (7. Mai 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Ja, war leider sehr tendenziös - vor den Infos zur Strecke, hat der Moderator gemeint, daß die *MTBer kreuz und quer durch den Wald fahren und man sich kaum vorstellen könne, was das für Schäden anrichtet*!



Tssss. Ohne Worte. Die peilen es einfach nicht. Wobei denen wahrscheinlich gar nicht klar ist, was sie damit sagen. Ist vermutlich kein böser Wille. Nur einfach aufreißerisch.

Aber danke für die Info. 
Bikepark ist auch geil.


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2012)

meinen "bike-park" bitte nicht überbewerten. habs nur so am rande mit einem ohr mitbekommen. ein mitschnitt hier online gestellt wäre sicher am besten. hab auf der ffh-seite aber nix finden können, muß man wahrscheinlich direkt anfordern ... und dann ist es sicher fraglich, ob man das einfach so online stellen darf ...


----------



## Bodenprobe (22. Mai 2012)

Was bedeutet eigentlich 1, 2 oder 3 Meter? Wie misst man das? Was ist ein Weg und was ist keiner?

Viele "Wege" sind mal 3m, zwischendurch aber auch mal nur 2, 1, 0,5m breit. Was mache ich wenn der Weg zwischendrin schmaler als erlaubt wird? Muss ich mich in Luft auflösen? Zurückfahren/schieben? Karten geben diese Infos nicht her. Und wenn der Weg bei der Einfahrt 3m breit war....?

Muss ich einen Zollstock mitnehmen, ansonsten schätze ich den Weg evtl. 20cm zu breit ein und fahre illegal?!
Und wie messe ich? Die Breite eines Hohlweges z.B.? Oberkante-Oberkante? Den Radius mit einem Metermaß? 

Was ist denn überhaupt ein Weg? Alles was auf Landkarten steht? Es gibt "hunderte" Wege auf offiziellen Karten die seit Jahren nicht mehr genutzt werden und entweder gar nicht mehr sichtbar sind oder schon recht zugewachsen aber befahrbar sind? Darf ich da?

Kann ich Karten vertrauen, dass dieser oder jener Weg offiziell ist, oder kann mir jemand vorwerfen, dass ich eine nicht aktuelle Karte verwendet habe.

Was ist mit einem Weg der von seiner Topographie 4m breit ist, aber vollkommen mit Gras bewachsen ist, in dem eine 50cm breite Tret- /Fahrspur ersichtlich ist? Auf meiner Kart iste er jedenfalls eingezeichnet.

Nur einige Beispiele die jeder kennt bzw. nachvollziehen kann, und die den ganzen Schwachsinn später in der praktischen Umsetzung deutlich machen.

Welche "Kenntnisse", "Sorgfaltspflicht" oder "Ermessenssicherheit" kann/wird ein Richter bei diesen unklaren Situationen anlegen, von mir verlangen?
Wird er verlangen, dass ich genau 3,0m mit dem richtigen Verfahren gemessen habe (wohl kaum)? Oder reicht ihm "sah wie ungefähr 3m aus" aus? Wird er verlangen, bei Wegverengungen umzukehren oder akzeptiert er  dann ein "durchfahren" usw. usw.

Schwachsinn das Ganze! Hessen macht gerade das, was andere vor 15 Jahren begonnen haben und mittlerweile gern wieder los wären....

...


----------



## Bodenprobe (23. Mai 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> *...MTBer kreuz und quer durch den Wald fahren und man sich kaum vorstellen könne, was das für Schäden anrichtet*!



...was für Schäden sie anrichten?!

Ich sehe nur welche Schäden die Forstmaschinen anrichten, wenn sie in ein Waldstück eingefallen sind...jeder hat die Bilder vor Augen, wenn der lauschige naturbelassene Lieblingstrail plötzlich zur 5m breiten Schlammwüste "naturgeschützt" wurde.


----------



## Tilman (23. Mai 2012)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> ...was für Schäden sie anrichten?!
> 
> Ich sehe nur welche Schäden die Forstmaschinen anrichten, wenn sie in ein Waldstück eingefallen sind...jeder hat die Bilder vor Augen, wenn der lauschige naturbelassene Lieblingstrail plötzlich zur 5m breiten Schlammwüste "naturgeschützt" wurde.



Der Vergleich mit dem Forst hinkt immer. Zum einen muß man sich als Biker nicht mit Leuten vergleichen, denen man einen gewissen Grad an Vandalismus im Wald zuschreibt. Aber zum anderen muß der Forst  ja irgendwie an das Holz 'rankommen, das im Wald nun mal geerntet wird, wenn es hiebreif ist. Auch ein Acker sieht nach der Kartoffelernte ggf. reichlich mitgenommen aus. Gleiches gilt für den Anbau schnellwachsender Baumarten (z.B. Hybridpappel) im Kurzumtrieb für die Energieholz-Gewinnung.

Wenn Leute bereit sind. Mehrkosten für Rückepferde zu bezahlen (die sind immer noch am waldboden-verträglichsten) und die Mehrkosten für die Trennung von Arbeitsgängen zu übernehmen, die inzwischen manche Harvester vor Ort in einem Arbeitsgang erledigen, bliebe der Preis gleich. Das wäre aber nicht der Fall, weil die Finanziers ausblieben. Da es auf dem Holzmarkt Konkurrenz gibt, es sei denn, ein Orkan würde wieder einmal für Billigholz sorgen, ist das alles ein nicht so einfach zu lösendes Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (23. Mai 2012)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Was bedeutet eigentlich 1, 2 oder 3 Meter? Wie misst man das? Was ist ein Weg und was ist keiner? (....)



Genau die vielen Fragen habe ich mal vor einigen Jahren an das zuständige Ministerium in Stuttgart gerichtet mit dem Hinweis, ich wolle im Ländle fahrradfahren und nicht in rechtliche Konflikte geraten.

Die Antwort war, wie eigentlich nicht anders zu erwarten, von forstfachlicher und rechtlicher Hilflosigkeit gekennzeichnet. Bei der Wegebreitenregelung gelte Augenmaß und man wünsche mir einen schönen Aufenthalt in B-W.

Wenn man überlegt, daß hier immerhin die Benutzung von Privateigentum in Ausführung des Art. 14 GG hinsichtlich einer dem Bestimmtheitsgebot genügend nachvollziehbaren Situation (Biken ist zu dulden, ja oder nein) betroffen ist, muß man sich fragen, ob sich nicht auch und gerade die Waldbesitzer von Amts wegen gefoppt vorkommen müssen. Denn sie müßten, wenn sie auf einem Weg keine Biker dulden wollten, aus ihrer Sicht (Augenmaß) von einem zu schmalen Weg ausgehen, der aber ggf. aus Biker-Sicht (Augenmaß dto.) ausreichend breit ist. Die Krönung wäre es dann, wenn sich zu dieser eigentumsrechtlichen Sache noch der Staatsforst gesellte, um aus alledem eine öffentlich rechtliche Ordnungswidrigkeit  zu machen und den betroffenen Biker zur Kasse zu bitten. 

Die Richter, die sich dann im B-W im fortgeschrittenen Rechtsstreit mit so etwas befassen sollten, müssen sich aus beschriebenem (Hinter-)Grund genauso bekloppt vorkommen, wie diejenigen Richter, die in Hessen künftig ggf. KFZ-Probefahrten auf rechtsstreitrelevanten Waldwegen veranstalten lassen werden, um die Befahrbarkeit mit zweispurigen Fahrzeugen praxisnah und gebotenermaßen einzelfallbezogen zu beurteilen......


----------



## HelmutK (23. Mai 2012)

Was das Messen der Wegbreite angeht, so setze ich auf eine Fortsetzung des Trends zu breiteren Lenkern 

Aber was Ihr in der Diskussion mit Politik und Verwaltung sehr wohl anbringen sollte sind folgende Hinweise:

Das Bundesland Hessen behandelt in seiner Verfassung Sport als Grundrecht. Im ersten Hauptteil der Hessischen Verfassung, der die Überschrift "Die Rechte des Menschen" trägt, findet sich in Artikel 62a folgende wichtige Verpflichtung:

_Der Sport genießt den Schutz und die Pflege des Staates, der Gemeinden und Gemeindeverbände._

Daran kann und sollte man seine Volksvertreter ruhig ab und zu erinnern, wenn sie Rechte von Mountainbikern einschränken wollen. Und man darf sie ruhig auch einmal fragen, was sie denn für das Mountainbiken schon so alles getan haben oder noch tun wollen ;-)

Und last but not least man sollte auch mal auf folgende Passagen im Bundesnaturschutzgesetz hinweisen:

_Zur dauerhaften Sicherung der Vielfalt, Eigenart und Schönheit sowie des Erholungswertes von Natur und Landschaft sind insbesondere

...
2. zum Zweck der Erholung in der freien Landschaft nach ihrer Beschaffenheit und Lage geeignete Flächen vor allem im besiedelten und siedlungsnahen Bereich zu schützen und zugänglich zu machen

Der Bund, die Länder und sonstige juristische Personen des öffentlichen Rechts stellen in ihrem Eigentum oder Besitz stehende Grundstücke, die sich nach ihrer natürlichen Beschaffenheit für die Erholung derBevölkerung eignen oder den Zugang der Allgemeinheit zu solchen Grundstücken ermöglichen oder erleichtern, in angemessenem Umfang für die Erholung bereit, soweit dies mit einer nachhaltigen Nutzung und den sonstigen Zielen von Naturschutz und Landschaftspflege vereinbar ist und eine öffentliche Zweckbindung dem nicht entgegensteht._

Auch hier kann und sollte man fragen, was denn zur Verwirklichung dieses Auftrages getan wird.


----------



## Bodenprobe (23. Mai 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit dem Forst hinkt immer. Zum einen muß man sich als Biker nicht mit Leuten vergleichen, denen man einen gewissen Grad an Vandalismus im Wald zuschreibt. Aber zum anderen muß der Forst  ja irgendwie an das Holz 'rankommen, das im Wald nun mal geerntet wird, wenn es hiebreif ist. Auch ein Acker sieht nach der Kartoffelernte ggf. reichlich mitgenommen aus. Gleiches gilt für den Anbau schnellwachsender Baumarten (z.B. Hybridpappel) im Kurzumtrieb für die Energieholz-Gewinnung.
> 
> Wenn Leute bereit sind. Mehrkosten für Rückepferde zu bezahlen (die sind immer noch am waldboden-verträglichsten) und die Mehrkosten für die Trennung von Arbeitsgängen zu übernehmen, die inzwischen manche Harvester vor Ort in einem Arbeitsgang erledigen, bliebe der Preis gleich. Das wäre aber nicht der Fall, weil die Finanziers ausblieben. Da es auf dem Holzmarkt Konkurrenz gibt, es sei denn, ein Orkan würde wieder einmal für Billigholz sorgen, ist das alles ein nicht so einfach zu lösendes Problem.



Ja,absolut richtig!

Ich habe auch nichts gegen die Forstwirtschaft und auch nichts gegen den "Einschlag der Maschinen" das gehört für mich zu einer urbanisierten Naturlandschaft dazu.
Ich möchte mich nur gegen die "ach so umweltschädigigenden Biker" verwehren, die in der Summe Ihrer Spuren, selbst wenn man sie für 100 Jahre alle nebeneinander legen würde, weniger Umweltbelastung produzieren, als ein einziger Einschlag der Forstwirtschaft in einem einzigen mickerigen Waldstückchen. Mir geht es um die Relativierung vor diesem Hintergrund und darum, die Umweltargumente der Ämter und sonstiger unklar argumentierender Interessengruppen ad absurdum zu führen.

Diese sinnbefreite Argumentation bezüglich des Naturschutzes ist schließlich eines der formalen Haupteinfallstore der Befürworter, nämlich die Aushebelung des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes:"...*soweit dies mit *einer nachhaltigen Nutzung und den sonstigen Zielen von *Naturschutz und Landschaftspflege vereinbar ist*"

Ich fand auf Youtube ein Interview mit einem Forstamtsleiter, der als weitere Begründung für die Sperrung, neben dem Umweltschutz, "Beinaheunfälle" heranzog. Da hätte ich Bedenken, ob es überhaupt ansatzweise solche Situationen gegeben hat, und wenn, ob es wirklich Beinaheunfälle waren, oder Einbildungen von gehbehinderten übergewichtigen Möchtegernwanderern, die ob ihrer Bewegungsunfähigkeit Angst bekommen haben, weil in 20m Entfernung ein Biker ihren Weg gekreuzt hat. Beinahetatbestände sind immer gut für formale Rchtsakte...hab ich doch glatt die Tage meinen Führerschein verloren, weil ich *beinahe* zu schnell gefahren bin. Der Vergleich hinkt, ich weiß! 

Tja, wie verhält man sich, wenn eine niveaulose Debatte zu niveaulosen Ergebnissen führt? Passt man sich dann nach unten an? Ich hätte dann schon einige Ideen...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (23. Mai 2012)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Tja, wie verhält man sich, wenn eine niveaulose Debatte zu niveaulosen Ergebnissen führt? Passt man sich dann nach unten an? Ich hätte dann schon einige Ideen...



Lieber nicht - "diskutiere nie mit einem Idioten: Erst zieht er Dich auf sein Niveau herunter, dann schlägt er Dich mich seiner Erfahrung"

Aber Du schilderst genau die Situation wie sie ist. Der Waldschutz kann nur vorgeschoben sein, wenn man sich den aktuellen Zustand des Waldes während der "Erntezeit" anschaut. Ich bin auch ratlos wie man dieser sinnlosen Argumentation der "Naturschützer" gegen den Biker entgegentreten kann. Sachlich ist die Situation sowas von eindeutig, wenn man sich die Folgen betrachtet, aber offensichtlich ist keiner an einer sachlichen Argumentation interessiert. Kann man nicht irgendwo ein Bilderthema "Waldschäden durch Maschineneinsatz" machen. Diese Sammlung sollte innerhalb kürzester Zeit alles in dieser Richtung verstummen lassen, selbst WENN der "übergewichtige bewegungsunfähige Wandersmann" eine Sammlung von MTB-Schäden auf den Tisch legen würde.


----------



## Bodenprobe (23. Mai 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Lieber nicht - "diskutiere nie mit einem Idioten: Erst zieht er Dich auf sein Niveau herunter, dann schlägt er Dich mich seiner Erfahrung"
> 
> Aber Du schilderst genau die Situation wie sie ist. Der Waldschutz kann nur vorgeschoben sein, wenn man sich den aktuellen Zustand des Waldes während der "Erntezeit" anschaut. Ich bin auch ratlos wie man dieser sinnlosen Argumentation der "Naturschützer" gegen den Biker entgegentreten kann. Sachlich ist die Situation sowas von eindeutig, wenn man sich die Folgen betrachtet, aber offensichtlich ist keiner an einer sachlichen Argumentation interessiert. Kann man nicht irgendwo ein Bilderthema "Waldschäden durch Maschineneinsatz" machen. Diese Sammlung sollte innerhalb kürzester Zeit alles in dieser Richtung verstummen lassen, selbst WENN der "übergewichtige bewegungsunfähige Wandersmann" eine Sammlung von MTB-Schäden auf den Tisch legen würde.



An diskutieren dachte ich auch weniger, da hast Du nämlich Recht, mit dieser Couleur von Vertretern zu diskutieren, ist sinnlos.

Ich dachte eher an ein 52er Kettenblatt, an die dann noch erlaubten Waldautobahnen, an Geschwindigkeit, an 2m Abstand zu Wanderern...auf riesigen breiten Schotterwegen kann man doch auch richtig schnell fahren, da ist dann ja auch genug Platz zu anderen Waldnutzern, da kann man dann auch mit 70 perfekt aneinander vorbeiheizen, der Abstand ist bei dieser Art von Wegen ja schließlich gegeben, denn muß ich aus Freundlichkeit und genossener Erziehung abbremsen? Niveauangleichung nach unten vorausgesetzt,  kann ich doch auch voll durchziehen.....Prost Mahlzeit. 
Bringt nur alles nichts...reine destruktive Ableitung. 

An eine vergleichende Bilddokumentation dachte ich auch schon. Aber wenn Menschen einfach nur "wollen" sind sie mit Argumenten nicht zu bewegen. Ist bei meiner 6 jährigen Tochter auch so: Wenn die was will, dann helfen keine Argumente, dann WILL sie, Punkt!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (23. Mai 2012)

ohne Deiner Tochter zu nahe treten zu wollen  Aber das Niveau der "anderen Partei" ist demnach argumentatorisch auf dem Level 6-jährig...und nun? Bilder sammel ich trotzdem mal...hab ja mehr als reichlich Anschauungsmaterial direkt vor der Haustür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (24. Mai 2012)

Hier ein kurzer Bericht von Thomas zum Treffen mit dem Staatssekretär im Hessischen Landtag an 08.05.2012
Alles weitere hier->




> _Hallo, liebe Freunde des hessischen Radsports!
> 
> Leider bleibt die Landesregierung uneinsichtig. Wie den Medien Ende  April zu entnehmen war, hat die Ministerin Puttrich beim Ortstermin am  Feldberg erklärt, das Mountainbiken in Hessen mit dem neuen Gesetz  regulieren zu wollen. Über den Landtagsabgeordneten im Bereich von  Robert Lehner, ist es uns gelungen, einen Gesprächstermin mit  Staatssekretär Weinmeister, dem 2. Mann im Ministerium, zu bekommen.  Dazu findet Ihr im Anhang ein ausführliches Protokoll.
> 
> ...


----------



## powderJO (24. Mai 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ohne Deiner Tochter zu nahe treten zu wollen  Aber das Niveau der "anderen Partei" ist demnach argumentatorisch auf dem Level 6-jährig...und nun? Bilder sammel ich trotzdem mal...hab ja mehr als reichlich Anschauungsmaterial direkt vor der Haustür



auch wegen der bilder: schau mal unbedingt in den open-trails-thread zum thema. da gibt es eine gute idee dazu (irgendwo auf den letzten 3, 4 seiten) und die dimb wird die bilder eventuell schnell gebrauchen können. würde auch selbst welche schießen, aber meine kamera liefert leide keine qualität, die man drucken kann...


----------



## Bodenprobe (25. Mai 2012)

Welche Rolle spielt eigentlich der BDR bei dem ganzen, fast 20 Jahre alten Schlamassel?

Der ist riesig, etabliert, entsprechend national und international vernetzt, könnte also ein machtpolitisches Schwergewicht in den Ring werfen, dass über die insgesamt beschauliche Macht eines Forstamtes oder einer Landesministerin hinausgeht?

Oder ist das jetzt völlig daneben gedacht?



Noch etwas ganz Anderes: Die Bezeichnung DIMB ist insgesamt ungünstig. "Interessengemeinschaften" sind nette Zusammenschlüsse für Hobby und Freizeit. Professionelle Lobbyarbeit wird von "Verbänden" gemacht. Ein banales Label führt schon zu einer subtilen Wirkung bei den Menschen. Insbesondere bei Dogmatikern, Journalisten, Politikern und Behörden. Gaaanz gaaanz unterschwellig erfolgt bei Vielen eine entsprechende Einordnung. Also benennt Euch um in VDMB-->Verband Deutscher Mountainbiker oder noch besser gleich BDMB--> Bundesverband Deutscher Mountainbiker...Logo ist gut, kann bleiben.

Wen ein Bundesverband zu einem Pressetermin vor Ort zur vergleichenden Betrachtung der Spuren durch Mountainbiker und Harvester einlädt kommt das "etwas" besser rüber als wenn das eine Interessengemeinschaft tut.

Beispiele:

- Bundesverband der Deutschen Banken
- Bundesverband öffentlicher Banken Deutschlands
- Verband der Chemischen Industrie
- Verband der Automobilindustrie
- Deutscher Leichtathletik-Verband
- Hessischer Fussball Verband
- usw. usw. Heilpraktiker, Ärzte, name it....
Älter Interessenvertretungen im Sportbereich nennen sich heute noch Bund. Der frühere Bund ist der heutige Verband hinsichtlich der Wirkung. ;-)
Z.B. Bund Deutscher Radfahrer, Deutscher Fußball-Bund

Bitte jetzt nicht lachen! So´n "Quatsch" ist bei Lobbytätigkeiten jeglicher Art kaum zu unterschätzen!! Und wenn jemand jetzt sagt: "Aber wir sind doch eine Interessenvertretung der Freizeit!"......Ja sicher, aber das hindert ja nicht daran ein wenig so zu tun als ob, und ebenso aufzutreten, es kostet schließlich nichts! Und es wird wirken. 

Das Gesetz wird des allerdings nicht verhindern (hätte es auch nie)...das ist leider nicht mehr zu verhindern.

Alles weitere wird sich in der Anwendungspraxis zeigen.


----------



## Franz Ferdinand (26. Mai 2012)

@ Bodenprobe
Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt über eine schnelle Namensänderung nachzudenken ist mir Abstand das genialste was wir machen könnten! 
Außerdem steht das 'I' für Initiative und nicht Interessengemeinschaft....


----------



## Bodenprobe (26. Mai 2012)

Franz Ferdinand schrieb:


> @ Bodenprobe
> Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt über eine schnelle Namensänderung nachzudenken ist mir Abstand das genialste was wir machen könnten!
> Außerdem steht das 'I' für Initiative und nicht Interessengemeinschaft....



Ob Initiative oder Interessengemeinschaft ist in diesem Zusammenhang unerheblich, kommt auf´s selbe raus! ;-)

Das Thema Namensgebung bezieht sich nicht auf den jetzigen Zeitpunkt und auch nicht auf das aktuelle "Großprojekt". Das ist eher ein strategischer Ansatz. 

Meine Aussage bezüglich des "Pressetermins als BDMB" war eine "hätte, wäre, wenn" Aussage...also faktisch für´s nächste Großprojekt. ;-)


Aber zum eigentlichen Thema zurück:
Mir fallen in der letzten Zeit sehr viele (ungewöhnlich viele?) forstwirtschaftliche Markierungen an den Bäumen auf. Diese aufgesprühten meist Roten in unterschiedlicher Zeichengebung. Ich habe sie bisher als "Fällmarkierungen" interpretiert.
Heute habe ich, inspiriert durch Markierungen an zwei, am Beginn eines Weges gegenüberstehender Bäumen gedacht, ob das evtl. bereits systematische potentiellen Sperrmarkierungen sind?
Denn Plan der Forstbehörden ist es ja wohl, die zukünftig verbotenen Wege auch physisch zu blockieren.
Ist das neurotisch, oder im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten?

Als ich eben so vor mich hin geradelt bin, fiel mir gleich auch noch ein Zitat von Frau P. aus einem der verlinkten Video dieses Therads ein; sinngemäß: "Und wir möchten auch keine Verbote aussprechen, das wäre negativ. Wir wollen positiv sein und möchten aus diesem Grunde eine Positivliste der befahrbaren Wege erstellen..."
Das ist so dermaßen zynisch!! Denn eine Positivliste ist für uns Biker eindeutig der worst case, also hinsichtlich der Wirkung eine Negativliste.
Denn das bedeutet, dass alles was nicht ausdrücklich erlaubt ist, verboten ist. Eine Negativliste würde dagegen bedeuten, dass alles, was nicht verboten ist, erlaubt wäre; das würde drastisch mehr Freiraum für uns bedeuten. Natürlich, die Behörden sich auch nicht doof. ich bekomme nur das kotzen, dass Frau P. das als positiv verkauft, und die Journalisten es auch  genau so geschluckt haben werden. Na ja, sowas muß man als Politiker schließlich beherrschen. ;-)

Wenn Sie Jungs vom Forstamt eine aus ihrem Blickwinkel gut gemachte "Positivliste" erstellen, können wir ganz schön loosen. Denn mit wenigen strategisch gut positionierten Sperrungen kann man ganze Gebiete von der spassigen Befahrbarkeit abschneiden...riesige Umgehung auf Schotterwegenmit Höhenmeterverlust und -wiederaufholung, wo man ansonsten ein paar hundert Meter auf der Höhenlinie in schöner Umgebung hätte fahren können.

Rrrrr, das Thema stößt mir immer übler auf. Na ja, die Zeit, wo man sich beim Fahren Gedanken machen muss, wie man sich dem ganzen stellt, rückt ja auch näher.


----------



## theobviousfaker (1. Juni 2012)

Wenn du rote Markierungen im Wald entdeckst, nehm die Kamera mit! Ich habe letztes Jahr beobachten können wie plötzlich auf einem der schönsten Trails im Taunus (hinauf zum Lindenberg) überall rote Markierungen links und rechts des Weges auftauchten. Ein paar Monate später hat der Harvester den Trail vernichtet, nachhaltig bis heute. Sieht aus als wären ein paar Panzer durchgerollt. 
Ich war leider zu blöde, dass zu dokumentieren. Das wäre ein Paradebeispiel, weil man auf dem geraden Trail auf einem Foto die Zerstörung gleich auf hunderte Meter sehen würde.


----------



## Feldbergtour (1. Juni 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Was das Messen der Wegbreite angeht, so setze ich auf eine Fortsetzung des Trends zu breiteren Lenkern
> 
> Aber was Ihr in der Diskussion mit Politik und Verwaltung sehr wohl anbringen sollte sind folgende Hinweise:
> 
> ...


 
 Stimme HelmutK zu. @DIMB: Das sind mE sehr hilfreiche Fundstellen. Vermutlich kennt ihr die schon und habt Sie bereits vorgetragen, dennoch: ich denke, dass man die allen Beteiligten im Gesetzgebungsverfahren auch immer mal wieder aufs neue in Erinnerung rufen darf.


----------



## Asrael (1. Juni 2012)

Hi IBCler

Unter https://www.facebook.com/pages/Open-Trails-Kein-Bikeverbot-in-Hessen/193326687455649 findet ihr alle News der DIMB zur Novellierung des Hessischen Forstgesetzes und werdet über anstehende Aktionen und Petitionen informiert.

Wie ihr euch vorstellen könnt zählt hier jede Stimme, also bitte alle auf gefällt mir klicken und SPREAD THE WORD!


----------



## Feldbergtour (1. Juni 2012)

IG-Taunus schrieb:


> Hier ein kurzer Bericht von Thomas zum Treffen mit dem Staatssekretär im Hessischen Landtag an 08.05.2012
> Alles weitere hier->


 
Am 10.6. findet der Oberurseler Bike-Marathon mit MTBlern, Freunden und Bekannten statt. Dort sollten die Flyer vielleicht ebenfalls verteilt werden.


----------



## Marko S (1. Juni 2012)

Feldbergtour schrieb:


> Am 10.6. findet der Oberurseler Bike-Marathon mit MTBlern, Freunden und Bekannten statt. Dort sollten die Flyer vielleicht ebenfalls verteilt werden.



Bei der Veranstaltung ist die DIMB IG-Taunus mit einem Zelt vor Ort.
Wenn die Flyer bereits aus dem Druck sind dann werden die auch verteilt.

Die Jungs von Mountain Sports e.V. suchen noch Leute die bei der Veranstaltung helfen!
Ihr könnt euch einfach hier -> Melden.

Also bis zum 10.06.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (1. Juni 2012)

Asrael schrieb:


> Hi IBCler
> 
> Unter https://www.facebook.com/pages/Open-Trails-Kein-Bikeverbot-in-Hessen/193326687455649 findet ihr alle News der DIMB zur Novellierung des Hessischen Forstgesetzes und werdet über anstehende Aktionen und Petitionen informiert.
> 
> Wie ihr euch vorstellen könnt zählt hier jede Stimme, also bitte alle auf gefällt mir klicken und SPREAD THE WORD!




Ist Top die Seite, Danke 

Gruß
Marko


----------



## IG-Taunus (13. Juni 2012)

DIMB vor Ort






IG Taunus informiert Ã¼ber geplante GesetzesÃ¤nderung

âWas soll das denn? Das mÃ¼ssen wir unbedingt verhindern!â
So oder so Ã¤hnlich war die Reaktion der meisten Teilnehmer des Oberurseler Bikemarathons am vergangenen Sonntag auf die geplante hessenweite EinfÃ¼hrung einer Wegebreitenregelung fÃ¼r Biker.
Die IG Taunus nahm die Veranstaltung zum Anlass, um mit einem Infostand Ã¼ber die geplante GesetzesÃ¤nderung
und das damit drohende Bikeverbot in Hessen zu informieren sowie Mitstreiter fÃ¼r die kommenden Aktionen zu mobilisieren.
Neben dem Veranstalter des Oberurseler Bikemarathons, Mountain Sports e.V., der sich Ã¼ber knapp 600 Teilnehmer auf vier interessanten Strecken zwischen 25 und 68 km freute, war die Veranstaltung auch fÃ¼r die DIMB ein voller Erfolg.
Viele Biker nutzen die MÃ¶glichkeit des direkten Austauschs mit Vertretern der IG Taunus,
informierten sich Ã¼ber die aktuelle Gesetzeslage bzw. die drohenden VerÃ¤nderungen und sicherten der DIMB ihre UnterstÃ¼tzung z.B. im Rahmen der Online-Petition oder einer Biker-Demo zu.

Hier noch ein Bericht der Taunuszeitung ->

Die Flyer stehen auch online zum Download ->


Eure DIMB IG-Taunus


----------



## Bodenprobe (13. Juni 2012)

Leider findet sich in der Taunuszeitung auch folgendes fatale Zitat des DIMB:

"Den Mountainbikern wÃ¤re es am liebsten, in der Natur wÃ¼rden Routen fÃ¼r sie ausgewiesen, die nur von ihnen genutzt werden dÃ¼rfen â im Gegenzug wÃ¼rden sie sich dann von den Wegen fernhalten, auf denen FuÃgÃ¤nger unterwegs sind. "

Ich weiÃ nicht welchen Mountainbbikern das am liebsten wÃ¤re! Klar denkenden jedenfalls nicht!!!!
FÃ¼r alle auÃer Freeridern mit "Schanznotwendigkeit" wÃ¤re das der worst case!


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Juni 2012)

sieht nicht nach einem zitat aus, bzw. ist als solches nicht gekennzeichnet, könnte also auch spekulation des verfassers sein....


----------



## Marko S (13. Juni 2012)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Leider findet sich in der Taunuszeitung auch folgendes fatale Zitat des DIMB:
> 
> "Den Mountainbikern wäre es am liebsten, in der Natur würden Routen für sie ausgewiesen, die nur von ihnen genutzt werden dürfen  im Gegenzug würden sie sich dann von den Wegen fernhalten, auf denen Fußgänger unterwegs sind. "
> 
> ...



Das wurde so auch nicht von Seiten der DIMB IG-Taunus gesagt, die Taunuszeitung hat hier verschiedene Themen vermischt.
Das ganze zeigt doch wieder, dass manche Berichterstatter nur mit einem Ohr hinhören.


----------



## Bodenprobe (13. Juni 2012)

"Den Mountainbikern wÃ¤re es am liebsten, in der Natur wÃ¼rden Routen fÃ¼r sie ausgewiesen, die nur von ihnen genutzt werden dÃ¼rfen â im Gegenzug wÃ¼rden sie sich dann von den Wegen fernhalten, auf denen FuÃgÃ¤nger unterwegs sind.* "Das ist noch eine Aufgabe der Politik, da eine LÃ¶sung zu finden", so Windecker*."

Stimmt, das Zitat steht dahinter! Wunderbar aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen und in den Mund gelegt in dieser Zusammenstellung. Punktgenau auf die Ziele der Ãmter/Politik......Zufall??

Das ganze geht so was von schief....in 3 Monaten haben wie eine negative "Positivliste" der erlaubten Wege; so schnell haben wir noch nicht mal geguckt!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (13. Juni 2012)

dann kommt doch mal in die puschen und schreibt nicht nur hier! leserbriefe sind da durchaus wirksamer. für meine diversen kommentare wurde ich auch schon von der zeitung angerufen um mich noch ausführlicher äussern zu können und weil sie eben auch drucken wollten. aktivität zeigen ist die devise! (wobei man sagen muss: das war vor einiger zeit, als die ersten meldungen kamen. ich habe heute den oben zitierten artikel kommentiert und da ist noch gar nix passiert, der kommentar ist noch nicht mal aufgetaucht...)


----------



## powderJO (14. Juni 2012)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> dann kommt doch mal in die puschen und schreibt nicht nur hier! leserbriefe sind da durchaus wirksamer. für meine diversen kommentare wurde ich auch schon von der zeitung angerufen um mich noch ausführlicher äussern zu können und weil sie eben auch drucken wollten. aktivität zeigen ist die devise! (wobei man sagen muss: das war vor einiger zeit, als die ersten meldungen kamen. ich habe heute den oben zitierten artikel kommentiert und da ist noch gar nix passiert, der kommentar ist noch nicht mal aufgetaucht...)



dauert wohl. habe auch einen kommentar abgesendet, aber wird geprüft ...


kann nur jeden bitten: schreibt an die zeitungen, die abgeordnetetn etc - je mehr druck kommt, desto besser.


----------



## Lupo (14. Juni 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> dauert wohl. habe auch einen kommentar abgesendet, aber wird geprüft ....



das dauert aber....möglicherweise wird da zensiert anstatt geprüft. würde ja dazu passen

übrigens steht heute in der FAZ dass am freitag die puttrich wieder mal am informationszentrum an der hohemark präsent ist und am samstag ab 11 ist da tag der offenen tür. leider ist der artikel nicht online verfügbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (14. Juni 2012)

gegen zensur spricht aber, dass kein einziger kommentar da steht. vermutlich ist bei denen einer am pennen...

morgen hab ich leider keine zeit. irgendjemand muss ja die steuern erarbeiten, von denen die puttrich sich dann da hinstellen kann. ansonsten wäre das mal ein schöner termin zum stimmung machen gewesen...  kann einer von euch?


----------



## powderJO (18. Juni 2012)

Lupo schrieb:


> das dauert aber....möglicherweise wird da zensiert anstatt geprüft. würde ja dazu passen
> 
> übrigens steht heute in der FAZ dass am freitag die puttrich wieder mal am informationszentrum an der hohemark präsent ist und am samstag ab 11 ist da tag der offenen tür. leider ist der artikel nicht online verfügbar...



ein kommentar ist jetzt drin. wenn von euch welche fehlen - nochmal losschicken. nur hier im forum posten reicht nicht ...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. Juni 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> ein kommentar ist jetzt drin. wenn von euch welche fehlen - nochmal losschicken. nur hier im forum posten reicht nicht ...


meiner ist leider immer noch nicht drin. der war recht lang und ich habe ihn leider nirgendswo zwischengespeichert.... man sollte ja eigentlich erwarten können, das auf deren seite nix verloren geht. naja...


----------



## IG-Taunus (27. Juni 2012)

> Jetzt wirds ernst! Entgegen der  Aussagen des Herrn Staatssekretärs ist der Gesetzes-Entwurf doch schon  vor der Sommerpause zur Stellungnahme an die Verbände raus gegangen. Wir  sind dabei, den Entwurf samt Begründung durchzuarbeiten.
> 
> Soviel als erste Erkenntnis:
> 
> ...


Nachricht aus *"Änderung Forstgesetz Hessen"*, dann wird es jetzt tatsächlich ernst.


----------



## IG-Taunus (30. Juni 2012)

Der Entwurf zum neuen Hessisches Waldgesetz (HWaldG) ist Ãffentlich!

  [FONT="][SIZE=3]Die hessische Landesregierung mÃ¶chte das Radfahren in hessischen WÃ¤ldern durch das Landesparlament beschrÃ¤nken lassen.
Der Gesetzesentwurf sieht folgendes vor:[/SIZE][/FONT][SIZE=3]
[/SIZE]   [FONT="]Radfahrer sollen nur noch Wege befahren dÃ¼rfen, die fest sind und âvon nicht gelÃ¤ndegÃ¤ngigen, zweispurigen Kraftfahrzeugen ganzjÃ¤hrig befahren werden kÃ¶nnen" (siehe Â§ 15 Abs. 2).
Damit nicht genug, soll das gemeinsame Fahren von mehreren Personen ggfs. nicht mehr vom allgemeinen Betretungsrecht umfasst sein und bedarf der Genehmigung des EigentÃ¼mers (siehe Â§ 15 Abs. 4).
Dies alles kommt einem umfassenden und aus unserer Sicht rechtlich nicht haltbaren Bikeverbot gleich![/FONT]
   [FONT="][SIZE=3]Der Gesetzesentwurf sieht fÃ¼r VerstÃ¶Ãe gegen das Betretungsrecht BuÃgelder bis zu 100.000 Euro vor (siehe Â§ 28)!
DarÃ¼ber hinaus soll sogar ggfs. das Bike eingezogen werden dÃ¼rfen, mit dem ein âfalscher" Weg befahren wurde (siehe Â§ 29).[/SIZE][/FONT][SIZE=3]
[/SIZE]   [COLOR=RoyalBlue][URL="http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/gesetzesnovelle-in-hessen"]Alles weitere hier[/URL][/COLOR]

 Folgender Absatz soll das betreten des Waldes regeln (Auszug aus dem Entwurf zum Hessisches Waldgesetz (HWaldG)
 _Â§ 15 
Betreten des Waldes, Reiten und Fahren _ _
(1) Jeder darf Wald zum Zwecke der Erholung nach den MaÃgaben von Â§ 14 Abs. 1 Satz 3 und 4 des Bundeswaldgesetzes und der nachfolgenden AbsÃ¤tze 2 bis 4 betreten.  _ _
(2) Dem Betreten gleichgestellt sind das _ _
1. Radfahren, _ _
2. Fahren mit Kutschen und KrankenfahrstÃ¼hlen sowie _ _
3. Reiten  _ _
auf festen Waldwegen und auf StraÃen im Wald.
Feste Waldwege sind befestigte oder naturfeste Wege, *die von nicht gelÃ¤ndegÃ¤ngigen, zweispurigen Kraftfahrzeugen ganzjÃ¤hrig befahren werden kÃ¶nnen*._ 

 Entwurf zum Hessisches Waldgesetz (HWaldG)

 Das sind leider keine guten Nachrichten fÃ¼r Radfahrer.
 Jetzt gilt es gegen so unsinnige GesetzentwÃ¼rfe vorzugehen und hier ist jeder Einzelne gefragt, sich bei verschiedenen Aktionen zu beteiligen.

 Alles weitere unter DIMB Open Trails Hessen
IBC Forum Ãnderung Forstgesetz Hessen
 oder unter Facebook Open Trails kein Bikeverbot in Hessen 

Open Trails 
Dimb IG Taunus[FONT="]

[/FONT]


----------



## Feldbergtour (30. Juni 2012)

Unglaublich! Der Entwurf ist ein Affront gegen alle Mountainbike-Fahrer. Unsere Interessen werden mit den Füßen getreten. Jetzt ist ganz klar jeder einzelne von uns aktiv gefordert. Jeder einzelne kann und sollte etwas unternehmen, sonst ist es vielleicht bald zu spät und das Mountainbikefahren in der Form wie wir es kennen in Hessen Geschichte. Jetzter einzelne kann und sollte mit den vom DIMB gesammelten völlig berechtigten Argumenten E-Mails an die Abgeordneten und die Presse. Ich werde das jedenfalls auch tun. @DIMB: vielleicht könnt Ihr einen E-Mail Entwurf auf eurer Facebook Seite einstellen. Die Mail Adressen sollte jeder einzelne Wählen um einen möglichst breiten Adressatenkreis zu erreichen. Wir brauchen auch vernünftige öffentliche Aktionen. Die Montagsdemos am Flughafen gegen Fluglärm wirken zum Beispiel. Die Uhr tickt für oder gegen den Gesetzesentwurf. Streut die Info auch mündlich und mobilisiert Vertreter unserer Interessen so schnell und so zahlreich wie möglich, d.h. Indem Ihr mit Leuten aus Vereine sprecht, in denen ihr seid, mit der Presse, mit Leuten auf Parteien-Stammtischen, mit Leuten in Bikeshops, bei Bike-Magazinen deutschlandweit, mit Restaurant- und Hüttenbetreibern in hessischen Wäldern, zB Fuchstanz, Herzberg, Saalburg, Feldbergrestaurant. Und redet mit Leuten die ihr im Wald trefft, in der Schule, an der Uni, im Beruf und privat. Es gibt viele vernünftige Wähler auch unter nicht-bikern, die sich gegen derart dreiste, untaugliche und unberechtigte Einschränkungen von Freiheitsrechten in Deutschland auflehnen. Bitte macht mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hottube (1. Juli 2012)

Das sind also die Maßnahmen, nachvollziehen kann ich diese anhand des Bildes dass ich vom Taunus und seinen Besuchen habe nicht!

Wo ist die Herleitung, bzw. die Begründung der Notwendigkeit für diese Gesetzesvorlage? 



"le ta se moi" sagte er und ritt zur Jagd in den Wald


----------



## IG-Taunus (1. Juli 2012)

hottube schrieb:


> Das sind also die Maßnahmen, nachvollziehen kann ich diese anhand des Bildes dass ich vom Taunus und seinen Besuchen habe nicht!
> 
> Wo ist die Herleitung, bzw. die Begründung der Notwendigkeit für diese Gesetzesvorlage?
> 
> ...



   Die Begründung für die Einschränkungen des Radfahrens im Wald wird auf Seite 30 gegeben und ist einfach nur lächerlich.

_Radfahren soll weiterhin auf festen Waldwegen zulässig sein, der Begriff des festen_
_Waldweges wird jedoch präzisiert. Dies ist geboten, weil namentlich Mountainbiking_
*abseits*_ der Wege in den nahe den Ballungsräumen gelegenen Mittelgebirgslagen_
_inzwischen häufig sowohl waldökologisch als auch im Hinblick auf die Sicherheit_
_anderer Waldbesucher problematische Ausprägungen angenommen hat und einer_
_effektiveren Steuerungsmöglichkeit bedarf._

      Die meisten Radfahrer fahren nicht abseits von Wegen und das Radfahren abseits der Wege ist auch nach heutigem Recht nicht zulässig.
  Die Behörden haben also auch heute bereits die Möglichkeit hiergegen vorzugehen, machen es aber nicht.
Sie brauchen ja eine Begründung um die Radfahrer aus dem Wald zubekommen, wir sind halt der Staatsfeind Nr. 1 

Open Trails 

Marko
DIMB IG Taunus
[FONT="]
[/FONT]


----------



## hottube (1. Juli 2012)

Diese Argumentation sehe ich auch als reichlich dünn an.
Ich habe weiterhin den Eindruck hier sind noch nicht alle Interessen auf dem Tisch!

Also geht es hier mal wieder um Lobby Interessen und nicht um Sachzwang.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. Juli 2012)

Sorry, kann das so nicht stehen lassen:


hottube schrieb:


> "le ta se moi" sagte er und ritt zur Jagd in den Wald


L´Etat, c´est moi! (Louis XIV)

Einen objektiven Grund für die Gesetzesvorlage gibt es ganz offensichtlich nicht. Die schwarzen Schafe wird es nicht interessieren und die bisher rücksichtsvollen Trailfahrer werden dadurch endgültig kriminalisiert. Einzig der Grund, höhere Bußgelder verhängen zu können erscheint hier der Hintergrund zu sein.


----------



## IG-Taunus (2. Juli 2012)

Die Online-Petition gegen das Bikeverbot in hessischen Wäldern ist freigeschaltet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 Bitte den Link an eure Freunde auch per Mail Verteilen, es ist ja nicht jeder im Forum oder auf Facebook.

http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern

Alles weitere unter DIMB Open Trails Hessen
IBC Forum Änderung Forstgesetz Hessen
 oder unter Facebook Open Trails kein Bikeverbot in Hessen 

Open Trails 
Dimb IG Taunus


----------



## trekracer (3. Juli 2012)

Ich muss wohl nicht verstehen, warum der IBC-Newsletter zum Thema MTB-Verbot mit so einem "Foto der Woche" betitelt wird... 

...ein Mountainbiker, der irgendwo im Wald die Kurve kratzt, daneben eine Schaufel und eine Schubkarre.


----------



## hottube (3. Juli 2012)

trekracer schrieb:


> Ich muss wohl nicht verstehen, warum der IBC-Newsletter zum Thema MTB-Verbot mit so einem "Foto der Woche" betitelt wird...
> 
> ...ein Mountainbiker, der irgendwo im Wald die Kurve kratzt, daneben eine Schaufel und eine Schubkarre.




Das könne auch ein beliebiger offizieller Flowtrail, Trailworld oder ähnliches sein. Aufbebaut zur Verkehrslenkung von Bikerern oder attraktive Alternative zum wilden Selbstbau.

Nur sicherlich nicht hier in Hessen. Hier sind solche Konzepte undenkbar, zumindest geben die Behörden bisher Ihr Bestes das zu verhindern.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. Juli 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Thomas Kleinjohann von der Dimb hatte heute ein Interview im Wiesbadener Wald mit Sat.1
> Für die Videoaufnahmen waren wir mit Rad dabei. Diesmal auch bergab mit ausgezogenem Sattel
> 
> Das ganze wird wohl morgen (Freitag) bei 17:30 in SAT.1 gesendet.
> ...



Der Bericht wurde heute wie geplant ausgestrahlt, sollte die nächsten Tage online zu sehen sein.


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Juli 2012)

http://www.1730live.de/archiv.html

Ist im Archiv bei Sat1 drin zum ansehen.


----------



## Xah88 (16. Juli 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> http://www.1730live.de/archiv.html
> 
> Ist im Archiv bei Sat1 drin zum ansehen.



bei mir öffnet da nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Juli 2012)

Bei mir schon, habe es eben noch mal probiert.


----------



## x-rossi (16. Juli 2012)

http://www.1730live.de/archiv/news-details/datum/2012/07/13/streit-um-mountainbike-strecken.html


----------



## Xah88 (16. Juli 2012)

x-rossi schrieb:


> http://www.1730live.de/archiv/news-details/datum/2012/07/13/streit-um-mountainbike-strecken.html



Danke (im Inetexplorer gings dann / nutze firefox)


----------



## hawiro (16. Juli 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Danke (im Inetexplorer gings dann / nutze firefox)


Hatte hier kein Problem, den Stream im Firefox zu gucken. Das liegt bei Dir also wahrscheinlich an was anderem.


----------



## Nuke2 (17. Juli 2012)

läuft auch auf Firefox.

gruß Björn


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Juli 2012)

Na also.
Hier noch ein paar Infos zum neuen Waldgesetz von unserem Hesslichen Ministerium für Umwelt usw.:
http://www.hmuelv.hessen.de/irj/HMULV_Internet?cid=c584e0b20098a5b48d7dc11594c9d2bf

Bleibt abzuwarten ob sie auch tatsächlich meinen was sie da schreiben oder ob es nur der momentanen Beruhigung dienen soll.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. Juli 2012)

ich les immer nur "kÃ¶nnen"...

"Waldbesitzer *kÃ¶nnen* sich  einfacher und schneller mit Bikern auf Trails einigen"

"...fÃ¼r sogenannte âBikeparksâ oder âDownhill-Racingstreckenâ geschaffen werden *kÃ¶nnen*..."

Punkt 3 ist sowieso der Knackpunkt des ganzen und macht eindeutig klar, dass es gegen die MTBer geht. Nur an denen lag es:   "...kam es in den vergangenen Jahren infolge der technischen und sportlichen Entwicklung beim Mountainbiking mit den eben genannten Waldbesuchern und Nutzergruppen zu Konflikten...."

Tja und durch das neue Waldgesetzt will man sie noch weiter in Kontakt mit den "genannten Waldbesuchern (Wanderern, Rollstuhlfahrern, SpaziergÃ¤ngern)" bringen. Ich hab noch nie einen Rollstuhlfahrer auf nem Single Trail gesehen. Ebensowenig einen SpaziergÃ¤nger oder Nordic Walker. HÃ¤tte man die Biker einfach abseits der Waldautobahnen gelassen, wÃ¤ren die Konfliktpotentiale viel geringer. Da haben sich die "genannten Waldbesucher" aber ein schÃ¶nes Eigentor geschossen, wenn jetzt jeder Biker nur noch Waldautobahn vom Feldberg runterbrettert...DAS schafft Konflikte...ich freu mich schon...

AuÃerdem sind diese weitergehenden ErlÃ¤uterungen teilweise glatte LÃ¼gen, wenn man sich den Gesetzestext genau durchliest. Da stehen Aussagen, die man nichtmal mit viel Wohlwollen so interpretieren kann wie sie dort erwÃ¤hnt sind. ( unter anderem Betreten/Befahren durch Gruppen).
Im Gesetzentwurf wird vor allen NICHT zwischen den Gruppen unterschieden. Dort sind Radfahrer, Reiter etc. alle gleichgesetzt. Wo die ErlÃ¤uterung jetzt den bÃ¶sen Biker hineininterpretiert kann ich beim besten Willen nicht erkennen. Ebenso im Entwurf unter 15/4:
"Betreten mehrere Personen den Wald zur Verfolgung eines gemeinsamen Zweckes, steht
ihnen das Betretungsrecht nur zu, wenn nach den Ã¶rtlichen Gegebenheiten eine BeeintrÃ¤chtigung
des betroffenen Waldgebietes nicht zu erwarten ist."

Aus welchem Wort in diesem Paragraphen bzw. 15/5 1-6 leitet das Ministerium seine ErlÃ¤uterungen ab? Ich finde nichts...das ist die Zeit nicht wert, das zu lesen und nur lÃ¤cherlich. Am besten ausdrucken, ablegen und irgendwann diese ErlÃ¤uterungen beim Wort nehmen, wenns hart auf hart kommt...


----------



## theobviousfaker (18. Juli 2012)

> *12. Wie soll das mit den Angeboten für Mountainbiker geregelt werden?*
> Hessen ist mit 42 % seiner Landesfläche  gleichauf mit Rheinland-Pfalz  das waldreichste Bundesland. Für alle Waldbesucher wurden von der Landesregierung und insbesondere von der Hessischen Landesforstverwaltung seit jeher attraktive Angebote geschaffen. Dies soll auch zukünftig so sein.
> 
> Im Hinblick auf die Mountainbiker und insbesondere auf diejenigen Biker, die die besondere sportliche Herausforderung auf schmalen, steileren Waldpfaden suchen, sollen attraktive Möglichkeiten in den Regionen und vor Ort geschaffen werden.
> ...



Was soll das denn? Muss ich das überhaupt noch kommentieren? Das ist Satire auf hohem Niveau. Insbesondere Punkt 22 finde ich ja amüsant. "Ja, ok, Harvester machen schon mehr Schaden als MTBs... aber MTBs stören das Wild viel stärker als unser dieselbetriebener Holzvollernter. Ist doch klar." 
Am Sonntag hat mich ein Reh einige Zeit begleitet (natürlich mit ordentlich Sicherheitsabstand). Ob das bei nem Dieselmonster mit Kettensägenarm auch so ruhig bleibt?


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Juli 2012)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Was soll das denn? Muss ich das überhaupt noch kommentieren? Das ist Satire auf hohem Niveau.



Aber Faker, wie kommst Du denn nur auf so etwas?
Die wollen immer nur das Beste für uns, das musst Du ihnen glauben.
Also immer schön im Wandererschrittempo auf breiten, möglichst asphaltierten, Wegen fahren, noch besser, schieben. Da besteht weniger Sturzgefahr, wir bleiben gesund und die Räder bleiben auch heil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo Sportfreunde,

wer von euch bock auf die TREK World Europe in Frankfurt am Samstag den 21. Juli hat kann sich hier Kostenlos anmelden und morgen sein Ticket am Messeschalter abholen.
*Die DIMB IG-Taunus wird auch mit einem Stand vor Ort sein.*

Anmeldung und Infos:
http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/trek_life/news/article/3168/2012/07/12/das_erwartet_sie_beim_trek_world_public_day_am_21072012

Kostenloser Eintritt ist auch ohne Anmeldung möglich, könnte dann am Schalter halt länger dauern.

Event-Beschreibung

Am 21.07. öffnen wir die Trek World auf 5000qm im Forum der Messe Frankfurt für alle Fahrradinteressierten. Sehen Sie alle Räder und Produkte von Trek, Diamant, Villiger und Bontrager! Über 400 Bikes, darunter neue Madone und Domane, spannende Neuheiten bei den MTBs, sowie 60 E-Bikes zum Testen.

Open Trails

Eure DIMB IG-Taunus


----------



## IG-Taunus (7. August 2012)

*Hallo Dimbos,

am 9.September startet in Oberursel an der Hohemark eine Rad-Charity  Veranstaltung.*

Radeln auf den Feldberg für krebskranke Kinder www.feldberg-radeln.de Freundlicherweise dürfen wir im Zielbereich unseren Infopavillon aufstellen.
 Leider fehlen den Veranstaltern noch ca. 20! Freiwillige für  verschiedene Tätigkeiten am Veranstaltungstag (Streckenposten, Aufbau,  etc.)
 Wenn ihr an dem Tag Zeit habt, sendet uns bitte eine  persönliche Nachricht, oder meldet euch direkt beim Veranstalter.
 Wenn ihr bereits drüber  nachgedacht habt, bei der Veranstaltung mit zu fahren, geht noch  einen Schritt weiter und helft auch durch Manpower.

 Also, wir hoffen auf reichlich Rückmeldungen. 
 Eure DIMB IG-Taunus*
*


----------



## IG-Taunus (7. August 2012)

*[FONT="]"[FONT=Arial]Mehr Platz für Radler - nicht nur heute Nacht[/FONT]"[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/B]
[FONT=Arial][SIZE=3][FONT="]
Fordert der ADFC am 18.8. bei seinem jährlich Event, der ADFC Bike-Night in Frankfurt am Main.
Natürlch werden auch die drohenden Trailsperrungen thematisiert und  daher möchten wir euch bitten zahlreich und mit so vielen Freunden wie  möglich zu erscheinen.
Dies ist die erste Möglichkeit zu zeigen, dass wir nicht nur im Internet  eine große Gemeinschaft sind, sondern auch bereit sind gemeinsam auf  die Straße zu gehen.

Ort und Zeit: Samstag, 18. August, 20:00 Uhr, Römerberg
[/FONT]   [FONT="]http://www.adfc-frankfurt.de/bike_night/index.html[/FONT]


Eure DIMB-IG-Taunus*


----------



## Meister Alex (7. August 2012)

Gude,
ich werde am 18. auf jeden Fall das Fully zum Römerberg fahren, ist doch Ehrensache!
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. August 2012)

Haben wir auch vor!


----------



## wartool (8. August 2012)

dann sehen wir uns dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (8. August 2012)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. August 2012)

Kollege Andreas hat mal nen Eintrag im LMB gemacht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13276

Ich habe mich eingetragten und mal nach einem genauen Treffpunkt gefragt, Römer ist halt groß.


----------



## Asrael (15. August 2012)

Eigentlich ist der Römerplatz recht klein und überschaubar.


----------



## Meister Alex (15. August 2012)

Also ich werde mal Richtung Brunnen auf dem Römerberg fahren und gehe davon aus das man da den einen oder anderen Zweiradler/in sieht.......


----------



## Nirolo (15. August 2012)

Habt ihr euch mal die Bilder vom letzten Mal angeschaut 

http://www.adfc-frankfurt.de/bike_night/index.html

glaube kaum, dass man das übersehen kann...


----------



## uwe50 (15. August 2012)

Wer aus dem Westen von Frankfurt kommt, kann sich hier anschliessen 
*Samstag, 18.8.12, 20:00 Uhr Frankfurt, Römerberg*
ADFC bike-night 2012 - Der etwas andere Bike-Event des Rhein-Main Gebietes
Auch im Hinblick auf das geplante neue Hessische Waldgesetz sollten wir diese Veranstaltung zahlreich unterstützen. Aus dem MTK können wir gemeinsam hinfahren. 
Treffpunkte: 19:20 Leunabrücke, 19:30 Schwanheimer Brücke


*Anfahrt mit S1 - Wiesbaden - Frankfurt*
18:35 Wiesbaden Hauptbahnhof
18:39 Wiesbaden-Biebrich Bahnhof Wiesbaden Ost
18:43 *Wiesbaden-Mainz-Kastel Bahnhof *
18:47 Hochheim (Main) Bahnhof
18:53 Flörsheim (Main) Bahnhof
18:56 Hattersheim (Main)-Eddersheim Bahnhof
19:00 Hattersheim (Main) Bahnhof
19:04 Frankfurt (Main) Sindlingen Bahnhof  	  	 
19:06 Frankfurt (Main) Farbwerke
19:08 Frankfurt (Main) Höchst Bahnhof

Treffpunkte der gemeinsamen Fahrt zum Römerberg

19:20 Leunabrücke (A in Google Map Karte)
19:30 Schwanheimer Brücke (B in Google Map Karte)

Parken
Beim Treffpunkt "Schwanheimer Brücke" gibt es Öffentliche Üarplätze am Strassenrand. 
Die Anfahrt mit dem Auto von Wiesbaden und Mainz erfolgt auf der A66 Navigationsgerät: Schwanheimer Ufer 1, Frankfurt (Schwanheim)

Achtung: Checkt die Radbeleuchtung. Helmlampen sind angesichts der vielen Radfahrer ungeeignet. Lampen bitte so montieren, dass allenfalls die nächsten 2 Meter Straße geblendet.


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. August 2012)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Also ich werde mal Richtung Brunnen auf dem Römerberg fahren und gehe davon aus das man da den einen oder anderen Zweiradler/in sieht.......



So, Andreas hat als Treffpunkt die Kirche links vor dem Römer vorgeschlagen. Da wäre das letzte Jahr noch etwas Platz gewesen. Ich werde versuchen, mich dorthin durchzuschlagen.


----------



## Meister Alex (17. August 2012)

Gute Idee,
ich komme den Main entlang aus Richtung Ost. Da ist die Kirche ideal! Du meinst doch die "Alte Nikolaikirche" (siehe google Maps). Werde mit einem Tross von ca. 8 - 10 Leuten vom BDO kommen.
Bis Morsche dann.
P.S.: Wir sind an den BDO T-Shirts zu erkennen. Da es durch die Stadt geht, werde ich mit einem weißen, ungelabelten CC Fully mit roten Felgen kommen, falls jemand nach uns Ausschau halten möchte.
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. August 2012)

Jo, ich komme auch aus Richtung Ost am Main entlang. Werde die Augen nach dem weißen CC-Fully mit ner Meute Leute drumherum offen halten. Ich selbst bin mit nem silbernen Fully mit nem roten Klumpen im Hinterrad unterwegs.
Gehe davon aus, dass Andreas die Alte Nicolaikirche meint.


----------



## MTBJonas (18. August 2012)

Werde heute Abend ebenfalls mit meiner Freundin dabei sein.

Zwei Cubes mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. August 2012)

Damit mich keiner erkennt, werde ich NICHT mit einem KLEIN anreisen, könnte aber durchaus sein, dass die "Meute" aus dem Taunus bzw. Schwanheim/Farbwerke-Leunabrücke mich von hinten am Mainufer überrollt


----------



## MTBJonas (19. August 2012)

Hier mal ein Bild von gestern..

hätte gedacht, dass es bei diesem Wetter ein paar mehr Biker werden..

Die Veranstalter sollten unbedingt am Audioequipment basteln


----------



## wartool (19. August 2012)

MTBJonas schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild von gestern..
> 
> hätte gedacht, dass es bei diesem Wetter ein paar mehr Biker werden..
> 
> Die Veranstalter sollten unbedingt am Audioequipment basteln





jepp.. sollten sie.. und sich nochmals umfangreich über das Waldgesetz informieren.. war echt peinlich die Rede in Bockenheim...


----------



## MTBJonas (19. August 2012)

wartool schrieb:


> jepp.. sollten sie.. und sich nochmals umfangreich über das Waldgesetz informieren.. war echt peinlich die Rede in Bockenheim...



Ich wollte lieber nix dazu sagen. Aber da hast du völlig recht. 

Viele (alle?) waren total gelangweilt von der "Zwischenkundgebung" .. und das war leider auch kein Wunder. Ein etwas charismatischerer Redner wäre sicher nicht schlecht gewesen 

Stur vom Blatt ablesen kann jeder 

Ansonsten war alles gut organisiert und hat auch Spaß gemacht. Das soll auch nicht unerwähnt bleiben


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. August 2012)

MTBJonas schrieb:


> Viele (alle?) waren total gelangweilt von der "Zwischenkundgebung" .. und das war leider auch kein Wunder. Ein etwas charismatischerer Redner wäre sicher nicht schlecht gewesen



O-Ton Kollege: Dagegen ist ne Schlaftablette ja ein Aufputschmittel!
Aber ansonsten ok. Das Tempo war zeitweise gut für Balanceübungen.


----------



## IG-Taunus (3. September 2012)

*Rad-Charity Veranstaltung âRadeln auf den GroÃen Feldbergâ am 09.09.2012 in Oberursel Hohemark*

Die DIMB IG Taunus ist auch dabei und wir rufen alle Radfahrer auf macht mit und spendet fÃ¼r  krebskranke Kinder.
Weitere Infos unter  www.feldberg-radeln.de
Die IG Taunus wird nach der Veranstaltung fÃ¼r alle Teilnehmer (max. 30  Personen) ab dem Feldberg Touren nach Oberursel Hohemak anbieten,
desweiteren sind wir mit unseren Infopavillon vor Ort.

Alle weiteren Infos hier->


----------



## Uni560 (9. September 2012)

Teilgenommen, danach die Trails mit der DIMB Crew runtergerockt .. war sehr nice! =)
Vielen dank nochmal an die Guides


----------



## Cruise (11. September 2012)

Dem schließe ich mich an. War eine schöne Tour!


----------



## IG-Taunus (11. September 2012)

*Kurze Zusammenfassung zu letztem Sonntag*

Im AnschluÃ an die Veranstaltung âRadeln auf den GroÃen Feldbergâ haben wir die Tour der IG Taunus direkt auf dem Gipfel gestartet. Bei bestem Wetter ging es zunÃ¤chst zum  Sandplacken und dann weiter in Richtung Klingenkopf. Danach sind wir trailig runter zur  Homburger HÃ¼tte und Forellengut gefahren. 

  Danke an die Mitfahrer, es hat SpaÃ gemacht! Vielleicht sieht man sich ja wieder auf einer der nÃ¤chsten Touren.

Bis dann,

  Eure DIMB IG Taunus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (8. Oktober 2012)

08.10.2012 - Pressemitteilung
Arbeitsgruppe formuliert Verhaltensempfehlungen für alle Waldbesucherinnen und -besucher
http://www.hmuelv.hessen.de/irj/HMU....htm&uid=4e630711-8ff1-2701-be59-263b5005ae75

http://www.hr-online.de/website/suc...p?mkey=46297647&type=a&xtmc=waldgesetz&xtcr=1

Alles weitere wie bekannt hier ->

Hat sich ja doch ausgezahlt die ganze Arbeit und Zeit zu investieren und was kann man daraus lernen, ohne einen starken Verband mit guten Argumenten, genügend Mitgliedern und entsprechenden öffentlichen Druck kommt man einfach nicht weiter.

Danke an alle Mitstreiter!


----------



## IG-Taunus (24. Dezember 2012)

..danke Euch allen für die große Unterstützung in diesem Jahr! 
Es war ein intensives, arbeitsreiches, schönes und erfolgreiches Jahr.
Wir hatten in 2012 viele interessante Touren, einige Veranstaltungen die wir unterstützt haben
und auch Politisch konnten wir unsere Interessen erfolgreich vertreten!

Wir wünschen Euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest, Gesundheit und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr.

Eure DIMB IG Taunus


----------



## IG-Taunus (10. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute,

  zunächst einmal wünschen wir Euch noch ein frohes neues Jahr. Wir hoffen, Ihr seid alle gesund und fit ins Jahr 2013 gestartet. 

  Nach einer etwas längeren Pause findet nun wieder ein Treffen der IG Taunus statt. 

*Themen:*

-          Rückblick auf die Aktivitäten 2012 (Open Trails Hessen, IG-Touren) 
-          Planung unserer IG-Aktivitäten (z.B. IG-Touren) für 2013
-          Flowtrail
-          Sonstige Themen

*Ort und Zeit:*

  Wir treffen uns am 25.01.2013 um 19:00h in Eschborn bei 

  Heidi und Paul
Unterortstraße 27
65760 Eschborn
www.heidiundpaul.de

  Wir haben zwar bereits einen Tisch reserviert, bitten aber dennoch um Deine Anmeldung per E-Mail an: [email protected]

  Ansonsten freuen wir uns natürlich auf euer zahlreiches Erscheinen zum gemeinsamen Pläneschmieden und Fachsimpeln.


  Viele Grüße,

Eure IG Taunus


----------



## IG-Taunus (3. März 2013)

Am nächsten Freitag findet eine Diskussionsrunde zum neuen Waldgesetz in Wehrheim statt, hier haben wir die Gelegenheit unsere Anliegen zu vertreten und voranzubringen.
Wer von euch Zeit hat sollte uns hier unterstützen und an der Veranstaltung teilnehmen.

  Hier die Einladung:

*Das neue Hessische Waldgesetz und seine Umsetzung.*
  Die Kreisverbände Hochtaunus des Bund für Umwelt und Naturschutz Deutschland (BUND) und der Schutzgemeinschaft Deutscher Wald (SDW) laden alle Bürgerinnen und Bürger ein, mit Forst-Fachleuten und anderen Interessenvertretern über die gemeinschaftliche und naturverträgliche parallele Nutzung des Waldes zu diskutieren. 


*Das öffentliche Forum findet am Freitag, 8. März 2013, ab 19.30 Uhr im Bürgerhaus von Wehrheim im Taunus statt.*

  Der Hessische Landtag wird in Kürze ein neues Waldgesetz verabschieden. Damit reagiert die Politik auf neue Anforderungen und Erwartungen an unseren Wald. Hessen ist das waldreichste Bundesland und der Taunuswald liegt im Einzugsbereich des Ballungsraumes Rhein-Main. Noch nie zuvor stand unser Wald so heftig im Fadenkreuz unterschiedlicher und teils einander konkurrierender Interessen: Holz als erneuerbarer Werk- und Brennstoff und damit als Erwerbsquelle für Land, Kommunen und private Waldbesitzer, Wald als Refugium für Wildtiere und Pflanzengesellschaften, Wald als uneingeschränkter Gratis-Ort für Sport und Ruhe, Wald als Quelle für sauberes Wasser und reine Luft... Die Position der Veranstalter lautet in Kurzform: Der Wald ist für alle da, aber nicht für alles. 


  Der SDW-Geschäftsführer *Christoph von Eisenhart Rothe* stellt zu Beginn das künftig gültige Hessische Waldgesetz vor und erläutert insbesondere dessen Neuerungen.

*Peter Gwiasda*, 2. Vorsitzender des BUND Hochtaunus, beschreibt als ambitionierter Natur- und Holzfreund die wachsenden Konflikte, die durch die intensive Nutzung unserer Wälder entstehen.

*Christian Raupach* formuliert als Geschäftsführer des Hessischen Waldbesitzerverbandes die Interessen der privaten Waldbesitzer in Hessen

*Bertram Huke *vertritt die Interessen des mitgliederstarken und traditionsreichen Taunusklubs.

  Darüber hinaus haben die Veranstalter die örtlichen Landtagsabgeordneten zur Teilnahme an der Diskussion eingeladen. Petra Fuhrmann (SPD), Ellen Enslin (Grüne), Holger Bellino (CDU), Dr. Frank Blechschmidt (FDP) und Hermann Schaus (Linke) bekommen die Chance, das neue Waldgesetz zu kommentieren. Der erste Entwurf der Landesregierung war heftig umstritten.

  Außerdem wurden gezielt eingeladen Vertreter von Hessenforst, der Jägerschaft, des Naturparks Hochtaunus, der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde und der Mountainbiker. Interessierte Vertreter der Städte und Gemeinden mit Waldbesitz sind ebenfalls willkommene Gäste dieses Forums.

  Das Gespräch moderiert der Journalist *Michael Pyper *(BUND Wehrheim).


----------



## arlac77 (4. März 2013)

Hallo,
komme gerne.

Biete Mitfahrgelegenheit Eschborn-Wehrheim und zurück.


----------



## X-Präsi (5. März 2013)

IG-Taunus schrieb:


> Am nächsten Freitag findet eine Diskussionsrunde zum neuen Waldgesetz in Wehrheim statt, hier haben wir die Gelegenheit unsere Anliegen zu vertreten und voranzubringen.
> Wer von euch Zeit hat sollte uns hier unterstützen und an der Veranstaltung teilnehmen.
> 
> Hier die Einladung:
> ...



Es ist enorm wichtig, dass möglichst viele Biker kommen und ihr Interesse an der Umsetzung des Gesetzes zeigen. 
Als fest eingeplanter Biker-Interviewpartner bin ich eingeladen und werde auch teilnehmen. Mir geht es im Wesentlichen darum, unser Konzept zur Umsetzung des neuen Gesetzes darzustellen, das ja im Wesentlichen auf ein vernünftiges Miteinander im Wald aufbaut und somit unser aller Mitarbeit benötigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha-L (5. März 2013)

Präsi schrieb:


> Es ist enorm wichtig, dass möglichst viele Biker kommen und ihr Interesse an der Umsetzung des Gesetzes zeigen.
> Als fest eingeplanter Biker-Interviewpartner bin ich eingeladen und werde auch teilnehmen. Mir geht es im Wesentlichen darum, unser Konzept zur Umsetzung des neuen Gesetzes darzustellen, das ja im Wesentlichen auf ein vernünftiges Miteinander im Wald aufbaut und somit unser aller Mitarbeit benötigt.



Scheint ja eher eine Lobbyveranstaltung zu sein. Oder warum gibt sonst jemand Geld für so ein "Forum" aus?


----------



## IG-Taunus (6. März 2013)

Hier noch die Ausschreibung vom BUND im Original.
http://www.bund-hochtaunus.de/filea...unuskreis/BUND-HTK_Waldforum-2013_PM-1_1_.pdf


----------



## IG-Taunus (6. Juni 2013)

Liebe Freude des Bergsports,

jetzt zum 9.Mal organisiert der Verein Mountain Sports e.V. wieder den Oberurseler Bike Marathon. 
Wie die letzten Jahre gezeigt haben benötigen wir ca. 40 Helfer, sonst ist eine Sportveranstaltung mit ca. 600 Teilnehmern nicht zu bewältigen. 
Deshalb bitte ich wieder um möglichst viele Rückmeldungen wer am Samstag den 22.Juni 2013 beim Strecke markieren oder am Sonntag den 23.Juni 2013 beim Bike Marathon helfen kann. 
Wer hier unterstützend tätig werden möchte kann sich hier im Forum oder unter http://www.mountain-sports-ev.de/  melden. 
Die IG Taunus ist in diesem Jahr nicht mit einem Stand vor Ort. 


Eure IG Taunus


----------



## IG-Taunus (3. Juli 2013)

Die meisten von euch werden es vermutlich bereits erfahren haben, der Hessische Landtag hat am 27. Juni 2013 in dritter Lesung das neue Waldgesetz verabschiedet.
 Alle weiteren Infos wie bisher unter https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails
oder  http://dimb.de/aktuelles/news-a-presse/622-dimb-begruesst-das-neue-hessische-waldgesetz

Eure IG Taunus


----------



## IG-Taunus (11. Juli 2013)

*Unsere Initiative gegen ein landesweites Mountainbikeverbot war erfolgreich.*

Der Hessischen Landtag hat am 27. Juni 2013 in Dritter Lesung das Waldgesetz verabschiedet und am 08. Juli 2013 im Gesetz- und Verordnungsblatt für das Land Hessen veröffentlicht.
In Kraft getreten ist das neue Waldgesetz am 09. Juli 2013.
Ergänzt wird das neue Waldgesetz durch die Vereinbarung Wald und Sport, die das Ergebnis mehrere Runder Tische in Hessen darstellt.
Das  Waldgesetz setzt auf ein Miteinander aller Waldnutzer und Waldbesucher  auf der Basis gegenseitiger Akzeptanz und Rücksichtnahme.
Mit seinem  bürgerfreundlichen und modernen Waldgesetz, dem Runden Tisch sowie mit  der Vereinbarung Wald und Sport nimmt Hessen eine Vorreiter- und  Vorbildfunktion für ganz Deutschland ein.
Wir sind stolz, dass wir  hierfür den Anstoß gegeben haben und konstruktiv mitwirken konnten.
Ab jetzt liegt es an jedem einzelnen von uns für ein rücksichtsvolles Miteinander im Wald zu sorgen.

Auch auf Facebook geht es weiter, jetzt für ganz Deutschland!!!
Wer  immer auf dem neuesten Stand zum Thema Open Trails sein möchte und ein  Facebook-Profil besitzt, einfach hier -> Gefällt mir klicken.
Es gibt noch viel zu tun also packen wir es an z.B. die Gesetzeslage in Baden Württemberg.
Wir hoffen auch weiter auf eure Unterstützung.


----------



## theobviousfaker (15. Juli 2013)

Ich danke den aktiven DIMBies für den Einsatz gegen Windmühlen, die sich überraschend doch noch als gesprächs- und kompromissbereite Partner herausgestellt haben. Und ich beglückwünsche euch ganz persönlich für diesen Erfolg wie er besser hätte nicht sein können. Ich persönlich denke es gibt keine bessere Regelung als in Schrift gegossene gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme und Akzeptanz! 
Es gibt uns die größtmögliche Freiheit beim Fahren ohne Verwirrung über die Auslegung komplizierter Regeln. Gleichzeitig erhält jeder persönlich die Verantwortung dafür zu sorgen, dass diese Regelung nicht nur Bestand hat, sondern zum _Vorbild_ wird.

Ganz nebenbei gibt mir das ein Stück weit Hoffnung zurück im Bezug auf das politische Feld und die mögliche Mitbestimmung. Danke!


----------



## Franz Ferdinand (16. Juli 2013)

Hallo theobviousfaker,

damit:



> Es gibt uns die größtmögliche Freiheit beim Fahren ohne Verwirrung über  die Auslegung komplizierter Regeln. Gleichzeitig erhält jeder persönlich  die Verantwortung dafür zu sorgen, dass diese Regelung nicht nur  Bestand hat, sondern zum _Vorbild_ wird.



hast du das Wichtigste zum Ausdruck gebracht!


----------



## IG-Taunus (27. August 2013)

*[FONT="][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=5][COLOR=RoyalBlue]Sitzung der IG Taunus am Montag 02.09.2013 19:00 Uhr in Eschborn[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]
Hi Leute,

Nach langer Sendepause ist es mal wieder an der Zeit, sich konstruktiv zusammenzusetzen.
Deshalb laden wir alle Dimb-Mitglieder und MTB-Fans zu unserem IG-Treffen ein.

Folgende Themen stehen auf der Agenda:
- Rückblick 2013
- Aktivitäten IG Taunus
- Aktivitäten Flowtrail Feldberg
- Red Bull Hill Race Marburg am 26.10.2013
- Wahl des IG-Sprechers und Stellvertretenden

Wir freuen uns auf dein Erscheinen und Mitwirken.[/SIZE][/FONT][SIZE=3]

[FONT=Verdana][B]Treffpunkt:[/B] Heidi & Paul, Unterortstraße 29, 65760 Eschborn, 1. Stock[/FONT][/SIZE]      [SIZE=3]
[FONT=Verdana][B]Datum:[/B] Montag, 02.09.2013, 19 bis 22 Uhr[/FONT][/SIZE]   [SIZE=3]

[FONT=Verdana]Wir haben zwar bereits einen Tisch reserviert, bitten aber dennoch um Deine Anmeldung per E-Mail an: [EMAIL="[email protected]"][email protected][/EMAIL]** 

Eure IG Taunus*


----------



## IG-Taunus (27. August 2013)

Online-Petition gegen die 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg gestartet!

 Es ist wieder Zeit etwas gegen überflüssige Gesetze zu unternehmen, also ab zur OnlinePetition.
https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg

Der Link darf natürlich verbreitet werden


----------



## IG-Taunus (8. September 2013)

*Sitzungsprotokoll & Neuwahlen der IG-Taunus 02.09.2013*

Auf der Sitzung der IG Taunus ging es vorrangig um die Wahl des IG Sprechers und dessen Stellvertreters.
Aus privaten und beruflichen Gründen kann Robert die Aufgabe des IG Sprechers zukünftig nicht mehr wahrnehmen.
Wir  danken Robert an dieser Stelle für die geleistete Arbeit in den letzten  Jahren, werden aber auch weiterhin  auf Ihn als IG-Scout zählen können.
Ganz aus der Welt ist er also nicht.
Hier die Wahlergebnisse von 02.09.2013
IG Sprecher: Christoph
Stellvertretender IG Sprecher: Simon
(Og. Personen wurden durch die 14 anwesenden Mitglieder mit 14 x Ja, 0 x Nein, 0 x Enthaltungen gewählt)
Des Weiteren haben wir uns für eine Aufteilung verschiedener Fachthemen entschieden.
Verantwortlicher IG-Touren / Übungsleiter-Verträge / IG-Scout: Marko
Marko wurde ebenfalls mit 14 x JA, 0 x Nein , 0 x Enthaltung gewählt.
Die  Touren der IG Taunus finden wie bisher an jedem dritten Wochenende im  Monat statt.
Änderungen werden rechtzeitig bekanntgegeben.
Unsere Ausschreibungen werden spätestens eine Woche vor dem Termin an bekannter Stelle veröffentlicht.
Verantwortlicher Projekt Flowtrail Feldberg: Stefan
Stefan wurde mit 14 x Ja, 0 x Nein, 0 x Enthaltung gewählt
Verschiedene Vorschläge für Streckenführungen sind bereits ausgearbeitet.
In  nächster Zeit werden wir die entsprechenden öffentlichen Stellen  anschreiben um Gespräche für das Genehmigungsverfahren aufzunehmen.
Weitere Infos folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigTobi (8. September 2013)

Super Sache die Ihr hier macht.

Auch wenn Ihr schreibt das die Infos zum Flowtrail Feldberg folgen,
gibts eigentlich ein paar mehr Infos zum Projekt Flowtrail Feldberg??

Streckenführung und Zeitplan würde mich intressieren.


----------



## IG-Taunus (9. September 2013)

BigTobi schrieb:


> Super Sache die Ihr hier macht.
> 
> Auch wenn Ihr schreibt das die Infos zum Flowtrail Feldberg folgen,
> gibts eigentlich ein paar mehr Infos zum Projekt Flowtrail Feldberg??
> ...



 Wenn es konkret wird werden wir weitere Infos herausgeben, wir müssen aber davon ausgehen das so ein Genehmigungsverfahren sehr lange dauern kann.
Hier ist also Geduld gefragt.
Wenn wir Unterstützung benötigen werden wir auch das entsprechend kommunizieren und um Hilfe bitten.
Wir hoffen natürlich auf entsprechende Unterstützung von euch, wir werden bestimmt noch verschiedenes Fachwissen benötigen. 


  Eure IG Taunus
  MS


----------



## sipaq (9. September 2013)

Der Stand ist aktuell folgender:
- Wir haben sog. Strecken Korridore identifiziert
- Für diese Korridore haben wir die Grundstückseigentümer recherchiert

Die nächsten Schritte sind jetzt:
- Kontaktaufnahme mit den Grundbesitzern
  (das sind überwiegend Gemeinden)
- Kontaktaufnahme mit Naturschützern (z.B. BUND)
- Kontaktaufnahme mit den zust. Behörden (Forstamt, Naturschutzbehörde) und dem Naturpark Hochtaunus

An den ersten beiden Spiegelstrichen arbeiten wir gerade. Wenn das halbwegs passabel läuft kommt dann die Detailarbeit mit den Behörden. Engagierte Mitstreiter können wir aber immer gebrauchen. Einfach hier melden wenn Ihr bereit seid Eure Freizeit für eine gute Sache einzusetzen.


----------



## Xah88 (18. September 2013)

http://www.taunus-zeitung.de/rhein-...ls-fuer-Mountainbiker-ausweisen;art690,632472


----------



## wartool (19. September 2013)

ich dreh durch, wenn ich sowas lese....

lasst euch mal die folgenden Textpassagen auf der Zunge zergehen:



> "Denn: âFÃ¼r die Umsetzung des Konzeptes wird es im bestehenden dichtmaschigen Wanderwegenetz AngebotseinschrÃ¤nkungen gebenâ"


Whooot? Bitte sag mir einer, dass damit gemeint ist, dass das Ganze nicht darauf hinauslÃ¤uft, dass man uns auf 2-3 "tolle Flowtrails" "aussperren" mÃ¶chte?
Versteht mich nicht falsch.. Flowtrails braucht der Taunus - aber kein Radverbot auf sonstigen Wegen nach dem Motto "jetzt habt ihr eigene Wege.. im Rest des Waldes wollen wir euch nicht mehr sehen"



> "weil immer mehr illegale Pisten in ausgewiesenen Naturschutzgebieten angelegt wÃ¼rden"


Wenn jemand von Euch in letzter Zeit mal das Naturschutzgebiet AltkÃ¶nig besucht hat... wird er darÃ¼ber nur lachen kÃ¶nnen.. alle 20 Meter grÃ¤bt sich ne komplett zerstÃ¶rte Harvesterspur die HÃ¤nge hoch.. und das IM Naturschutzgebiet *kotz* - die sollen nicht immer diese fadenscheinigen GrÃ¼nde vorschieben, wenn sie keinen 2 km weiter 40 neue Schneisen schlagen...



> "fÃ¼r das Wild das StÃ¶rungspotenzial minimiert "


sie meinen wohl, dass die edlen JÃ¤gersleute, dann wieder ihrem tollen Hobby ungestÃ¶rter nachgehen kÃ¶nnen? Rehe flÃ¼chten schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr vor bikern - zumindest ist das meine Erfahrung...

Generell kann ich verstehen, dass es GrÃ¼nde geben mag, die gegen seine solche zugegebenermaÃen illegal errichtete Strecke geben. Deren Duldung kÃ¶nnte evtl wirklich zum Problem werden in der heutigen Zeit... Aber was ich nicht sehe... ein Konfliktpotenzial zwischen Wanderern und Downhillern besteht meiner Meinung nach auf dieser Strecke wenn Ã¼berhaupt allerhÃ¶chstens an 3 Stellen Ã¼ber eine LÃ¤nge von ca 2 Metern - da, wo sie die Wege kreuzt... Viel schlimmer wird es, wenn diese Strecken entfallen und die DHler mal eben auf Schotter der Hauptwege anfangen "abzufahren" ;-)

Ich werde am WE mal zu FuÃ^^ auf den AltkÃ¶nig gehen und Bilder machen.. dann kann die Taunuszeitung mal die 30 neuen Schneisen am AltkÃ¶nig IM NATURSCHUTZGEBIET thematisieren und nicht 2-3 am Feldberg... Dann sollen se mir daran mal die Sache mit dem Naturschutz erklÃ¤ren... sowas lÃ¤cherliches!


----------



## HelmutK (19. September 2013)

wartool schrieb:


> Whooot? Bitte sag mir einer, dass damit gemeint ist, dass das Ganze nicht darauf hinausläuft, dass man uns auf 2-3 "tolle Flowtrails" "aussperren" möchte?
> Versteht mich nicht falsch.. Flowtrails braucht der Taunus - aber kein Radverbot auf sonstigen Wegen nach dem Motto "jetzt habt ihr eigene Wege.. im Rest des Waldes wollen wir euch nicht mehr sehen"



Ob und in welchem Umfang das jemand vorhat, werden wir sehen. Aber seitens der DIMB werden wir das nicht nur beobachten, sondern nötigenfalls auch konstruktiv und kritisch gegensteuern. 

Wir alle wissen, dass rund um den Feldberg und Altkönig an manchen Tagen ein sehr hoher Besucherdruck besteht und dafür Lösungen gefunden werden müssen; dem können und dürfen wir uns nicht verschließen. Lösungen dafür müssen aber auch die Interessen von Radfahrern und Mountainbiker angemessen berücksichtigen; dafür werden wir uns einsetzen. Das neue Waldgesetz mit seinem modernen und liberalen Betretungsrecht sowie die Vereinbarung Wald und Sport geben uns dafür eine gute Grundlage.


----------



## Asrael (19. September 2013)

Mit der IG-Taunus oder der DIMB im allgemeinen sind keine Trailsperrungen vereinbart! 
Das ist nicht auf unserem Mist gewachsen und wir werden uns um Aufklärung bemühen.

Ich für meinen Teil werde mich im Zuge des Flowtrail Projekts auch auf keine Sperrungen legaler Strecken oder sonstige faule Kompromisse einlassen.


Gruß 

Stefan


----------



## wartool (19. September 2013)

Natürlich ist das nicht auf euren Mist gewachsen Stefan... keine Angst.. ich lege das nicht als Unfähigkeit, oder Blindheit der DIMB aus, sondern also mögliche Hinterfotzigkeit der "Partner am runden Tisch"... irgendwie riecht - nee stinkt - es mir da zu sehr aus der Richtung "ihr bekommt eigene Wege und bleibt gefälligst dort" zumindest wenn man dem Wortlaut des Artikels folgt und ihn mit den Erfahrungen der Vergangenheit "weiterspinnt".
Aber vielleicht ist der Artikel ja auch wieder nur Stimmungsmache aus einer bestimmten Richtung und es ist gar nichts dran.


----------



## Cruise (19. September 2013)

Ich hatte das jetzt so verstanden das im Zuge eines Flowtrails auf einem schon vorhandenen Trail dieser für Wanderer gesperrt wird.
Oder habe ich das falsch interpretiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (19. September 2013)

wäre nicht das erste mal, das die tz tendenziöse berichte verfasst.... ist ja eigentlich immer so.


----------



## Asrael (19. September 2013)

Ich/Wir sind der Meinung die Nachtigall noch aus einer anderen Richtung trapsen zu hören :/

Könnte alles an einer etwas fehlgelaufenen Kommunikation mit anderen Vereinen liegen.


----------



## Xah88 (19. September 2013)

Die Grundidee ist ja leider ganz gut, nur bekommt man hier wirklich das Gefühl, dass es nur ein Deckmantel ist, die Dinger offiziell abzureißen anstatt wie bisher "zufällig" den Trail mit dem Harvester entlang gefahren zu sein.

Auch steht in dem Artikel nichts zur DIMB. Wusste die DIMB von diesem Pressetermin oder wurde Sie bewusst nicht eingeladen ? 

Wer ist denn der offizielle Zuarbeiter für Strecken oder legen die alten Herren jetzt eine fest ?

Ich für meinen Teil traue diesen Leuten nicht (niemanden, der einen 10cm breiten & versteckten Trail von oben bis unten mit einem 3m breiten Harvester durchfährt und dabei echt schöne Farne und Bäume zerstört).

Die legalisierten Strecken werden dann so gelegt, dass der Biker verbannt werden soll und wer trotzdem querfeld ein fährt, ist dann nach öffentlicher Meinung ein Raudi und Naturzerstörer.
Ich hatte eigentlich das Gefühl, dass dieses Jahr das Verhältnis Wanderer vs. Biker wirklich besser geworden ist (stets Grüßen und Abbremsen scheint eben irgendwann doch zu fruchten), aber damit werden wir dann wieder indirekt kriminalsiert...

Und das schlimme ist, die drei Kamillenteetrinker dort stehen dann öffentlich als nette Helfer da...


----------



## BigTobi (19. September 2013)

War eben ob am Feldi und komme leider mit schlechten Nachrichten zurück  Die Downhillpiste ist leider nicht mehr vorhanden.
Es wurde ganze Arbeit geleistet. 
Die Einstiege sind mit ordentlich Holz zugeworfen.
Die ganze Strecke wurde mit Bäumen blockiert, einige davon sogar extra gefällt. Sowas nennt man nun Naturschutz.
Bin nur runter bis zum Weg der zum Fuchstanz führt, aber was ich so gesehen hatte, ist es weiter unten auch nicht besser


----------



## cubebiker (19. September 2013)

Dieses Pack hat sich da richtig zu schaffen gemacht. Evtl wird der Förster jetzt auch seine Drohung wahr machen und im Anschluss alles zum Naturschutzgebiet machen. Dann war es das. Bis die legalen Strecken frei sind werden sicher noch zwei Jahre vergehen. Und eine DH Strecke wird es da nicht geben sondern eben nur Flowtrails. Klingt nicht wirklich nach dem Versprochenen "adäquaten" Ersatz. Aber wie hat der freundliche Förster mal zu mir gesagt: "Ich führe seit 15 Jahren Krieg gegen euch und seid euch sicher, den werde ich gewinnen..." Ich lass das jetzt mal so stehen!


----------



## DrMainhattan (19. September 2013)

Ist das jetzt was besonderes dass die Strecke wieder mal dicht gemacht wurde?! Ist doch alle Jahre wieder das gleiche - 100% identisch. Ändern tut sich nix, Wege entstehen anderswo. Da kann der gute Mann sich auf weitere 15 Jahre Dauerbeschäftigung freuen... denn wir sind viel mehr!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarrisonFjord (19. September 2013)

Liegt da ein Baum quer.... bau nen Sprung drüber!


----------



## IG-Taunus (19. September 2013)

He  seit mal nicht alle so pessimistisch.

Die DH Strecke ist doch auch  bereits in Arbeit, informieren könnt Ihr euch am Wochenende hier ->
http://www.woffm.de/joomla2012/inde...-taunusinformationszentrum-oberursel-hohemark


Ich  möchte euch auch bitten nicht jedes Wort auseinanderzupflücken wir sind  doch erst am Anfang unserer Bemühungen und bemerkenswert  ist doch  auch,
dass der Forst endlich begriffen hat mur mit Sperrrungen kommt er  nicht weiter.
Die Bemühungen der DIMB in den letzten Jahren führen doch  endlich zum Umdenken verschiedener Personen
und das wir alle zusammen in  der Lage sind entsprechenden Druck auszuüben sollte auch klar sein.
Was  wir jetzt und in Zukunft brauchen ist die Unterstützung von jedem  einzelnen von euch.
Der ein oder andere kennt bestimmt Personen in den  Gemeinden oder der Politik und kann hier für unsere Sache werben.
Je  mehr Personen wir von unseren Konzepten (Fowtrail oder DH am Feldberg)  begeistern können desto einfacher werden wir unsere Vorhaben umsetzen  können.
Denn auch unsere Forstbeamten haben einen Chef und der sitzt in  Wiesbaden.
Wenn wir es schaffen die entscheidenden Personen von unseren  Konzepten zu überzeugen werden wir das schon hinbekommen.
Mit unserem  Flowtrail-Konzept stehen wir natürlich erst am Anfang und es wird einen  langen Atem brauchen bis wir hier zum Erfolg kommen.
Einen Zeitplan  können wir natürlich nicht geben, hier spielen viele Faktoren eine Rolle  die wir nicht alle beeinflussen können.

Eure IG Taunus
(MS)


----------



## oldrizzo (20. September 2013)

evtl. wäre es auch nicht verkehrt, darüber nachzudenken, die angebote zu entzerren. dh am feldberg, flowtrails in hintertaunus z.b. so fiele das argument mit der ohnehin schon zu stark frequentiereten feldbergregion weg... lohnt sich vllt. darüber nachzudenken.


----------



## karsten13 (22. September 2013)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Aber wie hat der freundliche Förster mal zu mir gesagt: "Ich führe seit 15 Jahren Krieg gegen euch und seid euch sicher, den werde ich gewinnen..."



scheinbar hat der freundliche Förster aufgerüstet. Wir haben heute am Fuchstanz - leicht versteckt geparkt - einen "Trailcleaner" entdeckt und uns Gedanken über die Funktionsweise von der Gerät gemacht ...


----------



## Marko S (22. September 2013)

karsten13 schrieb:


> scheinbar hat der freundliche Förster aufgerüstet. Wir haben heute am Fuchstanz - leicht versteckt geparkt - einen "Trailcleaner" entdeckt und uns Gedanken über die Funktionsweise von der Gerät gemacht ...



Der ist gut, könnte man ja fast ein kleines Filmchen draus machen. 
Das Gerät sehe ich aber zu ersten mal.


----------



## Cruise (22. September 2013)

Das ist ein Kickerdestructor. Vorne mit dem Ausleger wird der Kicker zerlegt und mit der Armatur hinten dran die Holzbauteile zerhechselt damit man ihn nicht wieder aufbauen kann


----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. September 2013)

IG-Taunus schrieb:


> Denn auch unsere Forstbeamten haben einen Chef und der sitzt in  Wiesbaden.
> (MS)




Und den kennen wir ja mittlerweile ganz gut, bin schon paar mal mit ihm durch den Wiesbadener Wald gestapft. Da kann man gut und sachlich reden.

Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf die weiteren Schritte. 
Uns ist doch allen klar, was ein Flowtrail Projekt beinhalten muss, damit es ein Erfolg wird: 

Es darf nicht zu flächigen Verboten an anderer Stelle führen. Legale Wege bleiben legal, illegalen Bauen etc soll aber durch ansprechende Angebote vorgebeugt werden.
Ansprechend heißt: Bergab keine bestehenden Wege ausweisen, sondern neue trails parallel zu Forstwegen anlegen. Spaßig muss es sein, flowig, kurvig, mit umfahrbaren Hindernissen (analog Stromberg).

Das ist natürlich mit einer Vielzahl von Behörden, Politik und Verbänden etc abzustimmen. Da brauchen wir Geduld


----------



## THEYO (26. September 2013)

Moin,

nach dem ersten, teilweise vielleicht etwas missverständlichen Artikel in der Taunus-Zeitung gibt es heute einen neuen, der sich detaillierter mit dem Thema "Bikepark" beschäftigt. Schaut doch dort mal hinein! Leider ist der Text im Bezahlteil der Online-Zeitung:

https://www.taunus-zeitung.de/rhein-main/hochtaunus/Sprachrohr-der-Radsportler;art690,640706

Gibt es hier evtl. jemanden der das ganze Zusammenfassen kann?

VG,

Jo


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (28. September 2013)

Ich hab den Text der Taunuszeitung hier mal reinkopiert:

Sprachrohr der Radsportler
Von Matthias Pieren
Frankfurter Verein hofft auf zÃ¼gige Realisierung des Bike-Parks am Feldberg
Der Radsportverein âWheels over Frankfurtâ mÃ¶chte einen Bike-Park am Feldberg realisieren. Die TZ stellt die Mountainbiker aus der Mainmetropole vor.

Schmitten. 
In der Mountainbike-Szene hat der Taunus einen exzellenten Ruf. Extremsportler aus dem gesamten Rhein-Main-Gebiet zieht es an die HÃ¤nge rund um den Feldberg. Die Konfliktlinien sind hinlÃ¤nglich bekannt.
Zur EntschÃ¤rfung des Problems hat der Radsportverein âWheels over Frankfurtâ nun ein Konzept fÃ¼r einen Bike-Park am Nordhang des Feldbergs Ã¶ffentlich prÃ¤sentiert. Die PlÃ¤ne werden vom Forstamt KÃ¶nigstein unterstÃ¼tzt (TZ berichtete am Dienstag). Wer steckt hinter dem Verein und welche Ziele und Projekte verfolgen die Verantwortlichen?
âDie VereinsgrÃ¼ndung erfolgte mit der klaren Zielsetzung, die TrainingsmÃ¶glichkeiten fÃ¼r Downhill-Fahrer und Freerider zu legalisierenâ, berichtet der Vereinsvorsitzende Johannes Weinkauff im TZ-GesprÃ¤ch. Die bis heute immer noch lose Szene von Individualisten und Extremsportbegeisterten machte es fÃ¼r Ã¶ffentliche Institutionen lange Zeit sehr schwer, Ansprechpartner zu finden.
UrsprÃ¼nglich war âWheels over Frankfurtâ lediglich eine Internetplattform, Ã¼ber die sich Gleichgesinnte Radsportbegeisterte verabreden konnten - zum Beispiel am Feldberg. Die Zahl der Downhill-AnhÃ¤nger nahm zuletzt deutlich zu, die Konflikte mit Naturschutz und anderen Waldnutzern auch.
âDer BehÃ¶rdendruck auf unsere Szene wurde grÃ¶Ãer, die Untere NaturschutzbehÃ¶rde empfahl uns einen Verein zu grÃ¼nden und Ansprechpartner zu stellenâ, schildert der 28-JÃ¤hrige. âSchnell konnten wir 80 Mitglieder gewinnen. Die GesprÃ¤che verliefen konstruktiv, die Verhandlungen und Planungen dauerten vielen Mitgliedern aber deutlich zu lange. Viele sind leider wieder abgesprungen. Heute sind wir 30 Mitglieder.â
Alleine aus Frankfurt und dem Hochtaunuskreis tummeln sich nach EinschÃ¤tzung Weinkauffs rund 300 Querfeldeinfahrer in der Feldberg-Region. Hinzu kommt eine unbekannte Zahl von Extremsportlern aus dem gesamten Rhein-Main-Gebiet. Wohlgemerkt: Downhill-Fahrer und nicht Mountainbiker, die auf den gewÃ¶hnlichen Waldwegen unterwegs sind.
âDas Interesse eines Investors, auf der Nordbahn ein kombiniertes Projekt aus Bikepark- und Sommerrodelbahn mit Lift zu realisieren, weckte groÃe Hoffnungen unter unseren Mitgliedernâ, so Weinkauff. Der Investor sprang aber bekanntlich ab, und das Projekt wurde in dieser Form beerdigt.
Doch Johannes Weinkauff und sein Vorstandskollege Volker HÃ¼bner lieÃen sich nicht entmutigen und blieben am Ball.
Gemeinsam haben sie sich die Legalisierung ihres Sports auf die Fahnen geschrieben. Vor zwei Jahren nahmen sie deshalb Kontakt mit der Gemeinde Schmitten auf, und sie stehen seither in regem Kontakt.
In GesprÃ¤chen mit Hessen Forst erkannten die beiden Mountainbike-Freaks, dass das einstmals von ihnen rundum abgelehnte neue Hessische Forstgesetz ihren Interessen sogar fÃ¶rderlich ist. âWir sehen gute Chancen, am Nordhang des Feldbergs, wo in den 1970er Jahren bereits eine Skipiste samt Lift betrieben wurde, Downhill in einem einen Bike-Park zu legalisierenâ, so Weinkauff.
Der Hintergrund: Wenn das zustÃ¤ndige Forstamt und die entsprechenden Waldbesitzer einen Verein als klaren Ansprechpartner und Vertragspartner haben, sieht das neue Waldgesetz nÃ¤mlich die Ausweisung eines begrenzten Waldgebietes als SondernutzungsflÃ¤che fÃ¼r einen Downhill-Park vor.
Der Verein hat im Hochtaunuskreis bereits Erfolge in der Legalisierung vorzuweisen. In Zusammenarbeit mit der Jugendpflege Kronberg haben Mitglieder von âWheels over Frankfurtâ am Triftweg einen 9000 Quadratmeter groÃen, sogenannten Dirt-Spot fÃ¼r Mountain- und sonstige Biker errichtet. Die grÃ¶Ãte Anlage ihrer Art im Rhein-Main-Gebiet. Mehr Informationen zum Verein im Internet unter www.woffm.de


----------



## IG-Taunus (10. November 2013)

*Flowtrail Feldberg*

Einige von euch haben es sicher bereits mitbekommen, dass sich die IG-Taunus seit längerer Zeit für die Umsetzung des Flowtrail-Konzepts  in der Feldbergregion einsetzt.
Um Informationen und den aktuellen Stand der Bemühungen auch für die Öffentlichkeit zugänglich zu machen haben wir eine Facebook-Fanseite eingerichtet.
Das Ganze hat auf Open Trails Hessen ja bestens funktioniert und so werden wir auch auf der Flowtrail Feldberg Seite agieren.
Wer also auf dem neuesten Stand bleiben möchte einfach hier vorbeischauen oder gleich die Seite abonnieren und "gefällt mir" anklicken.
Wir werden hier berichten wo es gut oder schlecht läuft, wer uns unterstützt oder blockiert, welche Aktionen wir veranstalten und wo wir Unterstützung benötigen.
Das Ganze ist ein Projekt der DIMB, Gravity Pilots, MTV Kronberg und weiterer nicht in Vereinen organisierter Biker.

Eure IG Taunus
Marko Schlichting


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (11. November 2013)

Tolle Sache im Prinzip, aber evtl. sollte man den Fokus nicht nur auf Facebook legen. Ich kenne sehr viele Menschen die das nicht (oder nicht mehr) nutzen.


----------



## Marko S (11. November 2013)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Tolle Sache im Prinzip, aber evtl. sollte man den Fokus nicht nur auf Facebook legen. Ich kenne sehr viele Menschen die das nicht (oder nicht mehr) nutzen.




genau aus dem Grund ist es ja eine Fanseite.
Hier ist keine Anmeldung notwendig um alle Beiträge zu lesen und sich zu informieren.
Kommentieren kann man dann zwar nicht aber das sehe ich nicht als besonders tragisch an.
Wer sich aktiv und hier meine ich auch aktiv beteiligen möchte der kann sich bei unseren IG Taunus Treffen einfinden oder mal bei einer Tour mitfahren.
Zurzeit gibt es aber nur Schreibarbeit und  Verhandlungsgeschick ist gefragt, hier hat sich bereits eine Gruppe gefunden die diese Aufgaben erledigen werden.
Wenn die Abstimmungen zwischen allen Beteiligten gelaufen sind und es an die Umsetzung geht werden wir das auch anderweitig Kommunizieren.
Größere Fortschritte werden wir aber auch hier verkünden.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## kreisbremser (11. November 2013)

unbedingt! Facebook ist wirklich mist.


----------



## IG-Taunus (1. Dezember 2013)

*Frohes Fest euch allen,*
 
und da sind wir auch gleich beim Thema, wir treffen uns am Dienstag den 10.12. um 19:00 Uhr auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt in Frankfurt zum Glühwein testen. 
Wer von euch Lust und Zeit hat kann sich gerne anschließen.

*Termin:* Dienstag 10.12.2013 
*Zeit:* 19:00 Uhr 
*Treffpunkt:* am Eingang der Paulskirche 

Unsere Weihnachtstour 2013 ist auch bereits in Arbeit der genaue Termin steht aber noch nicht fest.
Weitere Infos wie immer an entsprechender Stelle. 

Mit sportlichem Gruß 

Marko Schlichting 
DIMB IG-Taunus


----------



## IG-Taunus (1. Januar 2014)

Wir wünschen allen ein gesundes, erfolgreiches Jahr 2014.
Viele schöne Mountainbike-Touren und Urlaube auch das wir alle unsere Wünsche und Ziele umsetzen können.

Viele interessante Aufgaben warten 2014 auf uns und so wird es auch gleich Anfang Januar mit offiziellen Gesprächen zum Projekt Flowtrail Feldberg beginnen.
Auch unsere Touren werden wir wie gewohnt an jedem dritten Wochenende im Monat durchführen.
Termine wie immer an bekannter Stelle.

Eure IG Taunus
(MS)


----------



## Edg3 (27. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

sind die Gespräche zum Flowtrail schon voran geschritten, bzw gibt es schon neue Infos diesbezüglich ?


----------



## Marko S (28. Januar 2014)

Edg3 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sind die Gespräche zum Flowtrail schon voran geschritten, bzw gibt es schon neue Infos diesbezüglich ?



Die Gespräche haben Anfang Januar begonnen das kann ich soweit preisgeben.
Wir werden sicher auch demnächst eine Mitteilung über den derzeitigen Stand der Gespräche herausgeben.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Edg3 (28. Januar 2014)

Hallo Marko,

Danke für die Info.


----------



## IG-Taunus (4. Februar 2014)

Hallo Sportfreunde,

hier mal wieder ein paar News zum Projekt Flowtrail. 

Wir haben inzwischen die ersten Gespräche mit dem Naturpark Taunus hinter uns und möchten uns zunächst bei allen Beteiligten für die aufgeschlossene und konstruktive Atmosphäre bedanken. Weiterhin waren an den Gesprächen das Forstamt Königstein, die Untere Naturschutzbehörde Hochtaunuskreis, die Schutzgemeinschaft Deutscher Wald Hessen und der BUND beteiligt. 

In dem derzeitigen Projekt geht es z.B. um ausgeschilderte Mountainbike Touren im Taunus, auch extra angelegte Mountainbike-Trails (Flowtrails) sind im Gespräch. Die Projektleitung hat der Naturpark Taunus übernommen. Wir haben unsere Vorschläge und Ideen anhand einer Präsentation vorgestellt, Fragen beantwortet und unsere Bereitschaft zur Übernahme der versicherungstechnischen Angelegenheiten erklärt. 

In den laufenden Gesprächen konnten wir feststellen, dass sich alle Beteiligten darüber einig sind, dass auch für die Mountainbiker im Taunus ein attraktives Angebot geschaffen werden muss. Das sind natürlich deutlich andere Voraussetzungen für konstruktive Gespräche als in den vergangenen Jahren. Hier wirken sich auch die guten und erfolgreichen Gespräche am Runden Tisch in Wiesbaden unter der Federführung des Hessischen Ministeriums für Umwelt, Energie, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz aus, die mit der Ausarbeitung der „Vereinbarung Wald und Sport“ endeten. An diesen Gesprächen waren bereits viele Verbände beteiligt die auch bei unserem Projekt relevant sind. 

Wie geht es jetzt weiter?
Wir werden unsere Vorschläge zunächst an alle Beteiligten zur Prüfung übergeben. Desweiteren wird es in den nächsten Monaten mehrere Ortstermine bezüglich unserer Vorschläge im Taunus geben.

Über die weitere Entwicklung unserer Bemühungen werden wir euch natürlich auf dem Laufenden halten.

Euer Flowtrailteam Taunus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edg3 (4. Februar 2014)

Das ist mehr,als ich erwartet hatte.
Bleibt abzuwarten,ob die Aufgeschlossenheit gespielter Natur war (PR) oder ob man das wirklich angehen möchte.

Ich hoffe auf letzteres,und drücke die Daumen


----------



## Xah88 (5. Februar 2014)

IG-Taunus schrieb:


> Wir haben inzwischen die ersten Gespräche mit dem Naturpark Taunus hinter uns





IG-Taunus schrieb:


> In dem derzeitigen Projekt geht es z.B. um ausgeschilderte Mountainbike Touren im Taunus, auch extra angelegte Mountainbike-Trails _(Flowtrails) sind im Gespräch_.





IG-Taunus schrieb:


> Die Projektleitung hat der Naturpark Taunus übernommen.





IG-Taunus schrieb:


> Wir haben unsere Vorschläge und Ideen anhand einer Präsentation vorgestellt





IG-Taunus schrieb:


> Wir werden unsere Vorschläge zunächst an alle Beteiligten zur Prüfung übergeben.





IG-Taunus schrieb:


> Desweiteren wird es in den nächsten Monaten mehrere Ortstermine bezüglich unserer Vorschläge im Taunus geben.





Edg3 schrieb:


> Das ist mehr,als ich erwartet hatte.



Sehe ich genau gegenteilig. Es wurde ja offen kommuniziert / mit einem Flowtrail begründet, dass man schön pressewirksam wieder alles abreißen konnte. Daher habe ich persönlich erwartet, dass nun auch verstärkt ein Flowtrail in 2014 kommt. So wie das oben seitens der DIMB aber beschrieben wird, steht frühestens 2015 eine Areal fest und in 2016 geht man dann ins Bauen, um 2017 ein Flowtrail zu haben...
Ich finde es iwie eher ernüchternd. Aber vielleicht habe ich da zuviel Hoffnung in die Arbeit der DIMB gesteckt ...
(Ich möchte damit nicht die Arbeit der der DIMB schlecht machen, schließlich setzt sie sich für uns ein und dafür bin ich ihr dankbar; ABER dass das mehr sei, als zu erwarten gewesen wäre, finde ich absolut nicht !)


----------



## Edg3 (5. Februar 2014)

Das Problem ist aber eben einfach,das man Projekte sehr stark verlängert, wenn Behörden ins Spiel kommen. 

In diesem Fall reden wir sogar gleich von 3 unterschiedlichen. Da ist 2017 wohl durchaus als realistisch zu sehen. Aber wenn es dann absolut wasserdicht ist,dann muss man eben 3 Jahre in Kauf nehmen. 

Und,da ich selber bei einer Behörde beschäftigt bin,kann ich auch sagen,das so etwas intern ebenfalls für Verdruss sorgt,was die Geschwindigkeit betrifft,mit der Entscheidungen getroffen werden. 

Wie auch immer,wenn es für den DIMB kein Problem gibt,würde ich über den verlauf auch gerne in meinem Blog berichten.


----------



## cubebiker (5. Februar 2014)

Und bis dahin bitte im Taunus am Besten nicht auf trails fahren... Das ich nicht lache, nicht falsch verstehen, nicht gegen euch, sondern gegen den permanenten Abriss von allem was nur so aussieht als wäre es fahrbar ohne eine Alternative zu bieten. 
Ich hätte mich ja glatt für ein halbes Jahr in einen anderen Wald verdrückt und gewartet aber ich sehe das auch definitiv nicht vor 2014. 
Und bis dahin können wir ja MTB fahren wie Herr Heitmann das gerne sieht, mit 3km/h auf dem Stahlrad den Wanderweg runter. Aber Obacht, vor uns haben sogar die Ameisen Vorfahrt... 
Alles Pimmel


----------



## Edg3 (5. Februar 2014)

0 Einsicht, ist genau das,was hier keinen Erfolg bringen wird. 


Verständlich das es den meisten nicht schmeckt, aber leider sitzen die Behörden am längeren Hebel.


----------



## oldrizzo (5. Februar 2014)

Evtl. warten wir noch den ersten Ortstermin ab, bevor wir uns hier anpflaumen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edg3 (5. Februar 2014)

Das sollte jetzt nicht komplett negativ rüber kommen,wenn sich also jemand direkt angesprochen fühlt,dann tut es mir natürlich leid


----------



## oldrizzo (5. Februar 2014)

alles gut, habe mich nicht angepflaumt gefühlt.


----------



## Asrael (6. Februar 2014)

Das Genörgel ist aber wieder typisch... 
Mir sind bisher keine Trailsperrungen bekannt und nein die DH ist kein Trail! Punkt!


----------



## Marko S (9. Februar 2014)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Und bis dahin bitte im Taunus am Besten nicht auf trails fahren... Das ich nicht lache, nicht falsch verstehen, nicht gegen euch, sondern gegen den permanenten Abriss von allem was nur so aussieht als wäre es fahrbar ohne eine Alternative zu bieten.
> Ich hätte mich ja glatt für ein halbes Jahr in einen anderen Wald verdrückt und gewartet aber ich sehe das auch definitiv nicht vor 2014.
> Und bis dahin können wir ja MTB fahren wie Herr Heitmann das gerne sieht, mit 3km/h auf dem Stahlrad den Wanderweg runter. Aber Obacht, vor uns haben sogar die Ameisen Vorfahrt...
> Alles Pimmel



Wer sagt hier das Trais nicht erlaubt sind?
Das sagt eigentlich keiner mehr, immerhin haben wir ein neues Waldgesetz und auch im alten Gesetz waren Trails nicht untersagt.
Das bestimmte Stellen die alten Gesetze so Interpretiert haben heißt noch lange nicht das deren Auslegung richtig ist.
Was aber nicht erlaubt ist und das war es auch nie sind Stecken die illegal im Wald angelegt werden.
So ist nun mal die Rechtslage und wenn Ihr daran etwas ändern wollt dann macht das bitte über die offiziellen Stellen.
Eine von denen scheint ja bereits bekannt zu sein.
Am besten Ihr macht das über Vereine wie Wheels over Frankfurt Radsport e.V.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Wheels-over-Frankfurt-Radsport-eV/253766390717
Ich denke da seid Ihr gut aufgehoben.
Das wir gemeinsam noch einige Aufgaben vor uns haben ist aber auch klar.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## IG-Taunus (4. April 2014)

Der DIMB Mitgliedsverein Wheels over Frankfurt e.V. hat heute zum Projekt Downhillstrecke am Feldberg eine neue Pressemitteilung herausgegeben. Die guten Nachrichten wollen wir euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten. Alle weiteren Infos unter www.woffm.de

*Frankfurter Mountainbiker stehen kurz vor dem Durchbruch*

Nachdem der Frankfurter Mountainbike-Verein „Wheels over Frankfurt e.V.“ in der vergangen Woche sein Projekt für einen Bikepark am Nordhang des Feldbergs in der Gemeinde Schmitten vorgestellt hat, steht das Projekt kurz vor der Umsetzung. Sowohl der Gemeindevorstand und der Ausschuss für Jugend, Kultur, Sport und Tourismus haben dem Antrag mit klaren Mehrheiten zugestimmt und empfehlen der Gemeindevertreterversammlung am 09.04.2014 ebenfalls positiv zu votieren. 

Von allen Seiten wurde das Konzept, welches in enger Zusammenarbeit mit Hessen Forst, dem Naturpark Taunus, der Gemeinde Schmitten, der unteren Naturschutzbehörde und der Denkmalschutzbehörde des Hochtaunuskreises erarbeitet wurde, als sehr gut durchdacht gelobt. In den zuständigen Behörden wurde die Notwendigkeit einer legalen Trainingsmöglichkeit für Downhill-Mountainbiker in der Region erkannt. 

Durch die Kanalisierung der Sportler werden sensible Bereiche wie zum Beispiel Naturschutzgebiete entlastet und das sogenannte „wilde Bauen“ von Strecken verhindert. Da der Feldberg von Mountainbikern und anderen Erholungsuchenden intensiv genutzt wird, besteht dort ein hohes Konfliktpotential. Um dieses Potential effektiv zu entschärfen werden die Mounatinbiker in Form eines positiven Angebots aus kritischen Bereichen herausgelenkt. Der Frankfurter Verein, welcher vor 10 Jahren auf Anraten der unteren Naturschutzbehörde gegründet wurde, möchte sich um die Schaffung eines solchen positiven Angebots für die Mountainbiker kümmern. 

Bei der Planung der zwei Strecken wurde darauf geachtet, dass die unvermeidliche Kreuzung des Limes‘ auf der Lifttrasse der ehemaligen Skipiste vorgenommen wird, da hier bereits ein Durchbruch im Bodendenkmal besteht. Weiterhin werden Maßnahmen ergriffen um das Überfahren des Limes zu verhindern, so dass von Seiten des Denkmalschutzes keine Bedenken bestehen. Um sicher zu gehen, dass keine unzulässigen Umweltauswirkungen auftreten, hat der Verein ein Artenschutzgutachten erstellen lassen. Aufgrund der Ergebnisse wurde die Streckenführung geringfügig überarbeitet um die Bestände an Heidekraut und Wildkatzen zu schützen. 

Bevor die rund 50 Vereinsmitglieder in ehrenamtlicher Arbeit mit dem Bau der Strecken beginnen können, steht noch die Zustimmung der Gemeindevertreterversammlung in Schmitten aus. Auch die untere Naturschutzbehörde des Hochtaunuskreises muss noch eine Stellungnahme zu eventuell nötigen Ausgleichsleistungen abgeben.

*Über das Projekt Bikepark Feldberg *
- Zwei Strecken unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgrads mit abfahrtsorientierten Mountainbikern als Zielgruppe 
- Planung, Bau, Betrieb und Instandhaltung durch gemeinnützigen Verein „Wheels over Frankfurt e.V.“ 
- Nutzung für Vereinsmitglieder kostenlos. Gäste können eine Tageskarte erwerben 
- Kosten für Bau (Werkzeuge, Warn- und Hinweisschilder, etc.) und Betrieb (Nutzungsgebühr an Gemeinde Schmitten und Forstamt Königsstein, 
Unfallversicherung, etc.) werden durch Mitgliedsbeiträge, Verkauf von Tageskarten und Spenden gedeckt 
- Bergauftransport durch Autos mit Fahrradanhängern, per Pedale oder Schieben 
- Befristung des Nutzungsvertrags zunächst auf zwei Jahre. Im Anschluss: Evaluierung des Projektes 

Johannes Weinkauff
Wheels over Frankfurt e.V.


----------



## DaBot (5. April 2014)

Wow, klingt nach einem tollen Schritt nach vorn. Nur Interessehalber: wie wird denn verhindert, dass jeder einfach so fährt und wirklich Tageskarten verkauft werden?


----------



## bonusheft (5. April 2014)

Vielleicht ist das oben nicht so eindeutig zu erkennen: Da ist lediglich die Pressemitteilung von Wheels Over Frankfurt veröffentlicht. Fragen zu Details können Euch die Jungs von WOFFM beantworten, da das deren Projekt ist. Auch wenn es uns natürlich freut, daß es hier weitergeht.


----------



## IG-Taunus (6. April 2014)

*Hallo Sportfreunde,

in KW16 wird eine IG Taunus Sitzung stattfinden.
Die konkrete Ausschreibung kommt im laufe der Woche.*

Folgende Themen stehen auf der Agenda:
- Rückblick
- Aktivitäten IG Taunus
- Aktivitäten Flowtrail Feldberg
- Organisationsänderung DIMB
-Verschiedenes

Eure IG Taunus


----------



## IG-Taunus (7. April 2014)

*Treffen der IG Taunus am 17.04.2014*

Hallo zusammen,

hier nun die genaueren Infos zu unserem ersten IG-Treffen in 2014:

*Folgende Themen stehen auf der Agenda:*

- Rückblick
- Organisationsänderung DIMB
- Aktivitäten IG Taunus
- Flowtrail Feldberg
- Verschiedenes

*Treffpunkt und Zeit*

Donnerstag, 17.04.2014, 19 bis 22 Uhr
Homburger Hof
Engelthaler Str. 13
60435 Frankfurt-Eckenheim
http://www.homburgerhof.com/

Die Location ist mit dem PKW erreichbar, allzu viele Parkplätze gibt es in der Gegend aber nicht. Mit dem ÖPNV läuft das besser, denn die Linie 39 (Haltestelle Engelthaler Straße) hält quasi vor der Haustür, alternativ ist man von der U5-Haltestelle Ronneburgstraße in ca. 5-6 Minuten da.

*Bitte beachten:* Wir haben zwar bereits einen Tisch reserviert, bitten aber dennoch um Deine Anmeldung per E-Mail an: ig.taunus ät dimb.de

Wir freuen uns auf Dein Erscheinen und Mitwirken.

Viele Grüße,

Eure IG-Taunus


----------



## THEYO (10. April 2014)

Kleine Info noch für alle die es Interessiert: 
Die Schmittener Gemeindevertretung hat gestern beschlossen, das Bikepark-Projekt wie vorgestellt zu Unterstützen und weiter zu führen. Genaueres findet sich hier im Sitzungsprotokoll unter TOP5:
http://www.schmitten.de/index.php?id=71&no_cache=1&file=156&uid=197

Jetzt steht noch die Entscheidung über den Genehmigungsantrag bei der unteren Naturschutzbehörde aus, welche hoffentlich in den nächsten Wochen fallen wird, dann steht der Einrichtung des Bikeparks nichts mehr im Wege. Zu allen Details bezüglich Streckenbau, Nutzung, usw. werden wir in den nächsten Wochen Info-Veranstaltungen in Form von Info-Abenden und Info-Ständen am Berg durchführen, die Planungen hierfür laufen jedoch noch, bitte gebt uns ein wenig Zeit, wir verbreiten die Termine dann über alle uns zur Verfügung stehenden Kanäle!

Viele Grüße,

Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (17. April 2014)

Für alle interessierten hier nochmal die Erinnerung, dass heute Abend ab 19 Uhr das Treffen der DIBM IG-Taunus stattfindet. Mehr Infos findet Ihr im Beitrag #451


----------



## IG-Taunus (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

anbei eine kurze Zusammenfassung unseres letzten IG-Treffens vom 17.04.2014.

Insgesamt waren wir dreizehn Personen. Wir hatten folgende Themen besprochen bzw. darüber informiert:

1. Rückblick:
2013 hatten wir 12 Touren angeboten. 2014 gab es bisher vier Touren mit steigender Teilnehmerzahl.

2. Aktivitäten:
Die Touren finden wie gehabt in der Regel am dritten Sonntag einmal im Monat statt. Wir werden demnächst zwei weitere IG-Scouts am Start haben.

3. DIMB Satzung / JHV der DIMB
Auf der Jahreshauptversammlung wurde eine Satzungsänderung für ein neues Vorstandsmodell beschlossen. Details dazu finden sich auf der Homepage der DIMB.

4. Flowtrail
Neben dem Flowtrail als Kernelement werden auch Rundkurse/Touren ausgearbeitet. Unsere Vorschläge dazu werden wir am 15.05. dem Naturpark und anderen Verbänden vorstellen.

Viele Grüße,

Eure IG-Taunus, Chris


----------



## IG-Taunus (3. Juni 2014)

Die Unterschrift der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde für die Einrichtung/Genehmigung der DH Stecke am Feldberg liegt immer noch nicht vor. Vielmehr hat die UNB weitere Forderungen aufgestellt und das kurz vor Abschluss der Verhandlungen.
Leider nicht unbedingt die Nachrichten die wir veröffentlichen wollen.
Hoffen wir auf ein Einsehen der UNB.

Alles weitere hier:
http://www.fr-online.de/bad-homburg...fer-fuer-die-downhiller,1472864,27297784.html

weitere Infos von Seiten woffm hier:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Wheels-over-Frankfurt-Radsport-eV/253766390717


Die Verhandlungen zum Projekt Flowtrail Feldberg laufen weiter, wir hoffen in Kürze wieder konkretere Infos geben zu können.

Eure DIMB IG-Taunus
Marko


----------



## BigTobi (4. Juni 2014)

Kurze Frage:

Projekt Flowtrail Feldberg und die Strecke von Woffm sind aber nicht das selbe ??


----------



## oldrizzo (4. Juni 2014)

Nein....


----------



## Freerideschaf (4. Juni 2014)

Halt für jeden Geschmack etwas. ..


----------



## IG-Taunus (15. Juli 2014)

*Treffen der IG Taunus am 22.07.2014*

Hallo zusammen,

das letzte Treffen der IG-Taunus ist nun schon wieder etwas her.
Wir laden alle Mitglieder der IG-Taunus und Interessenten zu unserem nächsten IG-Treffen ein.

*Folgende Themen stehen auf der Agenda:*
- Aktuelles zum Thema Flowtrail
- Wahl des IG-Sprechers und Stellvertreters
- Verschiedenes

*Treffpunkt und Zeit*
Dienstag, 22.07.2014, 19 bis 22 Uhr

Homburger Hof
Engelthaler Str. 13
60435 Frankfurt-Eckenheim
http://www.homburgerhof.com/

Die Location ist mit dem PKW erreichbar, allzu viele Parkplätze gibt es in der Gegend aber nicht.
Mit dem ÖPNV läuft das besser, denn die Linie 39 (Haltestelle Engelthaler Straße) hält quasi vor der Haustür,
alternativ ist man von der U5-Haltestelle Ronneburgstraße in ca. 5-6 Minuten da.

*Bitte beachten: Wir haben zwar bereits einen Tisch reserviert, bitten aber dennoch um Deine Anmeldung per E-Mail an*: [email protected]

Wir freuen uns auf Dein Erscheinen und Mitwirken.

Viele Grüße,
Eure IG-Taunus


----------



## sipaq (22. Juli 2014)

Kurz zur Erinnerung an alle:
Heute Abend IG Taunus Treffen um 19 Uhr im Homburger Hof im kleinen Raum links im 1. Stock.


----------



## IG-Taunus (27. August 2014)

*Rad-Charity Veranstaltung „Radeln auf den Großen Feldberg“ am 31.08.2014 in Oberursel Hohemark*

Die DIMB IG Taunus ist auch dabei und wir rufen alle Radfahrer auf macht mit und spendet für krebskranke Kinder.
Weitere Infos unter www.feldberg-radeln.de

Viele Grüße,
Eure IG-Taunus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (20. Dezember 2014)

*Treffen der IG Taunus am 13.01.2015* 

das letzte Treffen der IG-Taunus ist nun schon wieder etwas her. Da es dieses Jahr nicht mehr geklappt hat, wollen wir es mal direkt zum Jahresanfang angehen.
Wir laden daher alle Mitglieder der IG-Taunus und Interessenten zu unserem nächsten IG-Treffen ein. 

*Folgende Themen stehen auf der Agenda:*
- Turnusgemäße Wahl des IG-Sprechers und Stellvertreters
- Aktuelles zum Thema Flowtrail
- Touren und Events der IG-Taunus
- Verschiedenes 

*Treffpunkt und Zeit*:
Dienstag, 13.01.2015, 19 bis 22 Uhr 

Homburger Hof 
Engelthaler Str. 13 
60435 Frankfurt-Eckenheim 
http://www.homburgerhof.com/ 

Die Location ist mit dem PKW erreichbar, allzu viele Parkplätze gibt es in der Gegend aber nicht.
Mit dem ÖPNV läuft das besser, denn die Linie 39 (Haltestelle Engelthaler Straße) hält quasi vor der Haustür, alternativ ist man von der U5-Haltestelle Ronneburgstraße in ca. 5-6 Minuten da. 

*Bitte beachten: Wir haben zwar bereits einen Tisch reserviert, bitten aber dennoch um Deine Anmeldung per E-Mail an*: [email protected] 

Wir freuen uns auf Dein Erscheinen und Mitwirken. 

Viele Grüße, 
Eure IG-Taunus


----------



## IG-Taunus (18. Januar 2015)

*Sitzungsprotokoll & Neuwahlen der IG Taunus 13.01.2015*

·  Auf der Sitzung der IG Taunus ging es unter anderem um die Wahl des IG Sprechers und dessen Stellvertreters.
Hier die Wahlergebnisse vom 13.01.2015
IG-Sprecher: Christoph
Stellvertretender IG-Sprecher: Marko
(O.g. Personen wurden durch die 9 anwesenden Mitglieder mit 8 x Ja, 0 x Nein, 1 x Enthalten gewählt)

·  Die Aufteilung der verschiedenen Fachthemen bleibt weiterhin bestehen.

·  Touren IG Taunus
Verantwortlicher IG-Touren / Übungsleiter-Verträge / IG-Scout: Marko
Wir werden versuchen die Touren der IG Taunus wie bisher an jedem dritten Wochenende im Monat durchzuführen.
So starr wie in den vergangenen Jahren werden wir das aber nicht mehr handhaben.
Änderungen oder neue Touren werden rechtzeitig bekanntgegeben.
Unsere Ausschreibungen werden spätestens eine Woche vor dem Termin an bekannter Stelle veröffentlicht.
Wann die jeweilige Tour stattfindet, legt der verantwortliche IG-Scout fest, gleiches gilt auch für die Startzeit.

·  Eine DIMB Aktiv-Tour (Tourenwochenende) der IG Taunus wird es 2015 nicht geben.

·  Flowtrail Feldberg
Verantwortlicher für das Projekt Flowtrail Feldberg wie bisher: Stefan
Alle Infos zum Projekt findet Ihr hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/flowtrail-feldberg.723014/
Das Thema Homepage Flowtrail Feldberg ist in Arbeit.
Der Vertrag mit Hessen Forst für die Teststrecke ist für 2015 verlängert.
Zum Thema Beschilderung Teststrecke gibt es keine neuen Infos, wir warten hier auf die UNB.
Eine Eröffnung der Teststrecke ist angesichts der fehlenden Beschilderung und vor allem bei diesen Wetterbedingungen/Streckenverhältnissen nicht möglich.
Um die Teststrecke befahrbar zu machen stehen noch weitere Arbeiten aus.
Weitere Infos zum Projekt gibt es, sobald es wirklich relevante Neuigkeiten gibt.

·  Weitere Themen auf dem Treffen:
- Stoppomat Feldberg Taunus
- Erste Hilfe Outdoor
- Budget 2015 IG-Taunus

Viele Grüße,
Christoph &  Marko
IG-Sprecher / Stellvertretender IG-Sprecher


----------



## IG-Taunus (28. November 2016)

Liebe Mitglieder der DIMB,

Wir laden Euch herzlich zur Mitgliederversammlung der IG Taunus ein

*Freitag, 16.12.16, 19:30 Uhr*
Liederbachhalle, Wachenheimer Str. 62, 65835 Liederbach am Taunus
Parkplätze sind genügend vorhanden. Liederbach ist auch mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln erreichbar.

Christoph Brück und Marko Schlichting suchen als IG-Sprecher und Stellvertreter Nachfolger.
Für die Ämter stellen sich Annette Matzke (Frankfurt) und Urs Weidmann (Liederbach) zur Wahl.
Wir freuen uns über ein zahlreiches Erscheinen mit spannenden Diskussionen, Anregungen, Kritik, Lob.

Es ist uns eine Hilfe, wenn ihr Euch über diesen Link mittels Vornamen und Namen anmeldet. In einem Zusatzfeld könnt Ihr Fragen, Bemerkungen und sonstige Informationen übermitteln

Tagesordnungspunkte:

Begrüßung und Feststellung Beschlussfassung
Protokoll der letzten Sitzung
Wahl eines IG-Sprechers und dessen Stellvertreter
Status der Trail-Sperrungen im Taunus mit Bericht vom Infoabend am 10.11.16
Was wünschen sich die DIMB-Mitglieder von der IG-Taunus
Sonstiges

Schluss der Veranstaltung spätestens um 21:30 Uhr
Eine Bewirtung (Selbstzahler) erfolgt durch die Betreiber der Gaststätte der Liederbachhalle.

DIMB IG-Taunus, im Auftrag vom Sprecher Christoph Brück
[email protected]

Urs Weidmann
0151 182 483 80
[email protected]


----------



## IG-Taunus (14. Dezember 2016)

*Erinnerung: DIMB IG-Taunus Mitgliederversammlung 2016*

Liebe Mitglieder der DIMB (Mitglied kann man auch noch direkt an der Versammlung werden  ),

Falls der Termin bei Euch "untergegangen" ist, hier nochmals die Daten zum Treffpunkt

*Freitag, 16.12.16, 19:30 Uhr*
Liederbachhalle, Wachenheimer Str. 62, 65835 Liederbach am Taunus
Parkplätze sind genügend vorhanden. Liederbach ist auch mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln erreichbar.

Es ist uns eine Hilfe, wenn ihr Euch *über diesen Link* mittels Vornamen und Namen anmeldet.
In einem Zusatzfeld könnt Ihr Fragen, Bemerkungen und sonstige Informationen übermitteln.

Wir freuen uns über eine zahlreiche Teilnahme, anregende Diskussionen und Ideen für das Jahr 2017. Das Protokoll vom Infoabend "Trailsperrungen" könnt ihr über diesen Link aufrufen. Die DIMB IG-Taunus möchte  die MTB-Lobby im Taunus so stärken,  dass wir in Zukunft nicht nur als die "Bösen"  wahrgenommen werden. Helft dabei mit!

Bis Freitag und viele Grüße 

Annette Matzke, Urs Weidmann, Marko Schlichting und Christoph Brück
---------------------------------
Rückfragen:
DIMB IG-Taunus 
[email protected]
Urs Weidmann
[email protected]
0151 182 483 80

PS:
Das Protokoll der letzten Mitgliederversammlung vom 13.01.2015 findet ihr hier.


----------



## IG-Taunus (22. März 2017)

*Trailpflege Wochenende*

Raus aus dem Winterschlaf und auf zum Frühjahrsputz!

Am Samstag/Sonntag, 01. & 02. April rufen die IMBA (_International Mountain Bicycling Association_) und die DIMB zum Trailpflege Wochenende auf.

In Zusammenarbeit mit der DIMB IG-Taunus sollen der Flowtrail Feldberg und BikePark Feldberg wieder auf Vordermann gebracht werden. Damit wir alle die Strecken bald wieder regalmäßig nutzen können ist eure Unterstützung gefragt. Jeder kann helfen – auch wenn es nur ein paar Stunden sind!

*Wie kann ich helfen?*
Einfach vorbei kommen und ggf. vorher bei der Facebook-Veranstaltung zusagen. Treffpunkte: 

Wer bei der Pflege vom Flowtrail Feldberg mitmachen will, meldet sich direkt vor Ort am Samstag um 10:00 Uhr beim Flowtrail-Eingang am Windeck.
Für die Mithilfe an der Dowhnhillstrecke meldet ihr euch am Samstag und/oder Sonntag zwischen 10:00 und 17:00 Uhr beim Container vom Wanderparkplatz und Bikepark-Ende.
*Welche Aufgaben fallen an?*
Jede helfende Hand ist herzlich willkommen, egal wie viel sie anpacken kann. Es geht auch darum einfach Aufgaben zu erledigen wie Müll einsammeln. Werkzeuge etc. stehen zur Verfügung.

Flowtrail: https://www.facebook.com/events/1876191549325674/
DH-Strecke: https://www.facebook.com/events/1760760924253201/

Die beiden verantwortlichen Vereine "Wheels over Frankfurt e.V." und "Gravity Pilots e.V." freuen sich über eure Hilfe!


----------



## IG-Taunus (31. März 2017)

Einladungsflyer gibt es im Ladengeschäft von Hibike in Kronberg, per Post bei Anfrage an [email protected] oder druckt diesen als PDF-Datei selber aus.  




Gemeinsam mit Vertretern vom Forstamt Königstein möchten wir die aktuelle Lage in Sachen legaler und illegaler Trails im Taunus besprechen und zusammen Perspektiven für die Zukunft erarbeiten.

*Mittwoch, 26. April 2017
19:00 Uhr*
*Gasthof Rudolph, Alt-Niederhofheim 30, 65835 Liederbach**.*

Die Tage werden länger und die Temperaturen wieder angenehmer. Die meisten Mountainbiker werden ihre Räder wieder startklar machen und sich gleichzeitig fragen: Welche Wege darf man im Taunus derzeit noch fahren? Am zweiten Infoabend werden Vertreter vom Forstamt Königstein zu Gast sein und die aktuelle Situation von Wegsperrungen im Taunus darlegen. Der Abend wird von Sebastian Kammerer (Gravity Pilots e.V.) moderiert.

Folgenden Themen stehen auf der Agenda:
·		Definition "befestigte und naturfeste Wege"
·		Was sind „Kernflächen Naturschutz“?
·		Forstarbeiten und Sperrungen

Macht uns gerne Vorschläge, welche Fragen ihr beantwortet haben möchtet. Sendet eure Fragen bis zum Ostermontag, 17.4.17, per E-Mail an [email protected]. Wenn es um konkrete Stellen geht, macht diese Ortsangaben bitte so detailliert wie möglich, markiert Kartenausschnitte und fotografiert diese. Das hilft uns enorm weiter.

In der Diskussionsrunde werden wir darüber sprechen, welche legalen Möglichkeiten es gibt, attraktive Singletrail-Wege zu erhalten und „neue“ genehmigt zu bekommen. Was können wir tun, um unser Image als Mountainbiker und die Kommunikation mit anderen Waldbenutzern zu verbessern? Wie können wir mit dem Forstamt zusammenarbeiten?

Ebenfalls wird es Informationen zum Stand der Downhillstrecken vom Feldberg und zum Flowtrail Feldberg (vom Windeck zum Fuchstanz und bald bis zur Hohemark) geben

Wir freuen uns auf einen interessanten Abend und hoffen auf viele Teilnehmer. Damit es nicht wieder so eng wird wie beim ersten Infoabend, meldet euch bitte an. Entweder formlos über [email protected] oder über die Facebook-Veranstaltung (bitte *nur* *einmal*).

Kontaktperson für Rückfragen: [email protected].


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. April 2017)

Hallo

hier meine Punkte zur DIMB Diskussionrunde - ich kann leider selbst nicht teilnehmen, daher sende ich diese vorab:

Meine Position: Der "Bogenschützentrail" ist einer der attraktivsten Trails in der ganzen Region. Dieser muss unbedingt offen bleiben, genauso wie die Wege rund um Viktoriatempel und Co. Die freie Wegewahl muss den Mountainbikern genauso gestattet sein, wie den Wanderern. Eine Sperrung weiterer, begehrenswerter Trails, wie dem Wanderweg links ab vom Brunhildisfelsen oder dem Trail ins Reichenbachtal ist der Situation am Feldberg nicht zuträglich, da der sogen. "Flowtrail" diese in keiner Weise ersetzen kann.

Daher folgende Fragen:

Welches zukünftige Modell verfolgt das Forstamt in Sachen Wegesperrungen am Altkönig? Was ist noch geplant?
Es gibt viele, reizvollere Alternativen zum sogen. "Flowtrail" und diese müssen unbedingt erhalten bleiben. Wie stehen Forstamt und DIMB zu dem Thema? Was können wir tun, um weitere Sperrungen zu verhindern?

Viele Grüsse

Max

(habe das auch per Email an euch geschickt)


----------



## karsten13 (2. April 2017)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Meine Position: Der "Bogenschützentrail" ist einer der attraktivsten Trails in der ganzen Region. Dieser muss unbedingt offen bleiben



da stimme ich dir zu. Nur fände ich es taktisch mehr als unklug hier schlafende Hunde zu wecken und in einer solchen Runde Trails anzusprechen, die noch gar nicht von Sperrungen betroffen sind ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. April 2017)

karsten13 schrieb:


> da stimme ich dir zu. Nur fände ich es taktisch mehr als unklug hier schlafende Hunde zu wecken und in einer solchen Runde Trails anzusprechen, die noch gar nicht von Sperrungen betroffen sind ...
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.


Hi Karsten, richtig - daher habe ich meine Fragen ja auch allgemein gehalten. Die Einleitung dient nur der Einordnung, die braucht man ja beim Treffen nicht zu wiederholen.  

Viele Grüsse 

Max


----------



## uwe50 (26. April 2017)

*Heute - zur Erinnerung*

PDF-Datei 

Anhang anzeigen 589909
Gemeinsam mit Vertretern vom Forstamt Königstein möchten wir die aktuelle Lage in Sachen legaler und illegaler Trails im Taunus besprechen und zusammen Perspektiven für die Zukunft erarbeiten.

*Mittwoch, 26. April 2017
19:00 Uhr*
*Gasthof Rudolph, Alt-Niederhofheim 30, 65835 Liederbach**.*

Die Tage werden länger und die Temperaturen wieder angenehmer. Die meisten Mountainbiker werden ihre Räder wieder startklar machen und sich gleichzeitig fragen: Welche Wege darf man im Taunus derzeit noch fahren? Am zweiten Infoabend werden Vertreter vom Forstamt Königstein zu Gast sein und die aktuelle Situation von Wegsperrungen im Taunus darlegen. Der Abend wird von Sebastian Kammerer (Gravity Pilots e.V.) moderiert.

Folgenden Themen stehen auf der Agenda:
·		Definition "befestigte und naturfeste Wege"
·		Was sind „Kernflächen Naturschutz“?
·		Forstarbeiten und Sperrungen

Macht uns gerne Vorschläge, welche Fragen ihr beantwortet haben möchtet. Sendet eure Fragen bis zum Ostermontag, 17.4.17, per E-Mail an [email protected]. Wenn es um konkrete Stellen geht, macht diese Ortsangaben bitte so detailliert wie möglich, markiert Kartenausschnitte und fotografiert diese. Das hilft uns enorm weiter.

In der Diskussionsrunde werden wir darüber sprechen, welche legalen Möglichkeiten es gibt, attraktive Singletrail-Wege zu erhalten und „neue“ genehmigt zu bekommen. Was können wir tun, um unser Image als Mountainbiker und die Kommunikation mit anderen Waldbenutzern zu verbessern? Wie können wir mit dem Forstamt zusammenarbeiten?

Ebenfalls wird es Informationen zum Stand der Downhillstrecken vom Feldberg und zum Flowtrail Feldberg (vom Windeck zum Fuchstanz und bald bis zur Hohemark) geben

Wir freuen uns auf einen interessanten Abend und hoffen auf viele Teilnehmer. Damit es nicht wieder so eng wird wie beim ersten Infoabend, meldet euch bitte an. Entweder formlos über [email protected] oder über die Facebook-Veranstaltung (bitte *nur* *einmal*).

Kontaktperson für Rückfragen: [email protected].


----------



## BigTobi (3. Mai 2017)

Gibts Infos zum Infoabend??
Würde mich intressieren was dort so beschlossen wurde.


----------



## uwe50 (4. Mai 2017)

Das in Freizeit zu schreibende Protokoll folgt 

*Feedbacks in Facebook *

Torsten Knust
Klasse Veranstaltung!! Sehr gut moderiert, der Forst hat gut argumentiert, wir sind auf einem guten Weg! Die Location war auch sehr gut, klasse Versorgung!

Bastian Seba Vielen Dank für die Organisation und großes Lob an den Forst, sich hier am Abend unseren Fragen zu stellen.
Am Ende zeigt sich, dass gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme und aktives Vorbringen der Interessen allen Beteiligten hilft

Stephan Behr Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Was und wie es Herr Sander vom Forst übermittelt hat war sehr interessant. Es kam rüber, seitens der Forstamtes kein Interesse besteht "Jagd" auf die Biker zu machen aber irgendwo halt nun mal Grenzen sind. Auch Vielen Dank an die Mädels und Jungs von Gravity und dem DIMB. Ohne Lobby geht in Deutschland anscheinend nichts mehr.


----------



## uwe50 (10. Mai 2017)

und Feedback in der Presse:

*Mountainbiker kämpfen um Strecken im Wald*
*Ein ungewöhnlicher Bund*
05.05.2017
VON DIRK MÜLLER-KÄSTNER
Erstmals vertritt ein Mitarbeiter des Königsteiner Forstamts bei einem Treffen von Mountainbikern aus der Region die Interessen von Hessen Forst. Dabei öffnet er manchem Sportler die Augen – und nimmt seinerseits Anregungen für die Arbeit der Waldschützer mit.

Zum Artikel


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. Mai 2017)

Danke, den Artikel habe ich auch gesehen. Das ist halt das übliche Geplänkel, leider wenig konkretes, bis auf die Tatsache, dass Behler-Sander Kelkheim anscheinend toleriert, solange keiner Stress macht. Das ist doch schon mal was. Auch gut, dass erwähnt wird, dass Trails unnötigerweise gesperrt werden. Topo-Maps haben die Trails, die sind auch zum Teil nicht neu und nicht illegal angelegt, also sollten sie nicht gesperrt werden. Hier hätte man sich mehr Substanzielles an Aussagen gewünscht, gerade wenn man an so Perlen wie den BGS-Trail denkt...


----------



## Paul_FfM (11. Mai 2017)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Meine Position: Der "Bogenschützentrail" ist einer der attraktivsten Trails in der ganzen Region.



Ich häng mich hier mal rein. Bin den o.g. Trail jetzt zum ersten Mal gefahren und wüsste gern, wie ihr den auf der Singletrail Skala einstuft.
Grüße
P.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. Mai 2017)

Hi Paul,
Deine Frage ist eigentlich etwas Offtopic, was den Thread hier anbelangt. Aber ich würde ihn S2 bis S3 einstufen, je nachdem wie man die Linie wählt und ob man die Drops mitnimmt. 
LG
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul_FfM (12. Mai 2017)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Hi Paul,
> Deine Frage ist eigentlich etwas Offtopic, was den Thread hier anbelangt. Aber ich würde ihn S2 bis S3 einstufen, je nachdem wie man die Linie wählt und ob man die Drops mitnimmt.
> LG
> Max



Vollkommen OT, stimmt. Und genau deshalb: vielen Dank! Jetzt kann ich meine (Un)fähigkeit etwas besser einschätzen.
Grüße,
P.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Mai 2017)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Ich häng mich hier mal rein. Bin den o.g. Trail jetzt zum ersten Mal gefahren und wüsste gern, wie ihr den auf der Singletrail Skala einstuft.
> Grüße
> P.


Ich kenn nur eine S3 Stelle und die ist am Zacken...allen anderen würd ich max S2 geben, aber ich kenn mich auch ned so gut aus


----------



## IG-Taunus (13. Juni 2017)

*2017/06 Kurz und knapp - Infos der DIMB IG-Taunus*

*DIMB IG-Taunus Tagestour am Sonntag, 25.06.17, 09:00 Uhr*
Unser Mitgliedsverein Mountain Sports e.V. richtet zum 13. Mal den Oberurseler Bike Marathon aus. Wir unterstützen mit der Teilnahme das Engagement. Das Startgeld von 8 bzw. 7 Euro bei Voranmeldung beinhaltet ein Freigetränk im Ziel sowie die Teilnahme an einer Verlosung von Preisen.
Als DIMB IG-Taunus starten wir um 09:00 Uhr beim Sportplatz im Park der Klinik Hohe Mark (Start/Ziel)
·		Strecke: 45 km – 1.000 Höhenmeter in moderatem Tempo.
·		Strecke: 26 km – 500 Höhenmeter in sehr gemütlichem Tempo.
Gerne nutzen wir während der Tour die Möglichkeit, „Auswärtigen“ zu zeigen, wo sich legale Singletrails und landschaftlich schöne naturbelassene Wege befinden.
Hier geht es zur Ausschreibung
Info zur Anfahrt und Parken
Hier kannst Du Dich direkt anmelden

*Bericht vom 2. MTB-Infoabend „Attraktives Mountainbiken im Taunus“*
Leider habe ich noch keine Zeit gefunden, das Protokoll zu vervollständigen

*Termine der IG-Taunus Tages-Touren*
Bitte merkt Euch die folgenden Tages Touren Termine für 2017 vor.
·		Sonntag, 23.07.17 (im Gebiet vom Winterstein – Bad Nauheim)
·		Sonntag, 20.08.17 (im Gebiet vom Schläferskopf/Platte – Wiesbaden)
·		Sonntag, 24.09.17
·		Sonntag, 22.10.17 (Letztes Wochenende der Hessen Herbstferien)

*Sonstige Termine*
·		Sa. 17.6.17 und/oder So. 18.6.17 – Zwei Tagestouren in Bad Orb zu je ca. 40 km und 1.000 Höhenmeter (Flowtrails sind in den Touren mit eingebaut). Bei Interesse bitte per E-Mail melden bei [email protected]
·		Wochenende 8./9.07.17: Bike & Burg – Das kulturelle Mountainbike Erlebnis in Collenberg am Main. Bei den MTB-Touren ist eine Voranmeldung aus Planungsgründen notwendig.

*Regelmäßige Bike-Treffs im Taunus (Auszug)*
·		Mountainsports e.V., Mittwoch 19:00 Uhr, Samstag 14:00 Uhr und Sonntag 10:00 Uhr ab Oberursel
·		MTV Kronberg e.V., Dienstag 18:00 Uhr und Sonntag nach Absprache ab Kronberg
·		MTB Mitfahrtreff Main-Taunus-Kreis: Dienstag 18:30 ab Kelkheim und Donnerstag 18:00 ab Hofheim
·		TVL Bikefreunde: Montag 18:00 Uhr und Samstag 14:00 Uhr ab Lorsbach
·		Mountainbike Gruppe Langenhain: Dienstag 18:00 Uhr und Sonntag 10:00 Uhr ab Langenhain
·		Freidaach: Freitag 17:00 Uhr ab Kelkheim, Rote Mühle
·		Biketreffliste der DIMB (bundesweit, teilweise veraltete Informationen)
·		Biketreffs im Rhein Main Gebiet (teilweise veraltete Informationen)

Meldet uns bitte konkrete regelmäßige Treffs. Vielleicht hat jemand eine Umsetzungsvorstellung, wie man alle Termine in einem freigegebenen Google-Kalender veröffentlichen könnte. Danke für entsprechende Hinweise.

*Aktivtouren der DIMB (Deutschen Initiative Mountain Bike e.V.)*
Ausschreibung der IG Thüringen, Unterwegs mit den Thüringer Waldgeistern, Fr. 28.07. – So. 30.07.2017
Ausschreibung der IG Bodensee, Familien Aktiv Tour, Fr. 22. – So. 24.9.2017
… und weiterhin frohes Mountainbiken J

Urs Weidmann
DIMB IG-Taunus
0151 182 483 80


----------



## IG-Taunus (23. Juli 2017)

*2017/07 Kurz und knapp - Infos der DIMB IG-Taunus*

*DIMB IG-Taunus Tagestour am Sonntag, 23.07.17, 10:00 Uhr - Was gibt der Winterstein noch her? *

Die MTB-Tagestour der DIMB IG-Taunus führt uns diesmal unter der Führung von "Einheimischen" in das Gebiet vom Winterstein.  Die Ausgangshöhe liegt bei einer Höhe von 250, der höchste Punkt ist der Steinkopf mit 518 m. Das Netz an Singletrails und naturbelassenen Wegen ist sehr dicht. Für den Aufstieg und Transfers bieten sich die Forststraßen an. Von der Singletrailskala bewegen wir uns überwiegend in der Schwierigkeitsklasse S0 und S1.

Wir treffen uns am *Sonntag, 23. Juli 2017, um 10.00 Uhr*
bei der Autobahnraststätte/Tankstelle Wetterau,  Ecke Wintersteinstraße/Hasselheck in Ober-Mörlen

Autofahrer vom Süden parken bei der Raststätte Wetterau Ost, (Abfahrt mit Auto ist verboten!) oder z.B. in 61239 Obermörlen, im Umkreis der Hasselheckerstr.  37 mit ca. 1,3 km Anfahrt zum Treffpunkt. Tourenende ungefähr 16.00 Uhr.

Bitte ausreichend Getränke (und Verpflegung) mitnehmen. In der Mitte der Tour besteht die Möglichkeit zur Einkehr. 
Es gibt wieder zwei Touren. Die Gruppengröße liegt bei 10 Personen. Es besteht Helmpflicht. 
*Tour 1, ca. 30 km und 750 Höhenmeter - *Langsames Genießrtempo.
*Tour 2, ca. 40 km und 1.000 Höhenmeter - *Moderates gleichmäßiges Tempo. 
Als Guides sind Verantwortlich: Nina Hohlfeld, Oliver Heim, Bernd Hallmann mit weiteren "Einheimischen".
Mit der Anmeldung akzeptierst Du die Teilnahmehinweise für geführte Mountainbiketouren der DIMB.

*Anmeldung*:
bitte per E-Mail unter Angabe der Tour-Nr. an  [email protected] oder im IBC-Forum.  
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 09:30 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, wenn die Touren abgesagt sind.


*2. MTB-Infoabend „Attraktives Mountainbiken im Taunus“*

Das Protokoll bedarf noch einer Abstimmung bezüglich der Veröffentlichungsberechtigung von Kartenmaterial. Vorab das Ergebnis zu diesem Abend mit dem Forstamt für uns Mountainbiker:
Insgesamt haben wir im Taunus ein attraktives legales Wegenetz mit naturbelassenen Wegen und Singletrails. Wir beobachten aber auch, wie dieses von Jahr zu Jahr durch (neu und breit) geschotterte Wege oder durch „Stilllegung“ in der Länge und der Attraktivität reduziert wird. Grundsätzlich liegt es an uns Mountainbikern, dieses Netz auf legalen Strecken zu erhalten und auszubauen. Für den Ausbau von neuen legalen Wegen benötigen wir die Zustimmung der Waldbesitzer. Um Zustimmungen zu erhalten, braucht es konkrete Streckenvorschläge. Wäre z.B. eine Singletrailstrecke parallel zur Feldbergschneise (Kleiner Feldberg bis zum Eselseck) ein Projekt, was das Angebot erweitern könnte?


*Termine der IG-Taunus Tages-Touren*
Bitte merkt Euch die folgenden Tages Touren Termine für 2017 vor.
·		Sonntag, 20.08.17 (im Gebiet vom Schläferskopf/Platte – Wiesbaden)
·		Sonntag, 24.09.17
·		Sonntag, 22.10.17 (Letztes Wochenende der Hessen Herbstferien)


*Sonstige Termine*


*Regelmäßige Bike-Treffs im Taunus (Auszug)*
·		Mountainsports e.V., Mittwoch 19:00 Uhr, Samstag 14:00 Uhr und Sonntag 10:00 Uhr ab Oberursel
·		MTV Kronberg e.V., Dienstag 18:00 Uhr und Sonntag nach Absprache ab Kronberg
·		MTB Mitfahrtreff Main-Taunus-Kreis: Dienstag 18:30 ab Kelkheim und Donnerstag 18:00 ab Hofheim
·		Lorsbacher BikeFreunde im TVL: Mo. 18 Uhr und Sa. 15 Uhr Apr-Okt, 14 Uhr Nov-März ab Sporthalle des TV Lorsbach
·		Mountainbike Gruppe Langenhain: Dienstag 18:00 Uhr und Sonntag 10:00 Uhr ab Langenhain
·		Freidaach: Freitag 17:00 Uhr ab Kelkheim, Rote Mühle
·		Biketreffliste der DIMB (bundesweit, teilweise veraltete Informationen)
·		Biketreffs im Rhein Main Gebiet (teilweise veraltete Informationen)
Meldet uns bitte konkrete regelmäßige Treffs. Vielleicht hat jemand eine Umsetzungsvorstellung, wie man alle Termine in einem freigegebenen Google-Kalender veröffentlichen könnte. Danke für entsprechende Hinweise.


*Andere Regionen kennen lernen bei den Aktivtouren der DIMB*
Ausschreibung der IG Thüringen, Unterwegs mit den Thüringer Waldgeistern, Fr. 28.07. – So. 30.07.2017
Ausschreibung der IG Bodensee, Familien Aktiv Tour, Fr. 22. – So. 24.9.2017
Ausschreibung der IG Südschwarzwald, Aktiv Tour in den Vogesen, Fr. 06. – So. 08.10.2017
*… und wer im Herbst nochmals 8 Tage mit max. 4 Urlaubstagen Trailsurfen will:*
Ausschreibung der IG-Taunus, Aktiv Tourenwoche in den Südvogesen, Sa. 30.09 – So. 08.10.2017


*Ausbildungs- und Fortbildungstermine der DIMB*
Für Spätsommer und Herbst gibt es noch vereinzelt freie Plätze: Kursangebot


*Zu guter Letzt*
Sprichst Du „Mountainbikisch“: Beitrag der AOK Baden Württemberg

… und weiterhin frohes Mountainbiken J


Urs Weidmann
Deutschen Initiative Mountain Bike e.V.
DIMB IG-Taunus
0151 182 483 80


----------



## enduroshin (25. Juli 2017)

IG-Taunus schrieb:


> *2. MTB-Infoabend „Attraktives Mountainbiken im Taunus“*
> 
> Das Protokoll bedarf noch einer Abstimmung bezüglich der Veröffentlichungsberechtigung von Kartenmaterial. Vorab das Ergebnis zu diesem Abend mit dem Forstamt für uns Mountainbiker:
> Insgesamt haben wir im Taunus ein attraktives legales Wegenetz mit naturbelassenen Wegen und Singletrails. Wir beobachten aber auch, wie dieses von Jahr zu Jahr durch (neu und breit) geschotterte Wege oder durch „Stilllegung“ in der Länge und der Attraktivität reduziert wird. Grundsätzlich liegt es an uns Mountainbikern, dieses Netz auf legalen Strecken zu erhalten und auszubauen. Für den Ausbau von neuen legalen Wegen benötigen wir die Zustimmung der Waldbesitzer. Um Zustimmungen zu erhalten, braucht es konkrete Streckenvorschläge. Wäre z.B. eine Singletrailstrecke parallel zur Feldbergschneise (Kleiner Feldberg bis zum Eselseck) ein Projekt, was das Angebot erweitern könnte?



Bereits an dieser Stelle diskutierter "Bogenschießplatz" Trail ist nun (Stand Sonntag 23.7) auch gesperrt (nur der Einstieg, nicht die unteren Abschnitte), und das obwohl er auf Wanderkarten eingetragen ist. So langsam wird es leider knapp mit dem "attraktiven legalen Wegenetz", zumindest wenn man etwas anspruchsvoller fahren möchte.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. Juli 2017)

enduroshin schrieb:


> Bereits an dieser Stelle diskutierter "Bogenschießplatz" Trail ist nun (Stand Sonntag 23.7) auch gesperrt (nur der Einstieg, nicht die unteren Abschnitte), und das obwohl er auf Wanderkarten eingetragen ist. So langsam wird es leider knapp mit dem "attraktiven legalen Wegenetz", zumindest wenn man etwas anspruchsvoller fahren möchte.


Echt jetzt? Das wäre eine vollkommen inakzeptable Vollkatastrophe. Wir bekommen einen behinderten, unflowigen "flowtrail" und im Gegenzug wird alles geile einfach dicht gemacht. Ich habe es damals prognostiziert, diverse Klugscheisser meinten es besser zu wissen. Einfach nur traurig...


----------



## powderJO (31. Juli 2017)

Ist dicht. War gestern da.


----------



## IG-Taunus (14. August 2017)

Das Protokoll zum 2. MTB-Infoabend "Attraktives Mountainbiken im Taunus" ist nun veröffentlicht. Vom Forstamt Königstein hat Hubertus Behler-Sander Red und Antwort gestanden. Ich habe einiges nachrecherchiert und versucht, die "Gegenseiten" zu verstehen. 

Seitens der DIMB bitten wir darum, die Sperrungen mit Gattern zu beachten. Wenn jemand meint, der Weg sei mit Zustimmung vom Waldbesitzer entstanden und jetzt mit einem Gatter zu Unrecht gesperrt, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected] mit den konkreten Angaben (z.B. mit einem Foto vom Kartenausschnitt, auf dem die gesperrte Strecke eingezeichnet ist, oder als GPX-Track). So können wir das mit dem Waldbesitzer klären.

Die Sperrungen haben auch nichts mit den gebauten Downhill und/oder Flowtrail Strecken zu tun. Auch das wurde am Infoabend unmissverständlich kommuniziert.

Das Protokoll mit seinen 10 Seiten ist mit zusätzlichen Links versehen, um jedem die Möglichkeit geben, sich mit den Hintergründen der Sperrungen intensiv auseinanderzusetzen.

"Ja, wir können *mit Zustimmung von Waldbesitzern* neue Trails bauen!". Dazu braucht es aber mehr als eine handvoll Ehrenamtlicher! Am Ende vom Protokoll gibt es Vorschläge, wie sich Mountainbiker einbringen können. 

Link zum Protokoll

Wer heute Mo. 14.08.17, zwischen 12:00 und 12.30 als Mountainbiker *kein *E-Mail mit dem Betreff  "2017/08 Kurz und knapp - Infos der DIMB IG-Taunus" erhalten hat, kann unter Angabe vom Vornamen, E-Mail-Adresse und PLZ (für selektive Infos) diese monatliche Info abonnieren. Zur Dateneingabe.

Urs Weidmann
0151 182 483 80


----------



## IG-Taunus (19. September 2017)

*2017/09 Kurz und knapp - Infos der DIMB IG-Taunus*

Hier die "kurz und knapp"-Info für September 2017. Über das Inhaltsverzeichnis kannst Du direkt auf die Punkte klicken, die dich interessieren. Zusätzliche Details sind mit den entsprechenden Internetseiten verlinkt.

Inhaltsverzeichnis

1.	  Aktuelles

2.	  MTB-Infoabend "Attraktives Mountainbiken im Taunus" im November

3.	  Neu "Runder Tisch MTB im Taunus" mit Vereinsvertretern Ende Oktober

4.	  Aufbau einer E-Mail-Datenbank für weitere Informationen der IG-Taunus

5.	  DIMB IG-Taunus Tagestour: Sonntag, 24.09.17, 10:00 Uhr, Oberursel

6.	  Termin der IG-Taunus Tagestour vom Oktober

7.	  Regelmäßige Bike-Treffs im Taunus (Auszug)

8.	  Mountainbiken in der Dunkelheit?

9.	  Aktivtouren der DIMB in den Südvogesen

10.   DIMB: Aktiventreffen und Jahreshauptversammlung

11.   Unfall im Gelände? - GPS kann Leben retten!

12.   Zu guter Letzt


*1.  Aktuelles*
Die letzten Wochen haben wir seitens der DIMB IG-Taunus genutzt, um Gespräche mit unterschiedlichen Interessengruppen zu führen. Nachdem illegale Trails mit Gatter gesperrt wurden, ist es für alle Waldbesucher wichtig folgendes zu wissen: Es ist völlig legal, dass Mountainbiker - auch im Taunus - alle markierten "befestigten und naturfesten" Wanderwege und -Pfade benutzen dürfen. Dabei gilt natürlich das Gebot der gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme, in erster Linie des Radfahrers gegenüber anderen Waldbenutzern. In der Beurteilung dafür gibt es eine Diskrepanz, die Mitte Oktober im Rahmen einer Vorstandssitzung vom Taunusclub geklärt werden soll.

Wenn es darum gehen soll, "die Lebensgemeinschaft des Waldes nicht zu stören" sollte aus unserer Sicht zumindest eine Kanalisierung *aller* Waldbesucher über bereits vorhandene und durch Waldbesitzer genehmigte Wege und Pfade (Singletrails) angestrebt werden.

Des weiteren arbeiten wir daran, dass auch Radfahrer primär als Waldbenutzer angesprochen werden. Die letzten und bekannten Sperrungen erfolgten über die Stadt Frankfurt mit der Überschrift "Radfahren verboten". Wir haben einen Gegenentwurf formuliert, den ihr hier abrufen könnt.

Und hier wird es konkret(er):

·		Die "letzte" Bewilligungen für den Bau des 2. Abschnitts vom FlowTrail Feldberg sind endlich eingetroffen. Das Gelände Richtung Hohe Mark lässt einiges mehr an Attraktivität zu, als im ersten Abschnitt. In den sozialen Medien werdet ihr in den nächsten Wochen aufgerufen, mit Hand anzulegen.

·		Mit dem Naturpark Taunus, den Verantwortlichen von HessenForst und Mountainbikern ist eine Projektgruppe daran, im Gebiet vom Winterstein nach zwei Ortsterminen eine Singletrailstrecke von über 4 km nun im Detail zu planen und in 2018 umzusetzen.


*2.  MTB-Infoabend "Attraktives Mountainbiken im Taunus" im November*
Der 3. MTB Infoabend ist geplant in der Woche vom 13. November 2017. Nähere Infos folgen.


*3.  Neu "Runder Tisch MTB im Taunus" mit Vereinsvertretern Ende Oktober*
Aktuell bereitet die IG-Taunus einen Runden Tisch vor. Dazu werden etwa 30 Vereine angeschrieben, die als Sportart auch Mountainbiken anbieten.

In diesem Gremium sollen 1-2 Mountainbiker (m/w) den Verein vertreten. Das müssen keine Vereinsverantwortliche sein. Pro Jahr sollen zwei Treffen stattfinden. Die Organisation dafür übernimmt die DIMB IG-Taunus.

Ziel vom "Runden Tisch MTB im Taunus" ist u.a.

·		der Austausch von Informationen, Erfahrungsberichte

·		Koordination von Terminen und Aktivitäten

·		Besprechung von Initiativen und Projekten für ein weiterhin "attraktives Mountainbiken im Taunus"

·		Plattform für die Anliegen von Waldbesitzern, Forstämtern, Jägern und anderen Vereinen von Waldbesuchern

Falls jemand in einem Verein Mitglied ist und an diesem Gremium teilnehmen möchte, schreib eine E-Mail an [email protected], eine Einladung wird Dir dann direkt zugeschickt.


*4.  Aufbau einer E-Mail-Datenbank für weitere Informationen der IG-Taunus*
Um die Lobby der Mountainbiker im Taunus weiter aufzubauen, möchten wir möglichst jeden Mountainbiker der Region direkt per E-Mail erreichen. Der Informationsgehalt soll erweitert werden um Nachrichten vom Forstamt, der Waldbesitzer und Jäger. Von Interessierten benötigen wir lediglich den Vornamen, die E-Mail-Adresse sowie die PLZ (für regionale Selektionen). Bitte sende den folgenden Link weiter an Mountainbiker, die noch keine "Kurz und knapp"-Info erhalten: Hier geht’s zur Datenerfassung, für regelmäßige Infos rund ums Mountainbiken im Taunus.


*5.  DIMB IG-Taunus Tagestour: Sonntag, 24.09.17, 10:00 Uhr, Oberursel *
Die MTB-Tagestour der DIMB IG-Taunus startet diesmal in Oberursel. Arnd Köhler, Vorstandsmitglied der Mountain Sports e.V., zeigt uns mit der Tour "knackig" seine Lieblingsstrecken mit einem hohen Trail-Anteil mit der Schwierigkeitsklassen S1 gemäß Singletrailskala.

Wir treffen uns am *Sonntag, 24. September 2017, um 10.00 Uhr *am Schillerturm gegenüber der Adresse "Altkönigstr. 130, 61440 Oberursel". Bitte beachtet bei Zufahrt über die B455, dass zwischen dem Königsteiner Kreisel und der Kreuzung nach dem Opel Zoo eine Vollsperrung angesagt ist.
Bitte ausreichend Getränke und Verpflegung für unterwegs mitnehmen. Am Ende der Tour besteht die Möglichkeit, im "Waldtraut" einzukehren.
Es gibt wieder zwei Touren. Die Gruppengröße liegt bei 10 Personen. Es besteht Helmpflicht.

*Tour knackig*, max. 25 km, 900 Hm, Rückkehr ca. 13:30, Guide Arnd, Nina
*Tour moderat *max. 35 km, 999 Hm, Rückkehr ca. 15:00, Guide Urs

*Anmeldung:*
bitte per E-Mail unter Angabe der Tour knackig oder moderat an [email protected] oder im IBC-Forum. 
Mit der Anmeldung akzeptierst Du die Teilnahmehinweise für geführte Mountainbiketouren vom Racing-Team der DIMB. Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:30 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Touren abgesagt sind.


*6.  Termin der IG-Taunus Tagestour vom Oktober*
Die letzte Tagestour für 2017 findet am Sonntag, 22.10.17, 10:00 Uhr ab dem Vereinsgelände vom MTB-Kronberg statt. Weitere Infos folgen.


*7.  Regelmäßige Bike-Treffs im Taunus (Auszug)*
·		Mountainsports e.V.: Mi. 19:00 Uhr, Sa 14:00 Uhr und So 10:00 Uhr ab Oberursel

·		MTV Kronberg e.V.: Di. 18:00 Uhr und So. nach Absprache ab Kronberg

·		MTB Mitfahrtreff Main-Taunus-Kreis: Di. 18:30 ab Kelkheim und Do. 18:00 ab Hofheim

·		Lorsbacher BikeFreunde im TVL: Mo. 18 Uhr und Sa. 15 Uhr Apr - Okt, 14 Uhr Nov-März ab Sporthalle des TV Lorsbach

·		Mountainbike Gruppe Langenhain: Di. 18:00 Uhr und So. 10:00 Uhr ab Langenhain

·		Freidaach: Fr. 17:00 Uhr ab Kelkheim, Rote Mühle

·		Biketreffliste der DIMB (bundesweit, teilweise veraltete Informationen)

·		Biketreffs im Rhein Main Gebiet (teilweise veraltete Informationen)

Meldet uns bitte konkrete regelmäßige Treffs. Vielleicht hat jemand einen Umsetzungsvorschlag, wie man alle Termine in einem freigegebenen Google-Kalender veröffentlichen könnte? Danke für entsprechende Hinweise!


*8.  Mountainbiken in der Dunkelheit?*
Ja, die Sonnenuntergänge haben sich viel zu schnell auf viel zu früh verschoben. Mit der Dämmerung sollten wir den Wald verlassen, um die Tiere bei ihrer Nahrungsaufnahme nicht zu stören. In den Ballungsgebieten sind nicht nur die Mountainbiker bei Nacht noch unterwegs. Bleiben wir als Waldbesucher in der Dunkelheit der frühen Abendstunden auf Forststraßen,

·		die für Radfahrer ausgewiesen sind (grünes Schild)

·		die parallel zu anderen Verkehrswegen führen

·		die entlang von Wohngebieten führen oder

·		nutzen wir Wege über die Felder

… und geben wir damit auch den Jägern eine Chance, ihren Aufgaben ungestört nachzukommen.


*9.  Aktivtouren der DIMB in den Südvogesen*
Ausschreibung der IG Südschwarzwald, Aktiv Tour in den Vogesen, Fr. 06. - So. 08.10.2017
… und wenn 1 Mädel vom Sa. 30.09 - So. 08.10.2017 nochmals 8 Tage mit max. 4 Urlaubstagen trailsurfen will: Hier gibt es noch 1 freien Platz im Mädel-Doppelzimmer: Aktiv Tourenwoche in den Südvogesen


*10.	DIMB: Aktiventreffen und Jahreshauptversammlung*
Vom Freitag, 20.10.17 (ab 18 Uhr) bis Sonntag 22.10.17 (bis 13 Uhr) findet in der Jugendherberge Bad Urach das Aktiventreffen der IGs statt. Dabei geht es um den Austausch und Diskussion aktueller Themen und Entwicklungen in unserer Sportart. Im Treffen eingebettet ist die Jahreshauptversammlung am Samstag um 13:00 Uhr mit einer Werksbesichtigung bei Magura ab 15:30. Für die Veranstaltungen am Samstag ist eine Anmeldung erwünscht. 

Alle Mitglieder sind mit den DIMB NEWS vom 12.08.17 informiert und am 22.09.17 mit Tagesordnung per E-Mail eingeladen worden.


*11.	Unfall im Gelände? - GPS kann Leben retten!*
Eben noch war es eine entspannt-flowige Trail-Tour in der warmen Abendsonne - und jetzt liegt dein Kumpel mit verdrehtem Bein, gebrochener Schulter und schmerzverzerrtem Gesicht im Wald. Was ist jetzt zu tun? Wie holst du Hilfe? Und wie kommt die Hilfe zu Dir ins Gelände? www.GPSkannLebenretten.de

Hier findest Du auf einer DIN A4-Seite alles Wichtige zusammengefasst.


*12.	Zu guter Letzt*
Gefunden als Kommentar in Facebook: „Konflikte zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern gibt es nicht. Bloß Konflikte zwischen Menschen, wie überall sonst auch.“


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (16. Oktober 2017)

*2017/10 Kurz und knapp - Infos der DIMB IG-Taunus*
*
Link*


----------



## Bergziege. (21. Oktober 2017)

Ja dann möchte ich mich für morgen anmelden bevor  alle Plätze weg sind. Komme zu zweit. 
Jochen


----------



## IG-Taunus (8. November 2017)

*Einladung zum 3. MTB-Infoabend "Attraktives Mountainbiken im Taunus"*




Wir wissen, dass nach dem Hessischen Waldgesetz §15 Absatz 3 das Radfahren im Wald gestattet ist auf befestigten oder naturfesten Wegen, die von *Waldbesitzerinnen und Waldbesitzern* oder mit deren Zustimmung angelegt wurden …

Somit liegt es uns Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbikern nahe, uns mit den Personen zu unterhalten, die eine "Schlüsselstellung" für die Bewilligung von neuen Wegen einnehmen.

Christian Raupach, Geschäftsführer vom Hessischen Waldbesitzerverband, wird uns aufzeigen, wie das Miteinander im Wald in Zukunft besser gelingen kann. Grundlage dazu ist Verständnis für die gegenseitigen Anliegen. Dazu gibt es "Verhaltensregeln im Wald", die im Jahr 2013 von der DIMB und von 23 weiteren Verbänden in der "Vereinbarung Wald und Sport" unterzeichnet wurden. Im Diskussionsteil wird sich Christian Raupach auch Fragen stellen.

*Dienstag, 21. November 2017, 19:00 Uhr*
Restaurant _Zum Goldenen Löwen, _Alte Königsteiner Str. 1, 65779 Kelkheim (Taunus)
Parkplätze befinden sich unter anderem gegenüber der Mühlwiese 12. Vom Bahnhof Kelkheim-Münster ist das Restaurant 270 Meter entfernt.

Wir freuen uns auf einen interessanten Abend und hoffen auf viele Teilnehmerinnen und Teilnehmer. Damit es nicht wieder so eng wird wie bei den ersten Infoabenden, meldet euch bitte (nur einmal) an: formlos an die [email protected] *oder* mittels verbindlicher *Zusage* zur Veranstaltung in Facebook .

Flyer zum Ausdrucken und Weitergeben

*2017/11 Kurz und knapp - Infos der DIMB IG-Taunus*


----------



## IG-Taunus (29. November 2017)

*DIMB IG-Taunus Mitgliederversammlung*
Einladung an alle der IG-Taunus zugeordneten DIMB-Mitglieder sowie Vertreter der DIMB-Mitgliedsvereine:

*Donnerstag, 07.12.17, 19:00*
Gasthaus Rudolph, Alt Niederhofheim 30, 65835 Liederbach am Taunus
Bewirtungen werden durch die Besteller bezahlt.

Tagesordnungspunkte

1. Begrüßung und Feststellung Beschlussfassung
2. Protokoll der letzten Sitzung
3. Jahresbericht
4. Wahl eines IG-Sprechers und Stellvertreters
5. Aktivitäten 2018
6. Sonstiges

Schluss der Veranstaltung spätestens um 21:00 Uhr.

Urs Weidmann
0151 182 483 80


----------



## uwe50 (23. Januar 2018)

... und weiter gehts 

*2018/01.23 Kurz und knapp - Infos der DIMB IG-Taunus

Bisherige Veröffentlichungen
2017/11 Kurz und knapp - Infos der DIMB IG-Taunus 
2017/10 Kurz und knapp - Infos der DIMB IG-Taunus
2017/09 Kurz und knapp - Infos der DIMB IG-Taunus
2017/08 Kurz und knapp - Infos der DIMB IG-Taunus


Mithilfe, Beiträge, Hinweis, Vorschläge, Rückfragen
[email protected]
0151 182 483 80*


----------



## IG-Taunus (14. März 2018)

*2018/03.14 Kurz und knapp - Infos der DIM IG Taunus (neu)*

2018/01.23 Kurz und knapp - Infos der DIM IG Taunus

2017/11 Kurz und knapp - Infos der DIMB IG Taunus 

2017/10 Kurz und knapp - Infos der DIMB IG Taunus

2017/09 Kurz und knapp - Infos der DIMB IG Taunus

2017/08 Kurz und knapp - Infos der DIMB IG Taunus

*Mithilfe, Beiträge, Hinweis, Vorschläge, Rückfragen
[email protected]
0151 182 483 80*

neu: www.dimb-ig-taunus.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (14. März 2018)

> *Trail-Pflege Wochenende 07./08. April 2018*
> Die IMBA (International Mountain Bicycling Association) EU, hat den 7. und 8. April 2018 zum Trail-Pflege-Wochenende ausgerufen.
> 
> Als IG Taunus bringen wir uns in die Aktion mit ein und wollen möglichst viele Mountainbiker dazu motivieren, an diesen Tagen sich aktiv in Projekte einzubringen.
> ...



sehr gut! leider ist die Formulierung mit den "Projekten" mMn zu eng gewählt.
Jeder kann etwas tun, und das auf jedem Trail -* auch die gerne ins Vergessen geratenen Trails ab von Flowtrail, Bikepark, etc brauchen ordentlich Pflege nach diesem Winter!*


----------



## uwe50 (3. April 2018)

*Aktion teilen und "dabei sein"*

https://www.dimb-ig-taunus.de/termine/aktionen/

Beteiligt euch am kommenden Wochenende Samstag 7. und/oder Sonntag 8. April 2018 an der Trail-Pflege. Der Termin wird jährlich von der IMBA (International Mountain Bicycling Association) ausgerufen. Schnell merkten wir, dass der Vorlauf von drei Monaten zur Pflege von Wanderwegen mit den Wandervereinen zu kurz war. So konzentriert sich die Pflege auf die Downhill Strecken nördlich vom Feld-berg, die zwei Abschnitte vom Flowtrail Feldberg-Hohemark sowie die MTB-Trails Winterstein. 
Wir sind gespannt, wie viele Mountainbiker bereit sind, gemeinsam etwas Praktisches für unseren Sport zu tun. Hier findest du Termine und Orte.

Anhang anzeigen 714612
https://www.dimb-ig-taunus.de/termine/aktionen/


----------



## uwe50 (6. April 2018)

*Trail-Pflege Wochenende - "sei dabei!"*



   Das Wetter passt 

Bitte helft an diesen Tagen tatkräftig mit. Wir freuen uns, wenn sonst an diesem Wochenende übliche Treffpunkt zugunsten eines Projektes/Termins umgelegt werden. 
Standard-Werkzeug steht bei den einzelnen Treffpunkten zur Verfügung. Handschuhe, vorhandene Klappsägen und Rebscheren sind immer brauchbare Werkzeuge, die im Rucksack Platz haben.


*Samstag, 7. April 2018  *

*Downhill-Strecken Feldberg *
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr : Wanderparkplatz und Bikepark-Ende, an der Siegfriedstraße, Oberreifenberg
Bauen und shapen von Tableline Pro + Beginner
Rückfragen: WOFFM Bikepark Großer Feldberg auf Facebook

*Flowtrail Feldberg 2. Abschnitt*
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr: Friedländerstraße 23, 61440 Oberursel
Die Helfer möchten gerne Handschuhe, Verpflegung und falls vorhanden,  Schubkarren mitbringen.
Rückfragen: [email protected]
Weitere Informationen (Facebook Seite)

*MTB-Trails Winterstein*
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr: Forsthaus Winterstein, Wintersteinstraße, 61239 Ober-Mörlen
Weitere Informationen: Winterstein Trails - Termine, Fragen und Antworten


*Sonntag, 8. April 2018*

*Flowtrail Feldberg 1. Abschnitt*
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr: Windeck
Die Helfer möchten gerne Handschuhe, Verpflegung und falls vorhanden,  Schubkarren mitbringen.
Rückfragen: [email protected]
Weitere Informationen (Facebook Seite)

*Downhill-Strecken Feldberg *
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr: Wanderparkplatz und Bikepark-Ende, an der Siegfriedstraße, Oberreifenberg
Tableline shapen
Rückfragen: WOFFM Bikepark Großer Feldberg auf Facebook

*Kocherfelsen*
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr: MTV Sportgelände, Schülerwiese 1, 61476 Kronberg oder
Treffpunkt 10:30 Uhr: Debusweg, Falkenstein, Eingang Singletrail gegenüber Asklepiosklinik
Auf- und wegräumen vom Windbruch, der den Weg versperrt.
Rückfragen: [email protected]


----------



## IG-Taunus (17. April 2018)

*Winterstein Trails - Termine, Fragen und Antworten*



spitfire69 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kleines Update zum Bautag vom letzten Samstag. Nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten hinsichtlich des Treffpunktes (Wanderparkplatz oder Forsthaus Parkplatz) haben sich die bauwütigen doch zusammen gefunden. Insgesamt haben sich 7 bis 8 Mann eingefunden, die tatkräftig dort weiter gemacht haben, wo vorletzte Woche aufgehört wurde. Diesmal standen auch ausreichend Eimer (4 brandneue Eimer kamen zusätzlich von Michael), Schippen und Hacken zur Verfügung.
> 
> ...


----------



## IG-Taunus (2. Mai 2018)

*Die neuen "Kurz und knapp" - Infos findet ihr hier:*

https://www.dimb-ig-taunus.de/ig-news/

Feedback immer gerne an [email protected]


----------



## nrgmac (2. Mai 2018)

IG-Taunus schrieb:


> Kennst du die MTB-News Webseite? Vielleicht im Design ein wenig altbacken, dafür aber strukturiert.



Ich sage nur ,,Glashaus!"


----------



## IG-Taunus (22. Mai 2018)

Auch der Vogelsberg gehört zu Hessen mit dem gleichen Waldgesetz. Interessant, das im Film alles naturbelassene Wege sichtbar sind. Und offensichtlich führt der Trail *parallel *zu einer Autostrasse und wahrscheinlich sonst parallel zu Forststraßen. 

Filmbeitrag in der Hessenschau vom Montag, 21.6.18
https://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/hess...hen/Video?bcastId=3301950&documentId=52582424


----------



## IG-Taunus (5. Juni 2018)

*Die neuen "Kurz und knapp" - Infos vom Juni findet ihr hier:*

https://www.dimb-ig-taunus.de/ig-news/

Feedback immer gerne an [email protected]


----------



## IG-Taunus (16. Juli 2018)

*Die neuen "Kurz und knapp" - Infos vom Juli 2018 findet ihr hier:*

https://www.dimb-ig-taunus.de/ig-news/

Feedback immer gerne an [email protected]


----------



## Bejak (3. August 2018)

Hallo Urs und andere vom DIMB IG Taunus, könnt ihr bitte mit eurer umfangreichen Erfahrung etwas Nachbarschaftshilfe betreiben - siehe Hahnenkamm-Thread? Siehe https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufm-hahnenkamm-ist-schluss-mit-lustig.520385/page-5 ab Beitrag #104.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (4. August 2018)

Bejak schrieb:


> Hallo Urs und andere vom DIMB IG Taunus, könnt ihr bitte mit eurer umfangreichen Erfahrung etwas Nachbarschaftshilfe betreiben - siehe Hahnenkamm-Thread? Siehe https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufm-hahnenkamm-ist-schluss-mit-lustig.520385/page-5 ab Beitrag #104.



Die IG Taunus ist da noch weiter weg vom Geschütz. Darum: .....



Baitman schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das es für den Hahnenkamm nicht wirklich eine zuständige IG gibt. Nur die IG hessischer Spessart. Dort läuft zwar jetzt erstmal alles zusammen, aber ich halte es schon für sinnvoll wenn es auch eine IG für den bayerischen Spessart gäbe, oder die IG hessischer Spessart erweitert werden kann. Leider ist die IG hessischer Spessart mittlerweile zu einer One Man Show geschrumpft, die letzten Versammlungen wurden kaum mehr von den Mitgliedern wahrgenommen. Das sah bis vor zwei jahren noch anders aus, siehe Flowtrail Bad Orb. Das kann unmöglich alles von einem Mann alleine gemanagt werden. Im benachbarten Taunus sieht das anders aus, da gibt es einige mehr Aktive.
> 
> Im Moment geht es erstmal darum alle Informationen zu sammeln und zu kanalisieren. Auch alle Informationen die der Forst gegenüber den Bikern vor Ort geäußert und schriftlich dargelegt hat. Auch alle Schilder mit exakter Position.
> 
> *Wer etwas beizutragen hat, bitte Informationen an marc.steffens at dimb.de*


----------



## Bejak (4. August 2018)

Die IG Taunus hat aber wenigstens Erfahrung mit Hessen-Forst und dort am Feldberg und Winterstein viel erreicht. Der Erfahrungsschatz ist sicherlich riesig und auch für die Situation am Hahnenkamm nützlich, auch wenn die bayrische Gesetzgebung sich wahrscheinlich im Detail etwas unterscheidet.


----------



## oldrizzo (4. August 2018)

Ahoi @Bejak ... zur Entlastung der DIMB muss ich hier einwerfen, dass sie mit der Lösung am Winterstein nichts zu tun hat.


----------



## IG-Taunus (14. August 2018)

*Die neuen "Kurz und knapp" - Infos vom August 2018 findet ihr hier:*

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

*Aktuelles*
*IG Taunus Tagestour von Eppstein zur Hohen Kanzel*
*Herbst Touren-Woche: Trail surfen in den Südvogesen*
*Zentraler MTB-Terminkalender weiterhin ausbaufähig*
*Zu guter Letzt*

https://www.dimb-ig-taunus.de/ig-news/

Feedback immer gerne an [email protected]

Termine: https://www.dimb-ig-taunus.de/termine/


*


----------



## BigTobi (15. August 2018)

Hier hätte ich mal einen Termin für euren Kalender

Flowtrail Feldberg
*Bautag am 19.08.2018*


Die Trockenheit der letzten Wochen hat unserem Flowtrail sehr zugesetzt. Am 19.8. um 10:00 bessern wir Schadstellen aus und bereiten Trail für die Regenzeit vor. Wir freuen uns über jeden Helfer.


----------



## Trail-Trialer (3. September 2018)

Servus Leute. 
Ich war am Wochenende bei euch in der Gegend und habe (durch Zufall) was richtig schönes in der nähe von Sandplacken gefunden. Das was ich da gesehen habe, war so g.... das ich unbedingt wiederkommen muss. Glückwunsch an die, die dafür verantwortlich sind.
Jetzt würde mich interessieren ob jemand ne übersicht hat was es wo noch gibt. Ich weiß - brisantes thema. Daher auch gerne PN.

VG Torsten (aus Freiburg i.B.)


----------



## IG-Taunus (18. September 2018)

*Die neuen "Kurz und knapp" - Infos vom September 2018 findet ihr hier:*

*Inhaltsverzeichnis
*

*Aktuelles*
*IG Taunus Tagestour von Eppstein zur Hohen Kanzel*
*Freies Zimmer: Trail surfen in den Südvogesen*
*Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike*
*Zu guter Letzt – 3 Länder Enduro Trails*


https://www.dimb-ig-taunus.de/ig-news/

Feedback immer gerne an [email protected]

Termine: https://www.dimb-ig-taunus.de/termine/


*


----------



## IG-Taunus (5. März 2019)

www.dimb-ig-taunus.de
Archiv
Termine

Anhang anzeigen 834261

*"Kurz und knapp"-Infos der DIMB IG Taunus Okt. 2018-März 2019*

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*
  Aktuelles
  "Kurz und knapp" per E-Mail erhalten?
  MTB-Termine 2019
  IG Taunus Tagestour rund um den Spitzweiher
  Mehrtagestouren 2019
  Aus- und Fortbildungstermine DIMB 2019
  Zu guter Letzt #MTBgirls

.


----------



## IG-Taunus (3. April 2019)

www.dimb-ig-taunus.de
Archiv
Termine

Anhang anzeigen 834261

*"Kurz und knapp"-Infos der DIMB IG Taunus April 2019*

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*
Aktuelles
IG Taunus Tagestour "Auf in den Frühling" am So. 14.04.
Vormerken IG Taunus Tagestour am So. 05.05.
MTB-Termine April 2019
"Kurz und knapp" per E-Mail erhalten?
Aus- und Fortbildungstermine DIMB 2019
Zu guter Letzt: Wege im Wald gemeinsam nutzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (1. Mai 2019)

www.dimb-ig-taunus.de
Archiv
Termine

Anhang anzeigen 834261

*"Kurz und knapp"-Infos der DIMB IG Taunus Mai 2019*

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Aktuelles "Trail Tolerenz"
IG Taunus Tagestour "Trailspaß im Taunus" am So. 05.05.
Tourenwoche in den Südvogesen Sa., 28.9. bis So., 6.10.19
Stärke die Mountainbike Lobby als Vereinsmitglied
Erste Hilfe bei einem MTB-Unfall
Zu guter Letzt: Peter Wohlleben im GEO-Interview


----------



## IG-Taunus (4. Juni 2019)

www.dimb-ig-taunus.de
Archiv
Termine




 

*"Kurz und knapp"-Infos der DIMB IG Taunus Juni 2019*

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Aktuelles
Betretungsrecht in Naturschutzgebieten
Initiative – Trails für den Kamm
Trails, Flow Trails, Downhill
54.896 Fahrräder für den Bildungszugang
Zu guter Letzt: Rücksichtnahme


----------



## zeitfuerplanb (4. Juni 2019)

Danke für den Newsletter. Habe gerade ein Fahrrad gespendet.


----------



## IG-Taunus (2. Juli 2019)

www.dimb-ig-taunus.de
Archiv
Termine





*"Kurz und knapp"-Infos der DIMB IG Taunus Juli 2019*

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*


Aktuelles – Da tut sich was
MTB Geo-Naturpark Bergstraße-Odenwald
IG Taunus Tagestour am So. 21. Juli 2019 ab Kronberg
Auf welchen Wegen dürfen Mountainbiker in Hessen fahren?
Mit dem e-MTB unterwegs
Zu guter Letzt: Trans Provence 2019


----------



## HC-65 (3. Juli 2019)

Wollte ich beim letzten Mal schon fragen und habs dann wieder vergessen: Gibt es den erwähnten offenen Brief auch irgendwo zur Einsichtnahme? Habe ihn bislang nirgends gefunden.
VG


----------



## IG-Taunus (4. Juli 2019)

Im Newsletter vom Mai 2019

Hier kannst du dich dafür registrieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (8. August 2019)

www.dimb-ig-taunus.de
Archiv
Termine




*"Kurz und knapp"-Infos der DIMB IG Taunus August 2019*

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

   - Aktuelles
   - Kuratorium Sport & Natur - Betretungsrecht
   - MTB-Tagestour zu den Zacken am So. 18. August 2019
   - MTB-Termine im Kalender für Mountainbiker
   - Bike Nights im Main-Taunus-Kreis und in Frankfurt
   - Zu guter Letzt


----------



## trickn0l0gy (9. August 2019)

IG-Taunus schrieb:


> - MTB-Tagestour zu den Zacken am So. 18. August 2019


Gibt es zu der Tour evtl eine GPX oder genauere Wegangaben? Ich bin da noch nie gewesen, würde da gerne mal hin, habe aber am Sonntag keine Zeit.


----------



## uwe50 (9. August 2019)

bei Oberreifenberg


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. August 2019)

DAnke, hab's gefunden


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (12. August 2019)

Der Redakteur hat sie auch nicht mehr alle.


----------



## wartool (12. August 2019)

geht es da wirklich im Trial, oder meinen die Trails?


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (12. August 2019)

wartool schrieb:


> geht es da wirklich im Trial, oder meinen die Trails?


"Mehrere hundert Meter lang" Ich denke das sind Trails. So oder so ist der Artikel schlecht recherchiert. Werde mich heute Mal bei der NNP melden und mal Klartext reden. Kann ja nicht sein, dass man so etwas in die Öffentlichkeit setzt, illegaler Trailbau hin oder her.


----------



## wartool (12. August 2019)

Viel Erfolg und Danke für Deine Mühe.. wird sich mMn bei dem Schmierblatt keiner drum scheren.. die haben das fein ausgetippt bekommen und 1:1 übernommen .. wie immer diese Reginalblattkradler mit Ihren Stammtischkumpels, den Jägern, etc...


----------



## fuerstfanta (12. August 2019)

Unfassbar schlechter Artikel. Es scheint als hätte der Oberförster den Text selbst geschrieben und die Zeitung das ohne Überprüfung gedruckt.


----------



## IG-Taunus (12. August 2019)

Grundlagen vom Betretungsrecht im Wald


*Hessiches Waldgesetz §15, 
Absatz 1*
Jeder darf Wald zum Zwecke der Erholung nach den Maßgaben von § 14 Abs. 1 Satz 3 und 4 des Bundeswaldgesetzes und der nachfolgenden Abs. 2 bis 4 betreten.

*Absatz 2*
1 Waldbesucherinnen und Waldbesucher haben aufeinander Rücksicht zu nehmen, damit eine gegenseitige Belästigung oder Behinderung vermieden wird. 
2 Durch die Benutzung darf die Lebensgemeinschaft des Waldes nicht gestört, die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes nicht behindert, der Wald nicht gefährdet, geschädigt oder verunreinigt und die Erholung anderer nicht beeinträchtigt werden. gefährdet, geschädigt oder verunreinigt und die Erholung anderer nicht beeinträchtigt werden

*Absatz 3*
1 Radfahren, Reiten und Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen ist im Wald auf befestigten oder naturfesten Wegen gestattet,
die von Waldbesitzerinnen und Waldbesitzern oder mit deren Zustimmung angelegt wurden
und auf denen unter gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme gefahrloser Begegnungsverkehr möglich ist.

2 Fußgängerinnen und Fußgängern sowie Menschen, die auf einen Krankenfahrstuhl angewiesen sind, gebührt in der Regel der Vorrang.

*Was sind für Radfahrer legale Wege?  *

Befestigt *oder* naturfest Wege (nicht die Breite, sondern der Zustand eines Weges ist Gesetzesgrundlage) und
Vom Waldbesitzer oder mit dessen Zustimmung angelegt (dazu gehören in der Regel auch alle markierten Wanderwege und -Pfade) und
Ein Begegnungsverkehr bei gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme gefahrlos möglich ist und Menschen zu Fuß oder mit einem Krankenfahrstuhl haben (in der Regel) Vorrang.
_Diese 3. Bedingung wurde eingefügt, weil es in Hessen für *Radfahrer* keine 2-Meter Regel geben sollte, denn bei typischen Forststraßen ist Begegnungsverkehr in der Regel kein Problem._

*Störung vom Wild*
Das Wild wird durch Waldbesucher vor allem *abseits *der Wege gestört. Radfahrer und Reiter haben sich auf Wegen zu bewegen. Waldbesucher zu Fuss können auch quer durch den Wald marschieren. Der Förster selber bestätigt, dass sich das Wild an Waldbesucher auf dem Weg gewöhnt hat.

*Illegale Wege
Absatz 6: *Das Anlegen von Wegen durch Waldbesucherinnen und Waldbesucher ohne Zustimmung der Waldbesitzerin oder des Waldbesitzers ist unzulässig.

Als DIMB können wir den illegalen Wegebau nicht gutheissen. Wir fragen uns, warum sich die "Bauer" nicht öffentlich einbringen, legale Strecken zu bauen. In Hessen haben wir mittlerweile viele Beispiele, dass das gelingen kann und sich *langfristige *Lösungen ergeben. Der Weg ist zwar steinig und lang. Das es funktioniert, haben unsere Vorfahren im Bau eines mehrere 1.000 km umfassenden Wanderwegnetzes gezeigt.

Nehmt das bezüglich Betretungsrecht sehr liberale Hessiche Waldgesetz als sachliche Grundlage für  Argumentationen. PDF herunterladen, ausdrucken und in den Rucksack stecken.

Urs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (12. August 2019)

Als Behörde kann man auch den Kontakt zu den Leuten suchen (öffentlicher Aufruf) und nicht so einen zutiefst hetzerischen Artikelveröffentlichen, der KEINER Seite etwas bringt, außer das Kippen der Stimmung in diesen Wäldern. 
Und keine Angst ich stehe voll hinter der DIMB und den IGs.


----------



## damonsta (3. September 2019)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 896578
> 
> Der Redakteur hat sie auch nicht mehr alle.



Ich bin quasi unmittelbar betroffen und kann berichten:

Trails werden immer wieder versperrt, mal mit dicken Stämmen, mal die kompletten Einstiege mit Ästen.
Aber dann so, dass diese 2m hoch liegen.
Manchmal räume ich sie weg, manchmal steige ich einfach ein paar Meter weiter hinten ein und räume beim nächsten Mal weg.

Was allerdings seit letztem Jahr passiert: Die netten Menschen die den Harvester fahren orientieren sich bei der Suche nach dem Borkenkäfer an den Trails (oder ist Trials richtig?) und machen diese von vorne bis hinten komplett platt. Von oben bis unten quasi, 20 Meter breite Schneisen. Sind mindestens 3 Trails komplett zerstört worden. Ich rege mich nicht mehr auf - einfach so fahren wie der Trail mal war, dann wächst drumherum alles zu und der Trail entsteht wieder.

Leider sind hier in der Gegend nicht genug Biker, sonst könnte man sicherlich auch ein paar Strecken legal anlegen.


----------



## IG-Taunus (4. September 2019)

www.dimb-ig-taunus.de
Archiv
Termine





*"Kurz und knapp"-Infos der DIMB IG Taunus September 2019*

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Aktuelles - Nightrides
Tagestour So. 22.9. - "Rund um die Maibacher-Schweiz"
Weiterbildung unserer IG-Übungsleiterin Ariane
Mö1 – Geo-Naturpark Rundstrecke Mömlingen
Zu guter Letzt - Die DIMB auf der Eurobike 2019


----------



## IG-Taunus (6. November 2019)

www.dimb-ig-taunus.de
Archiv
Termine


*"Kurz und knapp"-Infos der DIMB IG Taunus Oktober 2019*

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Aktuelles – Es geht weiter …
Tagestour So. 27.10. "Kapersburg & Winterstein"
Jahreshauptversammlung der DIMB in Schweinfurt
Mil1 – Geo-Naturpark Rundstrecke Miltenberg
Zu guter Letzt – Schurters Freude


----------



## IG-Taunus (6. November 2019)

www.dimb-ig-taunus.de
Archiv
Termine

*"Kurz und knapp"-Infos der DIMB IG Taunus November 2019*

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Aktuelles – Stadt Wiesbaden, HMUKLV und Jäger
Jahresversammlung 2019 der DIMB IG Taunus
Initiative – Trails für den Kamm
Aus- und Weiterbildungskurse 2019 der DIMB
IBC - Adventsverlosung für World Bicycle Relief
Zu guter Letzt – Outdoor drinnen erleben


----------



## IG-Taunus (21. November 2019)

*Jahresversammlung 2019 der DIMB IG Taunus*

Die letzte Jahresversammlung liegt bereits zwei Jahre zurück. Wir laden alle der IG-Taunus zugeordneten DIMB-Mitglieder, Vertreter der DIMB Mitgliedsvereine sowie MountainbikerInnen ein, die schon lange DIMB Mitglied werden wollten:

*Montag, 25. November 2019, 19:30 Uhr*

Gasthaus Rudolph, Alt Niederhofheim 30, 65835 Liederbach am Taunus
Bewirtungen werden durch die Besteller bezahlt.

Begrüßung
Die DIMB im Jahr 2018 und 2019
Jahresberichte der IG Taunus 2018 und 2019
Bericht über Aktivitäten von und mit Behörden
Wie geht es weiter im Jahr 2020? Was erwartet Ihr von der IG?
Sonstiges
Schluss der Veranstaltung spätestens um 21:00 Uhr

 Die IG Sprecher

Urs Weidmann und Nina Hohlfeld
[email protected] und [email protected]

*Wir bitten um eine möglichst frühzeitige formlose Anmeldung per E-Mail an **[email protected]** damit wir die notwendige Anzahl von Tischen definitiv reservieren können.*


----------



## IG-Taunus (7. Dezember 2019)

www.dimb-ig-taunus.de
Archiv
Termine

*"Kurz und knapp"-Infos der DIMB IG Taunus Dezember 2019*

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Hilfe – 30 Tonnen Erde für den Flowtrail Feldberg
Aktuelles – Winterzeit nutzen
IBC - Adventsverlosung für World Bicycle Relief
Zu guter Letzt – Outdoor drinnen erleben


----------



## IG-Taunus (28. Januar 2020)

www.dimb-ig-taunus.de
Archiv
Termine

*"Kurz und knapp"-Infos der DIMB IG Taunus Januar/Februar 2020

Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Einladung zum 4. MTB-Infoabend  Mountainbiker "treffen" Jäger
Aktuelles aus dem Hintergrund
Zwei CTF-Veranstaltungen im RheinMain


----------



## IG-Taunus (11. Februar 2020)

Einladung zum 4. MTB-Infoabend
*Mountainbiker "treffen" Jäger*



Dr. Nikolaus Bretschneider-Hermann und Markus Stifter (Landesjagdverband Hessen e.V.) sowie Oliver König (Jagdklub Main-Taunus e.V.) werden initial zu den Themen *"Lebensraum der heimischen Wildtiere, Hegeverpflichtung, Jagd- und Schonzeiten sowie Brut- und Setzzeiten"* frei referieren.

Es wird genügend Zeit zum Beantworten von Fragen und zum Austausch von gegenseitigen Wahrnehmungen im Wald geben. Die offene und sachliche Diskussion soll das Verständnis für die Anliegen und das Miteinander im Wald fördern.

*Dienstag, 18. Februar 2020, 19:00-20:30 Uhr*
Restaurant "Zum Goldenen Löwen", Alte Königsteiner Str. 1, 65779 Kelkheim (Taunus). Bewirtungen werden durch die Besteller bezahlt. Parkplätze befinden sich unter anderem gegenüber der Mühlwiese 12. Vom Bahnhof Kelkheim-Münster (RB12) ist das Restaurant 270 Meter entfernt.

Die Veranstaltung wird moderiert von Johannes Weinkauf (Wheels over Frankfurt Radsport e.V.) und organisiert durch die DIMB IG Taunus.

Wir freuen uns auf einen interessanten Abend und hoffen auf viele Teilnehmerinnen und Teilnehmer.

Bitte meldet eure Teilnahme formlos an per Mail [email protected] *oder* mittels verbindlicher *Zusage* zur Veranstaltung in Facebook.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (14. März 2020)

www.dimb-ig-taunus.de
Archiv
Termine

*"Kurz und knapp"-Infos der DIMB IG Taunus März 2020

Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Butzbach: "Montainbike fahren im Stadtwald abseits der Wege ist verboten"
Mountainbiker "trafen" Jäger in Kelkheim
MTB-Tagestour Sa. 28.3.20: Fünf-Seen rund um Mörfelden-Walldorf *(Tour findet nicht statt)*
Aktuelles – Der Naturpark Taunus ist am Zug


----------



## trickn0l0gy (17. März 2020)

Was ist die Haltung vom Land und von der DIMB zum Thema MTB-Sport? Darf weiter ausgeübt werden? Ist ja eigentlich keine Gruppenveranstaltung und man ist weitgehend allein im Wald unterwegs. Habe aber gerade eine Email erhalten, dass alle offiziellen GravityPilots-Strecken dicht sein sollen. Finde ich hinterfragenswert....


----------



## yo_eddy (17. März 2020)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Was ist die Haltung vom Land und von der DIMB zum Thema MTB-Sport? Darf weiter ausgeübt werden? Ist ja eigentlich keine Gruppenveranstaltung und man ist weitgehend allein im Wald unterwegs. Habe aber gerade eine Email erhalten, dass alle offiziellen GravityPilots-Strecken dicht sein sollen. Finde ich hinterfragenswert....



"Für den Publikumsverkehr zu schliessen sind ...der Sportbetrieb auf und in allen öffentlichen und privaten Sportanlagen"









						Vereinbarung zwischen der Bundesregierung und den Regierungschefinnen und Regierungschefs der Bundesländer angesichts der Corona-Epidemie in Deutschland
					

Die Bundesregierung und die Regierungschefs der Bundesländer haben am 16. März 2020 folgende Leitlinien zum einheitlichen Vorgehen zur weiteren Beschränkung von sozialen Kontakten im öffentlichen Bereich angesichts der Corona-Epidemie in Deutschland vereinbart:




					www.bundesregierung.de
				




Die Regelung ist gültig für Hessen ab Mittwoch.

Per heute ist MTB fahren weiterhin erlaubt (es gibt noch keine Ausgangssperre), aber denke mal darüber nach, was passiert wenn Du stürzt und ins Krankenhaus musst. Die Belegschaft dort ist alles andere als begeistert, wenn Du dort aufschlägst, die Kollegen haben gerade anderes zu tun. Nicht umsonst werden gerade alle verschiebbaren Operationen verschoben.
Also, wenn Du fährst, dann nicht mit vollem Risiko.

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## IG-Taunus (8. April 2020)

www.dimb-ig-taunus.de
Archiv
Termine

*"Kurz und knapp"-Infos der DIMB IG Taunus April 2020

Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Mountainbike Fahrverbote im Stadtwald von Butzbach
Soll ich’s tun oder soll ich’s lassen?
MTB-Tagestour vom April
Aktuelles – MTB Trails im Main-Taunus-Kreis


----------



## IG-Taunus (3. Juni 2020)

www.dimb-ig-taunus.de
Archiv
Termine

*"Kurz und knapp"-Infos der DIMB IG Taunus Mai/Juni 2020*

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Aktuelle Infos der DIMB IG Taunus
Der Weg ist nicht genug
MTB-Tagestour Winterstein Samstag, 20.06.2020, 11:00 Uhr
Vaude – Sponsor der DIMB
Mal woanders und mit anderen Mountainbiken?


----------



## IG-Taunus (9. Juli 2020)

www.dimb-ig-taunus.de
Archiv
Termine

*"Kurz und knapp"-Infos der DIMB IG Taunus Juli 2020*

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Aktuelle Infos der DIMB IG Taunus
MTB-Tagestour Atzelberg So., 26.07.20, 10:30 Uhr
Synapsen: Lasst den Wald in Ruhe! – ein Podcast
Ferien in Hessen: Willingen ist die Mountainbike-Hochburg im Sauerland
DIMB - MTB-Kurse für Aus- und Fortbildung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (9. August 2020)

www.dimb-ig-taunus.de
Archiv
Termine

*"Kurz und knapp"-Infos der DIMB IG Taunus August 2020*

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

MTB-"Best of Trails"-Tagestour - So., 23.08.20, 10:00 Uhr
Odenwald: Petition für Erweiterung Mountainbike Trails
World Bicycle Relief: "Fahrräderspende" Rückblick 2019
Ferien in Hessen: Mountainbike Spaß im hessischen Spessart


----------



## IG-Taunus (6. September 2020)

www.dimb-ig-taunus.de
Archiv
Termine

*"Kurz und knapp"-Infos der DIMB IG Taunus September 2020*

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

*Sprecher und Stellvertreter (w/m/d) für die DIMB IG Taunus gesucht*
Aktuelle Infos aus dem Main-Taunus-Kreis
MTB-Tagestour "Zum Hausberg und zurück" Samstag, 19.09.20, 10:30 Uhr
Sponsor HIBIKE berichtet von bis zu 1.000 EUR E-Förderung
Deutsche Waldtage 2020 vom 18. - 20. September
Druckfrisch: DIMB-Trailnews 2020


----------



## IG-Taunus (5. Oktober 2020)

www.dimb-ig-taunus.de
Archiv
Termine

*"Kurz und knapp"-Infos der DIMB IG Taunus Oktober 2020*

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Sprecher und Stellvertreter (w/m/d) für die DIMB IG Taunus gesucht
MTB-Tagestour "Rund um den Feldberg", Sonntag, 25.10.20, 10:00 Uhr (Winterzeit)
Mithilfe beim Unterhalt der genehmigten MTB-Trails gesucht
Pragmatische Lösung gegen wildes Trail Bauen
DIMB Jahreshauptversammlung am Samstag, 7.11.2020 in Bonn


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (11. Juli 2021)

www.dimb-ig-taunus.de
Archiv
Termine

*"Kurz und knapp"-Infos der DIMB IG Taunus Juli 2021*

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Sprecher und Stellvertreter für DIMB IG Taunus gefunden!
Wolf-Peter Sandmann, IG-Sprecher-Kandidat, stellt sich vor
Elektronische Wahl vom DIMB IG Taunus Sprecher und dessen Stellvertreter
Die MTB-Tagestour "Rauf und Runter im Rheingau", Sonntag, 18.07.21, 10:30 Uhr
Weiterhin Helfer beim Unterhalt der genehmigten MTB-Trails gesucht


----------

